# Un impero cinese pronto ad acquistare il Milan



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2016)

Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.

*Aggiornamento*: Arrivano conferme anche da Carlo Festa: autorevoli fonti sentite dal Sole 24 Ore confermano che, tra i quattro azionisti della cordata pronta a comprare il Milan, c'è Evergrande Group.

Secondo *Repubblica *è vicinissimo il si di Berlusconi alla trattativa in esclusiva con il Consorzio cinese interssato ad acquisire il Milan. I dubbi, inerenti sulla composizione della cordata cinese, sarebbero oramai dissipati e la fase finale della trattativa appare vicina.

*Il Giornale: "I quattro soggetti che comporrebbero la cordata cinese, avrebbero già versato a titolo di garanzia 150 milioni. Un biglietto da visita da non sottovalutare, ma l'ultima parola spetta a Berlusconi. E' difficile immaginare un Milan senza il suo attuale presidente, ma per ora l'unica certezza è il bilancio in rosso." *

*REUTERS: Secondo due fonti, un consorzio cinese ha proposto a Berlusconi di rilevare il Milan, valutandolo 700 milioni (debiti compresi). Comprerebbero il 70% ora e il restante tra un anno e mezzo. E sempre secondo queste fonti, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso. In realtà lui non vorrebbe cedere la maggioranza, ma ora come ora è imprevedibile e può succedere di tutto.
Una delle due fonti inoltre aggiunge che è stato proprio Berlusconi a parlare dell'offerta dei cinesi, durante una cena con il suo entourage.
Per quanto riguarda Bee, ci fu l'accordo ma Berlusconi cambiò idea all'ultimo istante, chiedendo di riformulare l'accordo. Che poi non andò più in porto*

*Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.

Campopiano 5 ore fa in risposta ad un tifoso su Twitter: "No no, la firma potrebbe arrivare anche senza alcun comunicato. Poi sceglieranno loro il momento in cui farlo."*

*Carlo Festa: Berlusconi ancora non ha deciso se vendere ai cinesi o se restare in sella. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni raccolte, la cordata pronta a rilevare il Milan sarebbe composta dal gruppo Evergrande e da altri player (come anticipato da Campopiano, NDR). Evergrande è un gruppo immenso, "troppo grande per fallire", ma con luci ed ombre. Ad esempio, l'alto tassa di indebitamento causato da grandi acquisizioni in tutti i generi di competenza. Il gruppo cinese, per l'acquisto della società rossonera, ha un piano di ampio respiro: Acquisto del club più Ipo del Milan in Asia. Senza dimenticare che Milano, come città, è molto attraente per i cinesi. L'unico ostacolo alla buona riuscita ed alla chiusura positiva della trattativa è Silvio Berlusconi che deve decidersi a cedere. Il presidente rossonero, come si sa, avrebbe preferito un socio di minoranza.
Sempre, secondo Carlo Festa Sole 24ore, quattro soggetti componenti la cordata cinese uno sarebbe Evergrande Group. Tuttavia Festa non nomina gli altri tre soggetti. Ma dietro L'Evergrande ci sarebbero: Xu Jiayin, presidente del gruppo, il magnate di Hong Kong Cheng Yu-Tung ed infine jack, proprietario di Alibaba. Proprio quest'ultimo pare essere il regista dietro tutto. Jack Ma, per ora preferirebbe un basso profilo e apparire pubblicamente più tardi, nel caso l’operazione vada in porto. Contando i giri miliardari di questi gruppi, per i cinesi 600 mln di euro (esclusi debiti) per il 70% sono praticamente un nulla.

Campopiano: "Scorporazione? Non mi risulta"

Ancora Campopiano che precisa i suoi Tweet (lunedì firma del preliminare, poi lunedì firma dell'esclusiva a trattare). 
A domanda se l'esclusiva fosse quindi il preliminare, il giornalista ha risposto: "si esatto. Nell'esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo"

Corriere della Sera: Berlusconi si è deciso. Venderà a malincuore la maggioranza del Man. Il patron è stanco delle continue contestazioni, l'aria ormai è diventata irrespirabile e l'offerta dei cinesi è molto solida. Per questo si farà da parte molto presto. Settimana prossima firmerà il patto di esclusiva NON vincolante, poi è determinato a firmare il preliminare vincolante entro il 30 maggio. Sappiamo tutti che Silvio non è nuovo a ripensamenti ma stavolta chi gli è vicino lo ha visto deciso come non mai.

Repubblica: fonti finanziarie accreditate sul dossier confermano che l’offerta assegna al 100% delle quote un valore di 500 milioni, più i debiti. 
Della cordata, sempre secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, fa parte l’imprenditore Jack Ma, re dell’e-commerce cinese con Alibaba: sia attraverso Evergrande Group, una conglomerata attiva in molti settori, dall’immobiliare alle assicurazioni, e proprietaria della metà del Guangzhou già allenato da Lippi, sia attraverso il suo “family office”, società di servizi finanziari a largo raggio che gestisce il patrimonio di una famiglia ricchissima.

Il Giornale (Ordine): Berlusconi deve decidere tra martedì e giovedì se avviare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese (che non comporterà alcuna penale e dalla quale potrà recedere senza penali). Il secondo passo invece sarà quello del preliminare vero e proprio, quello si vincolante e molto impegnativo, dove saranno fissate scadenze e altri dettagli di governance.

Campopiano, in risposta a chi gli fa notare che le persone sono in apprensione in virtù della differenza tra esclusiva e preliminare, ed i possibili risvolti per quanto riguarda le penali e la possibilità di recedere, giustamente alza le mani ed afferma: "Lo capisco, ma quello non è il mio mestiere. A me interessa essere arrivato a qualcosa, che giornalisticamente, è una notizia....e che notizia! La trattativa in esclusiva tra Milan e gruppi economici cinesi potenti. Io mi fermo lì, largo agli economisti."
*


----------



## kolao95 (29 Aprile 2016)

Non svegliateci.


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.




Comunque Campopiano è sicurissimo e nell'articolo ha ribadito più volte che Berlusconi ha detto sì.


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.



Qui c'é lo Stato Cinese dietro,non c'é altra spiegazione.


----------



## neversayconte (29 Aprile 2016)

La mia paura sta nel fatto che Campopiano prima di ieri era un perfetto sconosciuto. QUindi non una fonte autorevole.


----------



## koti (29 Aprile 2016)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Aprile 2016)

Voglio essere fiducioso e fidarmi di campopiano che alla fine è l'unico ad aver detto che Berlusconi ha già dato il si.. Tutti gli altri, per quanto ho letto io, parlano che ancora Berlusconi darà la risposta la prossima settimana... Vendete sta società e fatelo in fretta per il bene suo e dei suoi tifosi!!!


----------



## Milanista 87 (29 Aprile 2016)

Io non mi fido di nessuno . Ne dei pro ne dei contro . 
Sono come San Tommaso


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2016)

Voglio dare l'ultima opportunità a questa società .. CI CREDO .

nel caso io venga ancora preso in giro per me hanno chiuso non seguirò più il milan . 

detto questo .. NON SVEGLIATECI .


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (29 Aprile 2016)

Finchè non c'è qualcosa di ufficiale non mi illudo più...


----------



## Rok (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.



Comunque Campopiano sta mettendo in gioco la sua credibilità con i suoi articoli.
Se non dovessero trovare riscontro vedi che figuraccia.
Mai aspettato il Lunedì con tanta ansia come ora


----------



## unbreakable (29 Aprile 2016)

evergrade per l'upgrade supremo..
una roba tipo fusion tra ssj god..
se fosse realmente avremmo una potenza di fuoco sul mercato assurda..potremmo prendere dani alves solo per metterlo a fare le pulizie a milanello dopo quello che ha detto sul Milan..speriamo che campo piano dica il vero e che si firmi


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.


 
Mi sento come un bambino che aspetta babbo natale.


----------



## koti (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.


Ibernatemi e svegliatemi lunedì, grazie.


----------



## Eziomare (29 Aprile 2016)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> evergrade per l'upgrade supremo..
> una roba tipo fusion tra ssj god..
> se fosse realmente avremmo una potenza di fuoco sul mercato assurda..potremmo prendere dani alves solo per metterlo a fare le pulizie a milanello dopo quello che ha detto sul Milan..speriamo che campo piano dica il vero e che si firmi


Che ha detto Alves sul Milan?


----------



## bambagias (29 Aprile 2016)

C'è aria di leggero ottimismo...

Ma ormai mi fido talmente tanto del Fantino di Arcore che ancora sto pensando SE comprare la bottiglia....


----------



## DEJAN75 (29 Aprile 2016)

Per quanto riguarda Campopiano ho gia' detto la mia.
Lui Sa tutto da chissa quanto e' fa uscire solo quello che vuol/puo' far uscire... non a casa sta spezzettanto le notizie dando in pratica uno scoop al giorno... questo per tenersi sempre sul pezzo e per tenere tutti quelli che ormai possiamo definire suoi "fans" attaccati a lui...
Sono convinto.. pezzettino per pezzettino che entro lunedi ci dira' tutto...

Per quanto riguarda la megacordata....boh.. da un lato aumentiamo la potenza di fuoco e' vero.. ma dall'altro tendo a preferire un propietario.. un soggetto...che decide fa e disfa..... 
Cioe' questi arrivano in 4-5... chi decide ? chi detta le politiche ? andranno sempre d'accordo ? .... l'ipotesi cordata cosi estesa non mi scompiffera molto..


----------



## Giangy (29 Aprile 2016)

Inizio a crederci! Speriamo tutto vada a buon fine! Il più sembra quasi fatto, certo pure io se si rivela una presa in giro chiudo in modo ufficiale questa volta con il Milan! Questa è una grandissima opportunità che non deve assolutamente fallire per colpa di un nano malefico.


----------



## kollaps (29 Aprile 2016)

In linea di massima, tendo a credere a Campopiano per diversi motivi

- fino ad ora ha sempre portato avanti una sua linea, senza fare passi indietro (e le varie dispute sul prezzo, le indecisioni di Berlusconi, ecc sono state inventate da altri giornalisti che hanno provato a salire sul carro, aggiungendo fantasiosi ricami per "personalizzare" la storia)

- è entrato nello specifico, soprattutto per quanto riguarda gli investitori...e, seppur con una una fervida immaginazione, nessuno avrebbe potuto tirare fuori dal cilindro il nome di Evergrande così dal nulla senza alcuna imbeccata da qualcuno ai piani alti

- si è sbilanciato addirittura sul giorno in cui dovrebbe essere firmato il preliminare e questo l'ha messo in una posizione a rischio: se lunedì non succede nulla, tutto quello che ha detto fino ad ora si dissolverebbe come un castello di sabbia e questo vorrebbe dire zero credibilità per lui, zero credibilità per il CdS e niente più esclusive fino al momento del closing...nessuno gli crederebbe più

Se davvero avesse avuto solo qualche informazione preliminare o fosse stata tutta farina del suo sacco, non sarebbe mai entrato nei dettagli, proprio per non rischiare di mandare all'aria tutto quanto...se uno si espone così, vuol dire che è veramente sicuro delle notizie che sta facendo passare.

Last but non least, nessuno ha ancora smentito...nè Fininvest, nè il gruppo Evergrande. 
Incrociamo le dita e speriamo.


----------



## Andrea1985 (29 Aprile 2016)

Il mio incubo e' uno... Mettiamo che firmano che ci sia il passaggio delle quote del 70%.. Chi fa il mercato questa estate? Chi sarà L allenatore del Milan? Quale sarà L asset manageriale e sportivo?

Riposta: Adriano condor Galliani


----------



## Rok (29 Aprile 2016)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda Campopiano ho gia' detto la mia.
> Lui Sa tutto da chissa quanto e' fa uscire solo quello che vuol/puo' far uscire... non a casa sta spezzettanto le notizie dando in pratica uno scoop al giorno... questo per tenersi sempre sul pezzo e per tenere tutti quelli che ormai possiamo definire suoi "fans" attaccati a lui...
> Sono convinto.. pezzettino per pezzettino che entro lunedi ci dira' tutto...
> 
> ...



Secondo me non dovresti vederla in maniera cosi semplicistica.
Per come abbiamo fino ad oggi inteso, il Milan è una società a "conduzione familiare". Dove l'amore per la squadra spingeva Berlusconi a spendere soldi per una gratificazione più personale che aziendale.
La cordata Cinese invece, se sarà come ci vogliono fare credere, utilizzerà il Milan come business. Non saranno loro direttamente a prendere decisioni sulla squadra o sul mercato. Secondo me daranno tutto in mano a dei dirigenti Italiani che di calcio ne sanno.
Questi sono troppo grossi per occuparsi direttamente della gestione tecnica. 
Naturalmente parere personale.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.



.


----------



## nimloth (29 Aprile 2016)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda Campopiano ho gia' detto la mia.
> Lui Sa tutto da chissa quanto e' fa uscire solo quello che vuol/puo' far uscire... non a casa sta spezzettanto le notizie dando in pratica uno scoop al giorno... questo per tenersi sempre sul pezzo e per tenere tutti quelli che ormai possiamo definire suoi "fans" attaccati a lui...
> Sono convinto.. pezzettino per pezzettino che entro lunedi ci dira' tutto...
> 
> ...



Secondo me questa megacordata inserirà una persona come AD che possa decidere su allenatore e acquisti dei giocatore, una figura come Maldini, Lippi o altri.
Dovesse fallire e non portare risultati sarebbe licenziato e sostituito.

Non penso che questi mega signori possano decidere chi prendere sulla fascia destra o come attaccante...
Loro si "limitano" ad investire e vogliono i risultati.


----------



## anakyn101 (29 Aprile 2016)

Sui giornali parlano che SE e ripeto SE andrà tutto come speriamo sarà ancora lui il Condor a gestire il mercato questa estate. Da parte mia ormai l'importante è vendere e poi spero che step by step ci libereremo di questi personaggi.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.


*
Quotate raga!*


----------



## unbreakable (29 Aprile 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Che ha detto Alves sul Milan?


off topic
ma mi ricordo che ci sbeffeggiò parecchio al ritorno col barca tempo addietro in Champions.. dopo che vinsero 4-0..


----------



## Black (29 Aprile 2016)

un impero cinese?? altri 5-6 gruppi?? cioè ragazzi sto impazzendo dalla felicità.... non svegliatemi vi prego. 
Se ci sono questi dietro, considerato che ai cinesi non piace certo arrivare secondi, altro che campagne acquisti stile PSG. Magari non da quest'estate, ma dalle prossime sessioni di mercato gli Hazard, i Cavani, ma forse pure i CR7 saranno obiettivi reali.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Aprile 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> un impero cinese?? altri 5-6 gruppi?? cioè ragazzi sto impazzendo dalla felicità.... non svegliatemi vi prego.
> Se ci sono questi dietro, considerato che ai cinesi non piace certo arrivare secondi, altro che campagne acquisti stile PSG. Magari non da quest'estate, ma dalle prossime sessioni di mercato gli Hazard, i Cavani, ma forse pure i CR7 saranno obiettivi reali.



Andiamoci piano dai


----------



## LukeLike (29 Aprile 2016)

Andrea1985 ha scritto:


> Il mio incubo e' uno... Mettiamo che firmano che ci sia il passaggio delle quote del 70%.. Chi fa il mercato questa estate? Chi sarà L allenatore del Milan? Quale sarà L asset manageriale e sportivo?
> 
> Riposta: Adriano condor Galliani



Guarda, non credo che i cinesi subentrino in società senza mettere i loro uomini di fiducia nei ruoli chiave. Devono già ripianare 200 milioni di debiti se ho capito bene...non credo siano così stupidi.


----------



## Carlo (29 Aprile 2016)

State calmini. Vedo troppo entusiasmo.
Le vicende politiche romane dimostrano che il nano non ha nessuna intenzione di mollare niente.
Magari firma, ma senza penali. E poi puntualmente si rimangia tutto.


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2016)

nimloth ha scritto:


> Secondo me questa megacordata inserirà una persona come AD che possa decidere su allenatore e acquisti dei giocatore, una figura come Maldini, Lippi o altri.
> Dovesse fallire e non portare risultati sarebbe licenziato e sostituito.
> 
> Non penso che questi mega signori possano decidere chi prendere sulla fascia destra o come attaccante...
> Loro si "limitano" ad investire e vogliono i risultati.



Come avviene nel 99,99% delle società sportive(e non solo).
Il proprietario agisce per business, incarica un GM di portare risultati.
Se fallisce viene sostituito.


----------



## Giangy (29 Aprile 2016)

Carlo ha scritto:


> State calmini. Vedo troppo entusiasmo.
> Le vicende politiche romane dimostrano che il nano non ha nessuna intenzione di mollare niente.
> Magari firma, ma senza penali. E poi puntualmente si rimangia tutto.



Sarebbe più di un incubo


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2016)

Carlo ha scritto:


> State calmini. Vedo troppo entusiasmo.
> Le vicende politiche romane dimostrano che il nano non ha nessuna intenzione di mollare niente.
> Magari firma, ma senza penali. E poi puntualmente si rimangia tutto.



Non credo che la cordata sia composta da pagliacci.
Imho queste storielle sull'accordo senza penali sono solo trovate giornalistiche.
Un affare da 720 mln non è uno scambio di figurine in quinta elementare.


----------



## Crox93 (29 Aprile 2016)

Carlo ha scritto:


> State calmini. Vedo troppo entusiasmo.
> Le vicende politiche romane dimostrano che il nano non ha nessuna intenzione di mollare niente.
> Magari firma, ma senza penali. E poi puntualmente si rimangia tutto.



Pure secondo me finirà cosi.
Ripeto: il tempismo mi puzza molto. Il tempismo sia della società (dopo la sconfitta a verona) sia politica.
Tutta aria fritta per me, magari c'è qualcosa di vero ma temo che alla fine faranno sfumare tutto con un bel colpo di reni
Spero davvero di sbagliare


----------



## Memories of the Time (29 Aprile 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Non credo che la cordata sia composta da pagliacci.
> Imho queste storielle sull'accordo senza penali sono solo trovate giornalistiche.
> Un affare da 720 mln non è uno scambio di figurine in quinta elementare.



Direi che è abbastanza ovvio ^^"


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Non credo che la cordata sia composta da pagliacci.
> Imho queste storielle sull'accordo senza penali sono solo trovate giornalistiche.
> Un affare da 720 mln non è uno scambio di figurine in quinta elementare.



Ogni volta che vedo il tuo avatar mi ammazzo dal ridere hahah ... 

comunque concordo , i cinesi non sono fessi e SICURAMENTE non vengono qui per farsi comandare dal nano e dal pelato .


----------



## Crox93 (29 Aprile 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Non credo che la cordata sia composta da pagliacci.
> Imho queste storielle sull'accordo senza penali sono solo trovate giornalistiche.
> Un affare da 720 mln non è uno scambio di figurine in quinta elementare.



Hai ragione ma dietro ad affari così enormi ci sono tante piccole cose che noi nemmeno conosciamo, Berlusconi non è stupido purtroppo e se vuole puo tirare avanti sta storia piu possibile e poi far sfumare tutto


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che vedo il tuo avatar mi ammazzo dal ridere hahah ...
> 
> comunque concordo , i cinesi non sono fessi e SICURAMENTE non vengono qui per farsi comandare dal nano e dal pelato .



AHAHAHAH un pezzo di storia.

È bene ricordare per chi cita l'accordo preliminare con Bee, che il contratto con il Thailandese era SENZA penali e che il suddetto non aveva CAPITALI, era parte dell'accordo trovarli(la scadenza iniziale era 30/09/2015).

Questi hanno il cash e se firmano il patto lunedì è pressoché fatta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAH un pezzo di storia.
> 
> È bene ricordare per chi cita l'accordo preliminare con Bee, che il contratto con il Thailandese era SENZA penali e che il suddetto non aveva CAPITALI, era parte dell'accordo trovarli(la scadenza iniziale era 30/09/2015).
> 
> Questi hanno il cash e se firmano il patto lunedì è pressoché fatta.



soprattutto se come si dice questi picchiano li 150 milioni alla firma vuol dire che ci siamo .. il più è fatto.. e come disse Galatioto oramai settimane fa prima della fine di Giugno il milan sarà in mani cinesi .


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma dietro ad affari così enormi ci sono tante piccole cose che noi nemmeno conosciamo, Berlusconi non è stupido purtroppo e se vuole puo tirare avanti sta storia piu possibile e poi far sfumare tutto



Vero, ma queste sfumature non sono solo "contro".
I cinesi hanno il coltello dalla parte del manico, se SB torna a fare il pagliaccio quelli se ne vanno.
Questo è sicuro.
Fininvest non può farsi sfuggire un'occasione simile.
La tanto chiacchierata " questione di cuore " muore di fronte agli interessi e ai ricavi che la holding può guadagnarci.


----------



## Crox93 (29 Aprile 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Vero, ma queste sfumature non sono solo "contro".
> I cinesi hanno il coltello dalla parte del manico, se SB torna a fare il pagliaccio quelli se ne vanno.
> Questo è sicuro.
> Fininvest non può farsi sfuggire un'occasione simile.
> La tanto chiacchierata " questione di cuore " muore di fronte agli interessi e ai ricavi che la holding può guadagnarci.



Vero però sappiamo anche che spesso il "caro" Silvio è delirante e ragiona a suo modo.
Io aspetterei ad essere così ottimista,dopo il preliminare comincerei a fare ragionamenti (sempre che ci sia una penale sostanziosa)
Prima per me è tutta aria fritta,senza firme non voglio neanche pensarci.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.



*Quotate!*


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Vero però sappiamo anche che spesso il "caro" Silvio è delirante e ragiona a suo modo.
> Io aspetterei ad essere così ottimista,dopo il preliminare comincerei a fare ragionamenti (sempre che ci sia una penale sostanziosa)
> Prima per me è tutta aria fritta,senza firme non voglio neanche pensarci.



Non sono ottimista, semplicemente finora la volontà di vendere per Fininvest c'è stata.
A quanto pare la trattativa va avanti da più di un anno.
Se Berlusconi torna a fare il teatrino, i cinesi se vanno e il Milan rimane ai Berlusconi.
Ed io me ne vado coi cinesi, stufo di essere preso per il fondoschiena.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Aprile 2016)

il tutto sta se credere o meno al giornalista del Corriere...TUTTE e ripeto TUTTE le altre fonti in questa vicenda non sono da prendere in considerazione...quindi se gli crediamo è impossibile che ci sia ancora Galliani a fare mercato l'anno prossimo....xkè ha detto chiaramente che Galliani è fuori e Barbara starà ancora un anno...


----------



## Jino (29 Aprile 2016)

Che dejavù tutta questa storia.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.



.


----------



## wildfrank (29 Aprile 2016)

nimloth ha scritto:


> Secondo me questa megacordata inserirà una persona come AD che possa decidere su allenatore e acquisti dei giocatore, una figura come Maldini, Lippi o altri.
> Dovesse fallire e non portare risultati sarebbe licenziato e sostituito.



Oppure fucilato, in Cina c'è la pena di morte ( o impiccagione?). Si, credo proprio la seconda che ho detto, visto che ai condannati poi prelevano gli organi per trapiantarli....


----------



## wildfrank (29 Aprile 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Vero però sappiamo anche che spesso il "caro" Silvio è delirante e ragiona a suo modo.
> Io aspetterei ad essere così ottimista,dopo il preliminare comincerei a fare ragionamenti (sempre che ci sia una penale sostanziosa)
> Prima per me è tutta aria fritta,senza firme non voglio neanche pensarci.



In effetti il teatrino di Roma di questi giorni non fa propendere per l'ottimismo; abbiamo a che fare con una persona etremamente umorale, a cui piace stupire... e pure malata.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.



Ma sono l'unico che preferirebbe un proprietario singolo ?


----------



## DannySa (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.



Quello che pensavo qualche giorno fa, già avremmo un colosso dietro con Evergrande, immaginatevi avere anche un altro gruppetto di cinesi molto potenti e vogliosi di investire (più Jack Ma), andiamo in mano alla Cina direttamente e quindi al paese che, se non lo è già, è destinato ad essere il futuro dell'economia mondiale.
Non vedo l'ora che arrivi lunedì, speriamo di mettere il primo mattoncino.


----------



## Crox93 (29 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unico che preferirebbe un proprietario singolo ?



Di sti tempi, a me va bene tutto


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.


Ormai siamo troppo avanti per tornare indietro..la cosa e' troppo grossa


----------



## Casnop (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.


"The Chinese consortium" di cui parlava Bloomberg in quel dispaccio di agenzia del 15 aprile scorso, "il grande gruppo internazionale che vorremmo realizzare per il Milan" di cui parlava Berlusconi qualche settimana fa... Tutto si tiene, non si butta via nulla...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter ha sganciato una vera e propria BOMBA !!!

Sarebbero 4/5 i colossi che acquisterebbero il Milan e ha ribadito una cosa fondamentale ad un utente che ha chiesto :

Se a questo punto dovesse saltare tutto prima di lunedì è solo perché Berlusconi si rifiutasse all ultimo di vendere e facesse saltare il piatto .

INCROCIAMO TUTTO !!*


----------



## kollaps (29 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> "The Chinese consortium" di cui parlava Bloomberg in quel dispaccio di agenzia del 15 aprile scorso, "il grande gruppo internazionale che vorremmo realizzare per il Milan" di cui parlava Berlusconi qualche settimana fa... Tutto si tiene, non si butta via nulla...



"Tratto con uno stato"


----------



## The P (29 Aprile 2016)

*Epitaffio con lecchinaggio di proporzioni epiche di Bruno Longhi a Studio Sport, come prima notizia del tg di oggi. 
In sostanza ha detto: "La sensazione è che Berlusconi non vuole cedere. Tuttavia, dopo anni di ripianamento di bilanci e il prossimo anno in cui si prevede una nuova perdita si trova di fronte a 2 opzioni: 1) cedere la minoranza della società, ma al momento non ci sono acquirenti; 2) Diventare cinese. 
Il presidente dopo 25 anni di successi in cui ha speso molti soldi sa benissimo che per ritornare a questi fasti servono nuovi innesti economici"*


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> *Epitaffio con lecchinaggio di proporzioni epiche di Bruno Longhi a Studio Sport, come prima notizia del tg di oggi.
> In sostanza ha detto: "La sensazione è che Berlusconi non vuole cedere. Tuttavia, dopo anni di ripianamento di bilanci e il prossimo anno in cui si prevede una nuova perdita si trova di fronte a 2 opzioni: 1) cedere la minoranza della società, ma al momento non ci sono acquirenti; 2) Diventare cinese.
> Il presidente dopo 25 anni di successi in cui ha speso molti soldi sa benissimo che per ritornare a questi fasti servono nuovi innesti economici"*



Ommamma ache i lecchini di primo taglio salgono sul carro ??? 

vuol dire che siamo alla resa dei conti


----------



## The P (29 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ommamma ache i lecchini di primo taglio salgono sul carro ???
> 
> vuol dire che siamo alla resa dei conti



incredibile la parte in cui dice che restano 2 opzioni, ma la prima al momento è inesistente. 
Ma che giornalisti sono??? LOL


----------



## DannySa (29 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> *Epitaffio con lecchinaggio di proporzioni epiche di Bruno Longhi a Studio Sport, come prima notizia del tg di oggi.
> In sostanza ha detto: "La sensazione è che Berlusconi non vuole cedere. Tuttavia, dopo anni di ripianamento di bilanci e il prossimo anno in cui si prevede una nuova perdita si trova di fronte a 2 opzioni: 1) cedere la minoranza della società, ma al momento non ci sono acquirenti; 2) Diventare cinese.
> Il presidente dopo 25 anni di successi in cui ha speso molti soldi sa benissimo che per ritornare a questi fasti servono nuovi innesti economici"*



Mi sto immaginando Bruno Longhi con un fiammifero acceso in mano e un tornado a poche centinaia di metri di distanza che cerca disperatamente di tenere il fuoco acceso..

Ps: Ma Bruno Longhi è ancora vivo? io non seguo la tv da secoli e boh, mi pare strano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> incredibile la parte in cui dice che restano 2 opzioni, ma la prima al momento è inesistente.
> Ma che giornalisti sono??? LOL



Prova ad immagine solamente che bello sarebbe avere un milan lontano da tutto questo schifo .. lontano da giornalisti pezze da piedi .. tornare ad essere una società normale .


----------



## kollaps (29 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ommamma ache i lecchini di primo taglio salgono sul carro ???
> 
> vuol dire che siamo alla resa dei conti





The P ha scritto:


> incredibile la parte in cui dice che restano 2 opzioni, ma la prima al momento è inesistente.
> Ma che giornalisti sono??? LOL



Fa parte della strategia.
SE vende, dev'essere chiaro che per prendere una decisione simile abbia versato ettolitri di lacrime


----------



## Aragorn (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.





The P ha scritto:


> incredibile la parte in cui dice che restano 2 opzioni, ma la prima al momento è inesistente.
> Ma che giornalisti sono??? LOL



Se non sbaglio Longhi è quello che due anni fa, dopo il buon pareggio a Roma con la Lazio, fece un servizio per sottolineare che il Milan di Seedorf si era ripreso perché l'olandese si era finalmente deciso a fare la formazione seguendo i saggi consigli di Galliani ...


----------



## kolao95 (29 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> *Epitaffio con lecchinaggio di proporzioni epiche di Bruno Longhi a Studio Sport, come prima notizia del tg di oggi.
> In sostanza ha detto: "La sensazione è che Berlusconi non vuole cedere. Tuttavia, dopo anni di ripianamento di bilanci e il prossimo anno in cui si prevede una nuova perdita si trova di fronte a 2 opzioni: 1) cedere la minoranza della società, ma al momento non ci sono acquirenti; 2) Diventare cinese.
> Il presidente dopo 25 anni di successi in cui ha speso molti soldi sa benissimo che per ritornare a questi fasti servono nuovi innesti economici"*



Sì, mi stava andando la pasta di traverso.


----------



## koti (29 Aprile 2016)

*Arrivano conferme anche da Carlo Festa: autorevoli fonti sentite dal Sole 24 Ore confermano che, tra i quattro azionisti della cordata pronta a comprare il Milan, c'è Evergrande Group.*


----------



## The P (29 Aprile 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Fa parte della strategia.
> SE vende, dev'essere chiaro che per prendere una decisione simile abbia versato ettolitri di lacrime



Assolutamente. La sua creatura che gli sta più a cuore, ci mancherebbe. Teatrini is coming...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> *Arrivano conferme anche da Carlo Festa: autorevoli fonti sentite dal Sole 24 Ore confermano che, tra i quattro azionisti della cordata pronta a comprare il Milan, c'è Evergrande Group.*



e pure il buon Festa sale in anticipo sul carro


----------



## The P (29 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> *Arrivano conferme anche da Carlo Festa: autorevoli fonti sentite dal Sole 24 Ore confermano che, tra i quattro azionisti della cordata pronta a comprare il Milan, c'è Evergrande Group.*



.


----------



## Il Genio (29 Aprile 2016)

Andrea1985 ha scritto:


> Il mio incubo e' uno... Mettiamo che firmano che ci sia il passaggio delle quote del 70%.. Chi fa il mercato questa estate? Chi sarà L allenatore del Milan? Quale sarà L asset manageriale e sportivo?
> 
> Riposta: Adriano condor Galliani




Guarda, in tutta sincerità ti dico che potrebbe farlo anche suo figlio, nel momento in cui questi haoo il 70% significa che è *FINITA*, fosse oggi o il 1/8/2017 non me ne frega niente.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> *Arrivano conferme anche da Carlo Festa: autorevoli fonti sentite dal Sole 24 Ore confermano che, tra i quattro azionisti della cordata pronta a comprare il Milan, c'è Evergrande Group.*



Quindi tra i dubbiosi rimangono solo Bellinazzo e Forchielli (quello che mangia le feci ) ?


----------



## beleno (29 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> *Epitaffio con lecchinaggio di proporzioni epiche di Bruno Longhi a Studio Sport, come prima notizia del tg di oggi.
> In sostanza ha detto: "La sensazione è che Berlusconi non vuole cedere. Tuttavia, dopo anni di ripianamento di bilanci e il prossimo anno in cui si prevede una nuova perdita si trova di fronte a 2 opzioni: 1) cedere la minoranza della società, ma al momento non ci sono acquirenti; 2) Diventare cinese.
> Il presidente dopo 25 anni di successi in cui ha speso molti soldi sa benissimo che per ritornare a questi fasti servono nuovi innesti economici"*



credibile l'opzione 1, ovvero cedere la minoranza ad un acquirente che non esiste


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Aprile 2016)

A sto giro i carri li guidiamo noi, e se i lacché provano a salire bisogna ributtarli a calci fuori


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> *Epitaffio con lecchinaggio di proporzioni epiche di Bruno Longhi a Studio Sport, come prima notizia del tg di oggi.
> In sostanza ha detto: "La sensazione è che Berlusconi non vuole cedere. Tuttavia, dopo anni di ripianamento di bilanci e il prossimo anno in cui si prevede una nuova perdita si trova di fronte a 2 opzioni: 1) cedere la minoranza della società, ma al momento non ci sono acquirenti; 2) Diventare cinese.
> Il presidente dopo 25 anni di successi in cui ha speso molti soldi sa benissimo che per ritornare a questi fasti servono nuovi innesti economici"*



Praticamente gli stanno creando un'uscita da martire o Santo che sia.....


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> *Aggiornamento*: Arrivano conferme anche da Carlo Festa: autorevoli fonti sentite dal Sole 24 Ore confermano che, tra i quattro azionisti della cordata pronta a comprare il Milan, c'è Evergrande Group.



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> *Aggiornamento*: Arrivano conferme anche da Carlo Festa: autorevoli fonti sentite dal Sole 24 Ore confermano che, tra i quattro azionisti della cordata pronta a comprare il Milan, c'è Evergrande Group.



Campopiano davanti a tutti, gli altri a seguire. Fin dall'inizio. Ma noi lo sapevamo già


----------



## koti (29 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> *Arrivano conferme anche da Carlo Festa: autorevoli fonti sentite dal Sole 24 Ore confermano che, tra i quattro azionisti della cordata pronta a comprare il Milan, c'è Evergrande Group.*





Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quindi tra i dubbiosi rimangono solo Bellinazzo e Forchielli (quello che mangia le feci ) ?


Bellinazzo in realtà parla di accordo totale tra Fininvest e consorzio cinese, i dubbi riguardano il SI di Berlusconi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano davanti a tutti, gli altri a seguire. Fin dall'inizio. Ma noi lo sapevamo già



Guarda cosa ha scritto Compopiano , non la riportiamo quella notizia dei 4/5 gruppi ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda cosa ha scritto Compopiano , non la riportiamo quella notizia dei 4/5 gruppi ?



La notizia di Campopiano dei 5-6 gruppi coinvolti è riportata nel primo post!


----------



## anakyn101 (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.



Chi e' Evergrande?
Articolo che ho tradotto dal WSJ. 

Qui: http://www.milanworld.net/evergrand...cquistando-il-milan-vt36325-2.html#post942298

Spero di avere fatto casa gradita  In ogni caso questi sono potentissimi. 

Vediamo cosa succede!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2016)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Chi e' Evergrande?
> Articolo che ho tradotto dal WSJ.
> 
> Il mega sviluppatore Evergrande Real Estate è visto da alcuni in ambito finanziario come troppo grande per fallire, una designazione di solito riservata a banche e assicurazioni. Ora il gruppo sta cercando di giustificare questo titolo trasformandosi in istituto finanziario.
> ...




Azz, quindi ci mettiamo nelle mani di un gruppo che economicamente è messo peggio della Fininvest?


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Praticamente gli stanno creando un'uscita da martire o Santo che sia.....



ma guarda per me possono anche costruirli una statua di 300metri... basta che si levi di torno


----------



## anakyn101 (29 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Azz, quindi ci mettiamo nelle mani di un gruppo che economicamente è messo peggio della Fininvest?



Non credo, questi sono semplicemente diventati una branchia del governo stesso. Se ne sbattono di quanto spendono, l'importante e spendere e ingrandirsi sempre di piu'. 

In ogni caso finche Silvio non firma..


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda cosa ha scritto Compopiano , non la riportiamo quella notizia dei 4/5 gruppi ?



Guarda che è il titolo e l'oggetto della discussione che stai commentando...


----------



## Casnop (29 Aprile 2016)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Chi e' Evergrande?
> Articolo che ho tradotto dal WSJ.
> 
> Il mega sviluppatore Evergrande Real Estate è visto da alcuni in ambito finanziario come troppo grande per fallire, una designazione di solito riservata a banche e assicurazioni. Ora il gruppo sta cercando di giustificare questo titolo trasformandosi in istituto finanziario.
> ...


Diciamo che a Wall Street non impatterebbero molto, considerato come lì passano al setaccio più stretto i conti societari. Ma in Cina sappiamo che le imprese sono espressione della volontà politica dello Stato-partito, e le aziende pompate dalle grandi banche statali, nella specie le prime quattro società al mondo per market value secondo Forbes. Non sono prospettabili situazioni da bancarotta.


----------



## LukeLike (29 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda cosa ha scritto Compopiano , non la riportiamo quella notizia dei 4/5 gruppi ?



Credo che per "impero cinese" si intenda proprio questa cordata composta da questi 4/5 gruppi!


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Prova ad immagine solamente che bello sarebbe avere un milan lontano da tutto questo schifo .. lontano da giornalisti pezze da piedi .. tornare ad essere una società normale .



Come tornare a respirare aria fresca dopo essere rimasti anni chiusi in una fogna..


----------



## anakyn101 (29 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Diciamo che a Wall Street non impatterebbero molto, considerato come lì passano al setaccio più stretto i conti societari. Ma in Cina sappiamo che le imprese sono espressione della volontà politica dello Stato-partito, e le aziende pompate dalle grandi banche statali, nella specie le prime quattro società al mondo per market value secondo Forbes. Non sono prospettabili situazioni da bancarotta.




Esattamente


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> *Aggiornamento*: Arrivano conferme anche da Carlo Festa: autorevoli fonti sentite dal Sole 24 Ore confermano che, tra i quattro azionisti della cordata pronta a comprare il Milan, c'è Evergrande Group.



*Ragazzi non facciamo un unico calderone altrimenti non si capisce nulla. Qui parliamo della cessione del Milan. Dell'Evergrande ne parliamo qui:* http://www.milanworld.net/evergrand...cquistando-il-milan-vt36325-2.html#post942298


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter ha sganciato una vera e propria BOMBA !!!
> 
> Sarebbero 4/5 i colossi che acquisterebbero il Milan e ha ribadito una cosa fondamentale ad un utente che ha chiesto :
> 
> ...



Ho paura per l'ultima frase,ma spero l'abbia detta tanto per sottolineare che solo un cataclisma potrebbe far saltare la cessione.Io prego e che Lunedi si sbrighi ad arrivare.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ho paura per l'ultima frase,ma spero l'abbia detta tanto per sottolineare che solo un cataclisma potrebbe far saltare la cessione.Io prego e che Lunedi si sbrighi ad arrivare.



Stessa paura mia. Tutti noi ci diciamo che Campopiano potrebbe perdere la faccia...ma tanto che gli costa farsi seguire per un paio da settimane da tutti e poi uscirsene con: "Alla fine Berlusconi ha fatto saltare tutto"?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Guarda che è il titolo e l'oggetto della discussione che stai commentando...



sisi , mi sono confuso .


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Stessa paura mia. Tutti noi ci diciamo che Campopiano potrebbe perdere la faccia...ma tanto che gli costa farsi seguire per un paio da settimane da tutti e poi uscirsene con: "Alla fine Berlusconi ha fatto saltare tutto"?



Comunque rileggendolo su twitter,mi é sembrata proprio una frase estemporanea buttata li,come a dire che solo un cataclisma fa saltare tutto.Alla fine la presenza di Fininvest mi rassicura molto,in tal senso.


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2016)

*Il Giornale: "I quattro soggetti che comporrebbero la cordata cinese, avrebbero già versato a titolo di garanzia 150 milioni. Un biglietto da visita da non sottovalutare, ma l'ultima parola spetta a Berlusconi. E' difficile immaginare un Milan senza il suo attuale presidente, ma per ora l'unica certezza è il bilancio in rosso." *


----------



## Il Genio (29 Aprile 2016)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Non credo, questi sono semplicemente diventati una branchia del governo stesso. Se ne sbattono di quanto spendono, l'importante e spendere e ingrandirsi sempre di piu'.
> 
> In ogni caso finche Silvio non firma..



Tipo la FIAT per intenderci


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2016)

*Andrea Montanari (Milano Finanza): "La trattativa è concreta. Credo che Fininvest voglia vendere, c'è solo Berlusconi che ha ancora dei dubbi, ma tutti gli stanno dicendo di vendere, dai familiari agli amici come Confalonieri. 
Fininvest porterà ad Arcore il dossier 'Vendita Milan', e il socio di maggioranza cercherà di controllare il club entro giugno al fine di preparare il calciomercato e il nuovo organigramma. 
Galliani non è detto che resti. Fossi nei cinesi farei a meno d lui, perchè se no sarebbe come avere un uomo di Berlusconi all'interno della società e si rischia di avere un secondo caso-Inter con Moratti che vuole dire ancora la sua. Di solito i cinesi quando entrano fanno piazza pulita, anche se l'operazione potrebbe essere più lunga del previsto. Tuttavia, una volta che hanno il controllo, comandano loro. La loro mentalità è diversa da quella europea. Galliani sarebbe il caso che si facesse da parte, perchè è finita la sua epoca".

*


*Massimo Marianella: "Il Milan deve davvero mettere punto a capo. Gli errori della gestione sono imputabili a Galliani e Berlusconi. Si ritrovano in mano il bilancio in rosso e nemmeno un patrimonio a livello di squadra, nessuna scelta è stata giusta. *


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari (Milano Finanza): "La trattativa è concreta. Credo che Fininvest voglia vendere, c'è solo Berlusconi che ha ancora dei dubbi, ma tutti gli stanno dicendo di vendere, dai familiari agli amici come Confalonieri.
> Fininvest porterà ad Arcore il dossier 'Vendita Milan', e il socio di maggioranza cercherà di controllare il club entro giugno al fine di preparare il calciomercato e il nuovo organigramma.
> Galliani non è detto che resti. Fossi nei cinesi farei a meno d lui, perchè se no sarebbe come avere un uomo di Berlusconi all'interno della società e si rischia di avere un secondo caso-Inter con Moratti che vuole dire ancora la sua. Di solito i cinesi quando entrano fanno piazza pulita, anche se l'operazione potrebbe essere più lunga del previsto. Tuttavia, una volta che hanno il controllo, comandano loro. La loro mentalità è diversa da quella europea. Galliani sarebbe il caso che si facesse da parte, perchè è finita la sua epoca".
> 
> *



Magari, magari.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari (Milano Finanza): "La trattativa è concreta. Credo che Fininvest voglia vendere, c'è solo Berlusconi che ha ancora dei dubbi, ma tutti gli stanno dicendo di vendere, dai familiari agli amici come Confalonieri.
> Fininvest porterà ad Arcore il dossier 'Vendita Milan', e il socio di maggioranza cercherà di controllare il club entro giugno al fine di preparare il calciomercato e il nuovo organigramma.
> Galliani non è detto che resti. Fossi nei cinesi farei a meno d lui, perchè se no sarebbe come avere un uomo di Berlusconi all'interno della società e si rischia di avere un secondo caso-Inter con Moratti che vuole dire ancora la sua. Di solito i cinesi quando entrano fanno piazza pulita, anche se l'operazione potrebbe essere più lunga del previsto. Tuttavia, una volta che hanno il controllo, comandano loro. La loro mentalità è diversa da quella europea. Galliani sarebbe il caso che si facesse da parte, perchè è finita la sua epoca".
> 
> *



Solo in italia i dinosauri non si estinguono mai...preghiamo per il meteorite cinese sennò questi schiodano solo quando li portano via dentro una bara


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Solo in italia i dinosauri non si estinguono mai...preghiamo per il meteorite cinese sennò questi schiodano solo quando li portano via dentro una bara



Galliani è messo bene al Milan, quando voleva farlo fuori Barbara ha minacciato una buonauscita da oltre 100 mln di euro mi pare..


----------



## sballotello (29 Aprile 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Io non mi fido di nessuno . Ne dei pro ne dei contro .
> Sono come San Tommaso



Esatto, non sarebbe la prima volta che ci vendono fumo


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2016)

*Marco Bellinazzo: "Nessuna novità di rilievo, si cerca ancora la quadra sulle linee guida. Berlusconi rifletterà. Dispiace comunque che un'altra squadra passi a un gruppo straniero, ma non c'è alternativa."*


----------



## beleno (29 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari (Milano Finanza): "La trattativa è concreta. Credo che Fininvest voglia vendere, c'è solo Berlusconi che ha ancora dei dubbi, ma tutti gli stanno dicendo di vendere, dai familiari agli amici come Confalonieri.
> Fininvest porterà ad Arcore il dossier 'Vendita Milan', e il socio di maggioranza cercherà di controllare il club entro giugno al fine di preparare il calciomercato e il nuovo organigramma.
> Galliani non è detto che resti. Fossi nei cinesi farei a meno d lui, perchè se no sarebbe come avere un uomo di Berlusconi all'interno della società e si rischia di avere un secondo caso-Inter con Moratti che vuole dire ancora la sua. Di solito i cinesi quando entrano fanno piazza pulita, anche se l'operazione potrebbe essere più lunga del previsto. Tuttavia, una volta che hanno il controllo, comandano loro. La loro mentalità è diversa da quella europea. Galliani sarebbe il caso che si facesse da parte, perchè è finita la sua epoca".
> 
> ...



Alleluja. La frase di Marianella è da scolpire nella pietra. Quello che dice MF è anche molto condivisibile. Probabilmente il presidente è accerchiato, speriamo bene.


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2016)

*Tuttosport: "Berlusconi vorrebbe aspettare le elezioni di giugno prima di prendere una decisione definitiva, ma potrebbe essere troppo tardi. I cinesi premono per chiudere."*


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Alleluja. La frase di Marianella è da scolpire nella pietra. Quello che dice MF è anche molto condivisibile. Probabilmente il presidente è accerchiato, speriamo bene.



La cosa più soddisfacente è che finalmente c'è una pioggia di fuoco contro chi sta distruggendo il Milan.
Era ora.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: "Berlusconi vorrebbe aspettare le elezioni di giugno prima di prendere una decisione definitiva, ma potrebbe essere troppo tardi. I cinesi premono per chiudere."*



Non vedo il nesso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Galliani è messo bene al Milan, quando voleva farlo fuori Barbara ha minacciato una buonauscita da oltre 100 mln di euro mi pare..



Gli arriveranno 100milioni di sassi in testa se prova a fare il furbo..


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non vedo il nesso.



Il nesso è che Berlusconi ha perso il lume della ragione. 

Lunedì è un dentro o fuori, questo è chiaro.


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari (Milano Finanza): "La trattativa è concreta. Credo che Fininvest voglia vendere, c'è solo Berlusconi che ha ancora dei dubbi, ma tutti gli stanno dicendo di vendere, dai familiari agli amici come Confalonieri.
> Fininvest porterà ad Arcore il dossier 'Vendita Milan', e il socio di maggioranza cercherà di controllare il club entro giugno al fine di preparare il calciomercato e il nuovo organigramma.
> Galliani non è detto che resti. Fossi nei cinesi farei a meno d lui, perchè se no sarebbe come avere un uomo di Berlusconi all'interno della società e si rischia di avere un secondo caso-Inter con Moratti che vuole dire ancora la sua. Di solito i cinesi quando entrano fanno piazza pulita, anche se l'operazione potrebbe essere più lunga del previsto. Tuttavia, una volta che hanno il controllo, comandano loro. La loro mentalità è diversa da quella europea. Galliani sarebbe il caso che si facesse da parte, perchè è finita la sua epoca".
> 
> ...



Sono accerchiati,arrivano bordate da ogni parte,comandati dal Generale Campopiano.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Aprile 2016)

> Tuttosport: "Berlusconi vorrebbe aspettare le elezioni di giugno prima di prendere una decisione definitiva, ma potrebbe essere troppo tardi. I cinesi premono per chiudere."



L'ipotesi che questo pazzo possa non vendere mi sembra così folle anche per lui che tendo a scartarla.

Ok il cuore e tutto, ma con tutto il fango che gli è volato in faccia in quest'ultima settimana, con tutti che sanno le enormi potenzialità economiche di questi colossi cinesi che ci garantirebbero il rilancio,se non vendesse sarebbe la sua fine.

Non mi spiego come possa rifiutare, anche fosse completamente andato di testa, ci penserebbe fininvet e i figli a farlo firmare, mi rifiuto di pensare che la holding possa perdere una simile occasione che aspettava da anni.

Con buona pace del nano farabutto.


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] lasciamo stare quel sito


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'ipotesi che questo pazzo possa non vendere mi sembra così folle anche per lui che tendo a scartarla.
> 
> Ok il cuore e tutto, ma con tutto il fango che gli è volato in faccia in quest'ultima settimana, con tutti che sanno le enormi potenzialità economiche di questi colossi cinesi che ci garantirebbero il rilancio,se non vendesse sarebbe la sua fine.
> 
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Aprile 2016)

. 

Analisi perfetta.

Spero che queste parole vengano dette di continuo da tutte le testate giornalistiche e media


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## CasciavitMilan (29 Aprile 2016)

Ciao ragazzi, se può interessare ho fatto questa domanda a Forchielli su Twitter : 

@Forchielli Buongiorno, secondo lei sono sempre false le trattative per il Milan o questa volta c'è qualcosa di vero? Grazie in anticipo!

Questa la sua risposta : [MENTION=2589]CasciavitMilan[/MENTION] a questo punto incomincio a crederci anch'io, ma verifica difficile perché sono in USA da 2 mesi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Aprile 2016)

Non capisco come sia possibile che queste cose, dette e ribadite DA ANNI, vengano fuori con un ritardo clamoroso.
Sono 10 anni che i tifosi che tengono al Milan dicono le stesse identiche cose, e dopo anni se ne escono con queste cose.
Ben vengano questi siluri in faccia ai diretti interessati, ma sono schifato del ritardo con cui vengono denunciate cose che anche i muri sapevano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2016)

CasciavitMilan ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, se può interessare ho fatto questa domanda a Forchielli su Twitter :
> 
> @Forchielli Buongiorno, secondo lei sono sempre false le trattative per il Milan o questa volta c'è qualcosa di vero? Grazie in anticipo!
> 
> Questa la sua risposta : [MENTION=2589]CasciavitMilan[/MENTION] a questo punto incomincio a crederci anch'io, ma verifica difficile perché sono in USA da 2 mesi



Forchielli chi è ?? quello del piatto di M ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non capisco come sia possibile che queste cose, dette e ribadite DA ANNI, vengano fuori con un ritardo clamoroso.
> Sono 10 anni che i tifosi che tengono al Milan dicono le stesse identiche cose, e dopo anni se ne escono con queste cose.
> Ben vengano questi siluri in faccia ai diretti interessati, ma sono schifato del ritardo con cui vengono denunciate cose che anche i muri sapevano.



ma infatti , a me viene da ridere .. è come se adesso dopo 10 anni qualcuno gli abbia aperto gli occhi .


----------



## Giangy (29 Aprile 2016)

. 
Sarebbe assurdo! Non può tirarla ancora


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Analisi perfetta.
> 
> Spero che queste parole vengano dette di continuo da tutte le testate giornalistiche e media



Tutta questa pioggia di critiche è musica per le orecchie dei tifosi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

*Per tutti: se riportiamo pure le opinioni dei giornalisti non si capisce più niente. Limitiamoci agli aggiornamenti della trattativa. Tutto il resto può andare in Bar Milan. Grazie. *


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma infatti , a me viene da ridere .. è come se adesso dopo 10 anni qualcuno gli abbia aperto gli occhi



Diciamolo senza giri di parole: molti hanno capito che Berlusconi è prossimo a mollare e Galliani a sloggiare. Il resto è conseguenza.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Aprile 2016)

ma quando minghia arriva il Lunedì???...mai avuto così tanta voglia di saltare in toto il week end


----------



## beleno (29 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> La cosa più soddisfacente è che finalmente c'è una pioggia di fuoco contro chi sta distruggendo il Milan.
> Era ora.



Ma infatti questa è una notizia importantissima, ovviamente oscurata dalla bombe sulla possibile cessione. Le performance sportive e finanziarie del Milan erano pessime ieri, la settimana scorsa e anche l'anno scorso, ma da due-tre giorni a questa parte assistiamo ad un'autentica sassaiola nei confronti della dirigenza.

Io non so se il Milan sarà ceduto, ma di una cosa sono sicuro. Il ciclo di questa dirigenza si è definitivamente chiuso.


----------



## alcyppa (29 Aprile 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Diciamolo senza giri di parole: molti hanno capito che Berlusconi è prossimo a mollare e Galliani a sloggiare. Il resto è conseguenza.



Esattamente.
Dovesse (dio ce ne scampi) non andare a buon fine la trattativa per la cessione, sarà comico vedere l'inversione di trend riguardo gli attacchi al nano e a fester.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

Raga, ho paura, tremendamente paura che il nano alla fine non accetti.
Un'occasione del genere non ci capiterà più.


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga, ho paura, tremendamente paura che il nano alla fine non accetti.
> Un'occasione del genere non ci capiterà più.



Se non altro ci sarebbe da ridere.


----------



## Doctore (29 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga, ho paura, tremendamente paura che il nano alla fine non accetti.
> Un'occasione del genere non ci capiterà più.



ma che senso ha buttare 90 mil l anno?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> *Aggiornamento*: Arrivano conferme anche da Carlo Festa: autorevoli fonti sentite dal Sole 24 Ore confermano che, tra i quattro azionisti della cordata pronta a comprare il Milan, c'è Evergrande Group.
> 
> ...



Quotate


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2016)

Io temo solo che non firmi....
Non so perchè ma sento puzza di bruciato. Non da parte degli acquirenti, quelli sono reali, ma da parte del nostro presidente.


----------



## DannySa (29 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> Dovesse (dio ce ne scampi) non andare a buon fine la trattativa per la cessione, sarà comico vedere l'inversione di trend riguardo gli attacchi al nano e a fester.



Cosa è rimasto a questa società?
Guardate Galliani, n°2, è stato letteralmente ammazzato ieri, uomo in piena crisi con sé stesso a cui non è rimasto altro che fare il gradasso davanti alle telecamere e nascondersi quando invece non conviene presentarsi.
Berlusconi, n°1, il genio imprenditoriale che, al termine dell'ennesima stagione disastrosa dà l'ordine di esonerare Sinisa riuscendo nell'impresa di peggiorare ancora di più la situazione già di per sé tragica.
Vediamo che succede lunedì, ciò che è sicuro è che se non ci sarà la cessione nel giro di questo mese e mezzo la prossima stagione sarà INSOSTENIBILE, a partire dal mercato, dall'interesse nullo da parte dei tifosi verso tutto ciò che riguarda il Milan, alla rabbia per essere ancora rappresentati da un presidente finito.
Tutti i nodi stanno venendo al pettine, scorrono i titoli di coda su questa società..


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma che senso ha buttare 90 mil l anno?



C'è gente che si vende la casa per giocare alle slot, per lui alla fine 90 milioni non sono poi tutti sti soldi..e se vuole tenersi il giochino è capace benissimo di farlo..è malato di mente


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> C'è gente che si vende la casa per giocare alle slot, per lui alla fine 90 milioni non sono poi tutti sti soldi..e se vuole tenersi il giochino è capace benissimo di farlo..è malato di mente



Esatto.
E poi, molti credono nel mito del Berlusconi "che come politico è un disastro, ma è un grandissimo imprenditore". E questo è falso. Basti pensare al fatto che ha tagliato i costi della squadra pensando di trasformare il Milan in una nuova Udinese sempre in attivo, e ora si ritrova con un bilancio in profondo rosso. Ha scartato Sarri perché "comunista". Ha venduto Ibrahimovic pensando di risparmiare, e invece da quel momento la squadra non si è più ripresa.
Ma tanto l'Italia è piena di gente che lo considera un genio del male.

Ripeto, quest'uomo non è più lucido. L'esempio del vecchietto che vende la casa per giocare alle slot è perfettamente calzante.


----------



## CasciavitMilan (29 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Forchielli chi è ?? quello del piatto di M ?



Si lui. 
Quello che non aveva mai creduto a Bee.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Gli arriveranno 100milioni di sassi in testa se prova a fare il furbo..



Ahahahahah quoto.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Aprile 2016)

CasciavitMilan ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, se può interessare ho fatto questa domanda a Forchielli su Twitter :
> 
> @Forchielli Buongiorno, secondo lei sono sempre false le trattative per il Milan o questa volta c'è qualcosa di vero? Grazie in anticipo!
> 
> Questa la sua risposta : [MENTION=2589]CasciavitMilan[/MENTION] a questo punto incomincio a crederci anch'io, ma verifica difficile perché sono in USA da 2 mesi



In pratica questo qui fece quella sparata ("bullshit) non perché sapeva qualcosa ma perché siccome con mr.Bee è andata male, tutte le altre trattative societarie avranno lo stesso copione?
Chiaro segnale che qui le fonti veramente affidabili sono Campopiano, e di conseguenza il CorSport, e Bloomberg.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo il_* CdS *_(nelle vesti di Campopiano) sarebbero più colossi finanziari ad acquisire prossimamente il Milan. Quindi non solo Evergrade, ma anche altri 5-6 gruppi finanziari cinesi potentissimi che parteciperanno a prelevare la società meneghina insieme al colosso sopracitato. Un vero e proprio impero, che lunedi dovrebbe firmare l'accordo preliminare a Roma con Silvio Berlusconi.
> 
> *Aggiornamento*: Arrivano conferme anche da Carlo Festa: autorevoli fonti sentite dal Sole 24 Ore confermano che, tra i quattro azionisti della cordata pronta a comprare il Milan, c'è Evergrande Group.
> 
> ...



Intanto l'altro ieri Bloomberg ha riportato che quel burlone di Jack Ma è diventato l'uomo più ricco di tutta la Cina. Scalzato pure quel vecio di Li Ka Shing (Hutchinson Whampoa) e Wang Jianlin di Wanda


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intanto l'altro ieri Bloomberg ha riportato che quel burlone di Jack Ma è diventato l'uomo più ricco di tutta la Cina. Scalzato pure quel vecio di Li Ka Shing (Hutchinson Whampoa) e Wang Jianlin di Wanda



Tu non vuoi farci arrivare vivi a Lunedi.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Aprile 2016)

*REUTERS: Secondo due fonti, un consorzio cinese ha proposto a Berlusconi di rilevare il Milan, valutandolo 700 milioni (debiti compresi). Comprerebbero il 70% ora e il restante tra un anno e mezzo. E sempre secondo queste fonti, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso. In realtà lui non vorrebbe cedere la maggioranza, ma ora come ora è imprevedibile e può succedere di tutto.
Una delle due fonti inoltre aggiunge che è stato proprio Berlusconi a parlare dell'offerta dei cinesi, durante una cena con il suo entourage.
Per quanto riguarda Bee, ci fu l'accordo ma Berlusconi cambiò idea all'ultimo istante, chiedendo di riformulare l'accordo. Che poi non andò più in porto.*


----------



## kolao95 (29 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *REUTERS: Secondo due fonti, un consorzio cinese ha proposto a Berlusconi di rilevare il Milan, valutandolo 700 milioni (debiti compresi). Comprerebbero il 70% ora e il restante tra un anno e mezzo. E sempre secondo queste fonti, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso. In realtà lui non vorrebbe cedere la maggioranza, ma ora come ora è imprevedibile e può succedere di tutto.
> Una delle due fonti inoltre aggiunge che è stato proprio Berlusconi a parlare dell'offerta dei cinesi, durante una cena con il suo entourage.
> Per quanto riguarda Bee, ci fu l'accordo ma Berlusconi cambiò idea all'ultimo istante, chiedendo di riformulare l'accordo. Che poi non andò più in porto.*



Boh, io non ci posso credere che un affare da oltre mezzo miliardo, e più il generale il destino del Milan, dipenda da come si sveglia questo lunedì mattina. Stanno romanzando tutto secondo me, e come dice Campopiano, è già fatta.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *REUTERS: Secondo due fonti, un consorzio cinese ha proposto a Berlusconi di rilevare il Milan, valutandolo 700 milioni (debiti compresi). Comprerebbero il 70% ora e il restante tra un anno e mezzo. E sempre secondo queste fonti, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso. In realtà lui non vorrebbe cedere la maggioranza, ma ora come ora è imprevedibile e può succedere di tutto.
> Una delle due fonti inoltre aggiunge che è stato proprio Berlusconi a parlare dell'offerta dei cinesi, durante una cena con il suo entourage.
> Per quanto riguarda Bee, ci fu l'accordo ma Berlusconi cambiò idea all'ultimo istante, chiedendo di riformulare l'accordo. Che poi non andò più in porto.*


Ha stancato!!!!! Non ce la faccio più!!!!!!! Vedrete che alla fine farà scappare pure questi cinesi.... avanti con l'italmilan dei cessi e dei brocchi(come l'allenatore) .. Avanti ancora con sto scempio inaudito


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Boh, io non ci posso credere che un affare da oltre mezzo miliardo, e più il generale il destino del Milan, dipenda da come si sveglia questo lunedì mattina. Stanno romanzando tutto secondo me, e come dice Campopiano, è già fatta.



Tanto la Curva il prossimo sarà in prima linea allo stadio


----------



## TheZio (29 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *REUTERS: Secondo due fonti, un consorzio cinese ha proposto a Berlusconi di rilevare il Milan, valutandolo 700 milioni (debiti compresi). Comprerebbero il 70% ora e il restante tra un anno e mezzo. E sempre secondo queste fonti, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso. In realtà lui non vorrebbe cedere la maggioranza, ma ora come ora è imprevedibile e può succedere di tutto.
> Una delle due fonti inoltre aggiunge che è stato proprio Berlusconi a parlare dell'offerta dei cinesi, durante una cena con il suo entourage.
> Per quanto riguarda Bee, ci fu l'accordo ma Berlusconi cambiò idea all'ultimo istante, chiedendo di riformulare l'accordo. Che poi non andò più in porto.*



Cioè praticamente riportano quanto detto in questi due giorni un pò da tutti.. Quello che Campopiano per primo disse..
Comunque noi voliamo bassissimo, gli alti cieli glieli lasciamo al condor.. Attendendo con ansia che precipiti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *REUTERS: Secondo due fonti, un consorzio cinese ha proposto a Berlusconi di rilevare il Milan, valutandolo 700 milioni (debiti compresi). Comprerebbero il 70% ora e il restante tra un anno e mezzo. E sempre secondo queste fonti, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso. In realtà lui non vorrebbe cedere la maggioranza, ma ora come ora è imprevedibile e può succedere di tutto.
> Una delle due fonti inoltre aggiunge che è stato proprio Berlusconi a parlare dell'offerta dei cinesi, durante una cena con il suo entourage.
> Per quanto riguarda Bee, ci fu l'accordo ma Berlusconi cambiò idea all'ultimo istante, chiedendo di riformulare l'accordo. Che poi non andò più in porto.*





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Boh, io non ci posso credere che un affare da oltre mezzo miliardo, e più il generale il destino del Milan, dipenda da come si sveglia questo lunedì mattina. Stanno romanzando tutto secondo me, e come dice Campopiano, è già fatta.



This.


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *REUTERS: Secondo due fonti, un consorzio cinese ha proposto a Berlusconi di rilevare il Milan, valutandolo 700 milioni (debiti compresi). Comprerebbero il 70% ora e il restante tra un anno e mezzo. E sempre secondo queste fonti, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso. In realtà lui non vorrebbe cedere la maggioranza, ma ora come ora è imprevedibile e può succedere di tutto.
> Una delle due fonti inoltre aggiunge che è stato proprio Berlusconi a parlare dell'offerta dei cinesi, durante una cena con il suo entourage.
> Per quanto riguarda Bee, ci fu l'accordo ma Berlusconi cambiò idea all'ultimo istante, chiedendo di riformulare l'accordo. Che poi non andò più in porto.*



Ma figuriamoci, queste giravolte le poteva fare col fantoccio Bee non di certo con questi. Se hanno fatto un accordo lo deve rispettare sto giro.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Aprile 2016)

Campopiano ha twittato..


----------



## Gekyn (29 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *REUTERS: Secondo due fonti, un consorzio cinese ha proposto a Berlusconi di rilevare il Milan, valutandolo 700 milioni (debiti compresi). Comprerebbero il 70% ora e il restante tra un anno e mezzo. E sempre secondo queste fonti, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso. In realtà lui non vorrebbe cedere la maggioranza, ma ora come ora è imprevedibile e può succedere di tutto.
> Una delle due fonti inoltre aggiunge che è stato proprio Berlusconi a parlare dell'offerta dei cinesi, durante una cena con il suo entourage.
> Per quanto riguarda Bee, ci fu l'accordo ma Berlusconi cambiò idea all'ultimo istante, chiedendo di riformulare l'accordo. Che poi non andò più in porto.*



Io non ci posso credere che si possa concedere una due diligence, far scomodare gente come Sal Galatioto, e prendere per i fondelli fio di menager, per non parlare del governo Cinese e poi all'ultimo dire scusate non vendo perché ho giurato sulla tomba di mia Madre.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Aprile 2016)

*Tweet di Campopiano: Le borse sono chiuse, nessuna smentita, nè dal Milan, nè Fininvest, nè soprattutto dall'Evergrande. Conferme da Sole24Ore.*


----------



## koti (29 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Boh, io non ci posso credere che un affare da oltre mezzo miliardo, e più il generale il destino del Milan, dipenda da come si sveglia questo lunedì mattina*. Stanno romanzando tutto secondo me, e come dice Campopiano, è già fatta.


Con Bee è successo proprio questo


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *REUTERS: Secondo due fonti, un consorzio cinese ha proposto a Berlusconi di rilevare il Milan, valutandolo 700 milioni (debiti compresi). Comprerebbero il 70% ora e il restante tra un anno e mezzo. E sempre secondo queste fonti, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso. In realtà lui non vorrebbe cedere la maggioranza, ma ora come ora è imprevedibile e può succedere di tutto.
> Una delle due fonti inoltre aggiunge che è stato proprio Berlusconi a parlare dell'offerta dei cinesi, durante una cena con il suo entourage.
> Per quanto riguarda Bee, ci fu l'accordo ma Berlusconi cambiò idea all'ultimo istante, chiedendo di riformulare l'accordo. Che poi non andò più in porto.*



Questi sono affidabili. Comunque occhio perché Campopiano ha più volte specificato che non è fatta, serve il si di SIlvio. In ogni caso da stasera teniamo d'occhio eventuali comunicati o altro. Le borse sono chiuse.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Con Bee è successo proprio questo



Ma i cinesi non sono Bee. Non accettano preliminari senza penali salatissime e soprattutto si aspettano una risposta a breve.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questi sono affidabili. Comunque occhio perché Campopiano ha più volte specificato che non è fatta, serve il si di SIlvio. In ogni caso da stasera teniamo d'occhio eventuali comunicati o altro. Le borse sono chiuse.



Secondo Campopiano il SI di Silvio è già arrivato. Lo ha detto l'altro ieri.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Con Bee è successo proprio questo



Però bisogna anche dire che con Bee non era sceso in campo un advisor di fama internazionale, un gruppo che racchiude alcuni degli uomini piu ricchi e potenti del mondo, e soprattutto il governo della prossima superpotenza globale da 2 miliardi di abitanti...
Silvio poteva pisciare in testa a Bee, a questi ne dubito fortemente.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Con Bee è successo proprio questo



No, aspetta. Non hai capito quello che volevo dire: con Bee (ammesso che questo personaggio non fosse un manichino) lui ci ha ripensato da un momento all'altro, anche perché se non ricordo male la firma sul preliminare non fu ancora apposta e quindi non doveva pagare alcuna penale, ma non è che doveva decidere la mattina del giorno della firma del preliminare, cosa che invece secondo molti potrebbe fare ora: cioè, secondo vari giornalisti, c'è la possibilità che questo lunedì si alzi con la luna storta e mandi a monte un affare del genere. Impossibile, dai..


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma i cinesi non sono Bee. Non accettano preliminari senza penali salatissime e soprattutto si aspettano una risposta a breve.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondo Campopiano il SI di Silvio è già arrivato. Lo ha detto l'altro ieri.



si ma dopo ha corretto il tiro. Comunque Ravezzani annuncia importanti novità sulla cessione stasera su topcalcio24.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Con Bee è successo proprio questo



Bee era uno speculatore, Fininvest non gli ha dato la maggioranza perché non si fidava della speculazione, rimanendo in maggioranza poteva controllare il suo operato!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma dopo ha corretto il tiro. Comunque Ravezzani annuncia importanti novità sulla cessione stasera su topcalcio24.



Si è lasciato una porticina aperta su un possibile ripensamento finale, ma continua a sostenere che abbia dato via libera. Tant'è che parla di preliminare nella giornata lunedì. Vediamo intanto che dice Ravezzani, anche se la fonte è quella che è...


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Con Bee è successo proprio questo



Con Bee questo è successo nella prima parte della trattativa, ovvero ad Aprile (mi sembra), quando Silvio passò da vendere il 51% al 49, che Mr Bee suo malgrado accettò comunque.
Dopodiché l'affare è saltato(a fine settembre) perché il Thailandese non ha trovato i soldi.
Tutto qui.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si è lasciato una porticina aperta su un possibile ripensamento finale, ma continua a sostenere che abbia dato via libera. Tant'è che parla di preliminare nella giornata lunedì. Vediamo intanto che dice Ravezzani, anche se la fonte è quella che è...



Si si, diciamo che anche lui sapendo come ragiona Berlusconi sa benissimo che può succedere di tutto. Ormai è evidente, tutti sono d'accordo manca solo il si definitivo di Silvio. Questo week end potrebbe essere il più importante della storia del Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

Mi auguro che Ravezzani stia sparando cavolate, altrimenti è finita.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

*Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ah chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



Niente, non ci libereremo mai di questo folle. Rimango della mia opinione, ci porterà da dove ci ha preso.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

edit. già scritto da Re dell'Est.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



Cavolate, a queste condizioni i cinesi lo salutano oggi stesso.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



Siamo nelle mani di un PAZZO.


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2016)

il re dell'est ha scritto:


> *ravezzani (top calcio 24): Notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il milan da fininvest. Quindi scorporare il milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500m per il 70% del milan ma silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



omg


----------



## kolao95 (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



Sé vabbé ciao core.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



Vediamo. Un'altro paio di giorni e si capirà tutto


----------



## koti (29 Aprile 2016)

Ok è finita


----------



## diavolo (29 Aprile 2016)

Contestarlo fino alla morte


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



Se Campopiano si dovesse rivelare un bluff e quindi lunedì niente firma, allora addio Milan...


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



Aiuto.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



La nostra unica speranza erano i figli.. se questi si prendere il Milan da Finivest, mamma mia, italcessi a gogo. Aiuto.


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



Io rimango dalla parte di Campopiano.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*


ma veramente qualcuno da credito a questo personaggio???


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Contestarlo fino alla morte



Io vado a menarlo personalmente. Mi sono rotto.


----------



## Franz64 (29 Aprile 2016)

Rassegnato ad almeno altri 3-4 anni di cessi, Galliani, ItalMilan, Brocchi, ecc


----------



## kolao95 (29 Aprile 2016)

Comunque in questi mesi ho letto diverse sparate di Ravezzani sul Milan e non ne ha beccata una, per cui sto abbastanza tranquillo. Campopiano is the way.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma veramente qualcuno da credito a questo personaggio???



Dice che è sicuro, notizie di primissima mano. Occhio che il nano è capace di tutto.


----------



## neversayconte (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi.* Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?).* La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.



A questo nessuno aveva pensato eh. Che dire? diabolico, diabolico.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi, calmi susu.

Avete visto chi è la fonte? Ravezzani.

Dai su...

Che poi, che senso avrebbe questa fantomatica operazione e questi rinvii? Non puo giocare come con bee, questi fanno saltare il banco, se ne vanno e lui resta s*******to a vita.

Sono una marea di castronerie, non andiamo dietro a tutto quello che sentiamo che ci viene solo il sangue amaro.

Le fonti accreditate sono sempre le solite, in ordine:
-Diretti interessati
-Bloomberg
-Campopiano


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Dice che è sicuro, notizie di primissima mano. Occhio che il nano è capace di tutto.



si si sicurissimo... "la firma DOVREBBE essere martedì"...."cordata cinese esiste ma non so chi sia"...."Silvio che chiede 2 mesi di tempo"...dai ragazzi su...questo vuole fare scoop ogni volta e non ne azzecca mezza manco per sbaglio


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> si si sicurissimo... "la firma DOVREBBE essere martedì"...."cordata cinese esiste ma non so chi sia"...."Silvio che chiede 2 mesi di tempo"...dai ragazzi su...questo vuole fare scoop ogni volta e non ne azzecca mezza manco per sbaglio



Se lunedì non ci saranno firme puoi cominciare a fartela addosso.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



Facendo una piccola ricerca sul forum si possono trovare varie ********* by Ravezzani.

http://www.milanworld.net/fabio-ravezzani-accordo-tra-milan-e-conte-vt34721.html?highlight=ravezzani
http://www.milanworld.net/ravezzani...to-prandelli-vt33406.html?highlight=ravezzani
http://www.milanworld.net/ravezzani...ietro-di-bee-vt29543.html?highlight=ravezzani (prima degli acquisti di Bacca e Bertolacci per i quali vennero spesi 50 milioni di euro)
http://www.milanworld.net/ravezzani...cialita-dopo-vt27947.html?highlight=ravezzani
http://www.milanworld.net/fabio-rav...lto-donadoni-vt17409.html?highlight=ravezzani

Dai, su..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se lunedì non ci saranno firme puoi cominciare a fartela addosso.



L'unico da seguire è Campopiano...stop...prima di lui NESSUNO neanche accennava ad una vendita...ergo è l'unico che sa le cose...se poi vogliamo dar credito a Ravezzani (ripeto...RAVEZZANI) rispetto a Milano e Finanza e Bloomberg allora alzo le mani...


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> L'unico da seguire è Campopiano...stop...prima di lui NESSUNO neanche accennava ad una vendita...ergo è l'unico che sa le cose...se poi vogliamo dar credito a Ravezzani (ripeto...RAVEZZANI) rispetto a Milano e Finanza e Bloomberg allora alzo le mani...



Guarda che sono stato uno dei primi a dire di dar credito a Campopiano eh. Però nessuno sa come andranno le cose, mettitelo in testa questo, altrimenti potresti rimanerci malissimo. Ripeto, siamo fortunati (forse) che manca pochissimo ormai, lunedì sera sapremo.


----------



## DannySa (29 Aprile 2016)

Io aspetto lunedì, se ci saranno passi avanti allora rimarrò molto fiducioso, se non succederà nulla allora comincerò a preoccuparmi sul serio.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Guarda che sono stato uno dei primi a dire di dar credito a Campopiano eh. Però nessuno sa come andranno le cose, mettitelo in testa questo, altrimenti potresti rimanerci malissimo. Ripeto, siamo fortunati (forse) che manca pochissimo ormai, lunedì sera sapremo.



probabilmente non hai capito cosa voglio dire....io ho solo detto che l'unico da seguire è Campopiano...xkè ha dato la notizia per primo e ha dato date precise...quindi se Lunedì non si firma significa che tutta sta trattativa era una farsa....xkè ha detto chiaramente che il si di Berlusconi è già arrivato...ma dare credito a Ravezzani e scemate varie non ha senso...


----------



## Victorss (29 Aprile 2016)

Io continuo a non credere a nulla, secondo me alla fine non venderà. Attendo le firme che mi convincano del contrario.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



E' un'ipotesi agghiacciante. Da pazzi.

Spero sia solo una sparata.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



Ravezzani non ci ha mai azzeccato. Ma conoscendo noi, che non ci va mai bene una, sarà lo scenario..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (29 Aprile 2016)

Se non vende quest'anno o al massimo il prossimo sarà troppo tardi e crollerà tutto il baraccone.

Curioso di vedere dove arriva la sua folle megalomania.
Ma si, lui lo fa perché ama il Milan (Ahahahahah).


----------



## __king george__ (29 Aprile 2016)

questa è pura genialità malvagia.....a quel punto taglia fuori i figli fininvest e rotture varie e fa come vuole lui.....questo è folle sul serio....


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



Ravezzani su Bee c'aveva visto giusto fin dall'inizio, l'aveva sempre ritenuto un bluff e così è stato. Credo sia attendibile...


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2016)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Ravezzani su Bee c'aveva visto giusto fin dall'inizio, l'aveva sempre ritenuto un bluff e così è stato. Credo sia attendibile...



Più di chi finora ha anticipato tutto e tutti, fornendo nomi, date e dettagli?


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' un'ipotesi agghiacciante. Da pazzi.
> 
> Spero sia solo una sparata.



Hai usato il termine giusto, agghiacciante.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Ravezzani su Bee c'aveva visto giusto fin dall'inizio, l'aveva sempre ritenuto un bluff e così è stato. Credo sia attendibile...



Vero, mi ricordo che diceva fin da subito che con Bee non si sarebbe andati molto lontano. 
Comunque è giusto puntualizzare che Ravezzani non ha detto che andrà così per forza, ma che a Berlusconi è balenata questa idea, secondo le sue fonti. Quindi o cinesi o Silvio compra il Milan per scorporarlo da Fininvest e poter investire quindi quanto vuole.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2016)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Ravezzani su Bee c'aveva visto giusto fin dall'inizio, l'aveva sempre ritenuto un bluff e così è stato. Credo sia attendibile...



Vero.
Non è che se uno dice che Berlusconi venderà il Milan, allora è attendibile, mentre se è pessimista vuol dire che è un buffone che non sa niente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



La questione è molto semplice. Il vecchio non sta trattando con Bee, e se firma l'esclusiva (per Campopiano è un preliminare), qualora poi cambiasse idea pagherebbe penali salatissime. Inoltre, visto che sarebbe il secondo colpo di testa in due anni, in Cina sarà marchiato a vita. Quindi si priverebbe della possibilità di vendere il Milan, minoranza inclusa, nel mercato per noi (e per lui) migliore di tutti.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La questione è molto semplice. Il vecchio non sta trattando con Bee, e se firma l'esclusiva (per Campopiano è un preliminare), qualora poi cambiasse idea pagherebbe penali salatissime. Inoltre, visto che sarebbe il secondo colpo di testa in due anni, in Cina sarà marchiato a vita. *Quindi si priverebbe della possibilità di vendere il Milan, minoranza inclusa, nel mercato per noi (e per lui) migliore di tutti.*



Il problema è che a lui questo non frega niente.


----------



## koti (29 Aprile 2016)

Non so voi, ma se saltasse tutto sarebbe peggio di Istanbul 2005, non lo reggerei proprio. Preghiamo ragazzi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il problema è che a lui questo non frega niente.



Non gli interessa neanche vendere la minoranza? Dai, è fuori di ogni logica questo discorso. Tanto vale allora che non ci metteva proprio in vendita.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

*Peppe Di Stefano: Tutti al Milan si giocano tutto, dalla Società ai dirigenti, allenatore, giocatori. Sarà un mese decisivo in tutti gli ambiti. Questa trattativa con i cinesi fa paura, in quanto completamente antimediatica e reale. In ogni caso vedo poche possibilità in un Milan al 70% dei cinesi e 30% di Berlusconi, lo vedo poco presidente onorario perchè ha sempre dominato il Milan".*


----------



## kolao95 (29 Aprile 2016)

In questi due giorni leggeremo tante di quelle cavolate.. Ibernatemi fino a lunedì.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non gli interessa neanche vendere la minoranza? Dai, è fuori di ogni logica questo discorso. Tanto vale allora che non ci metteva proprio in vendita.



Lo so, non ha nessun senso, se come dice vuol veramente bene al Milan. Il problema è che parliamo di una persona di 80 anni, che anche negli altri settori di suo interesse sta dimostrando tutta la sua follia attuale. Siamo nelle mani di un pazzo.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Tutti al Milan si giocano tutto, dalla Società ai dirigenti, allenatore, giocatori. Sarà un mese decisivo in tutti gli ambiti. Questa trattativa con i cinesi fa paura, in quanto completamente antimediatica e reale. In ogni caso vedo poche possibilità in un Milan al 70% dei cinesi e 30% di Berlusconi, lo vedo poco presidente onorario perchè ha sempre dominato il Milan".*



Quanto ci pregano che non venda, sti maledetti...


----------



## __king george__ (29 Aprile 2016)

in effetti bisogna considerare che se berlusca era stra-convinto di non voler cedere il milan nemmeno sarebbe partita tutta sta trattativa...voglio dire anche se sono i figli che spingono se lui diceva con chiarezza "non voglio vendere!" non è che loro portavano avanti la trattativa per conto loro....quindi un dato è certo: la volontà di silvio di cedere la maggioranza c'è o comunque c'è stata...ora bisogna vedere se durerà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?).*



Sto male, mi ricorda una vecchia battuta scritta da qualcuno che ipotizzava Galliani acquirente del Milan e nuovo proprietario. Questo scenario non è poi tanto distante da quella battuta.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Aprile 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in effetti bisogna considerare che se berlusca era stra-convinto di non voler cedere il milan nemmeno sarebbe partita tutta sta trattativa...voglio dire anche se sono i figli che spingono se lui diceva con chiarezza "non voglio vendere!" non è che loro portavano avanti la trattativa per conto loro....quindi un dato è certo: la volontà di silvio di cedere la maggioranza c'è o comunque c'è stata...ora bisogna vedere se durerà


concordo...ma poi stiamo parlando di gente come Galatioto come advisor e di gruppi guidati dal Governo Cinese come compratori...se non si vende è inutile continuare ad iscriversi al campionato...nessun sano di mente seguirebbe ancora sto schifo


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *REUTERS: Secondo due fonti, un consorzio cinese ha proposto a Berlusconi di rilevare il Milan, valutandolo 700 milioni (debiti compresi). Comprerebbero il 70% ora e il restante tra un anno e mezzo. E sempre secondo queste fonti, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso. In realtà lui non vorrebbe cedere la maggioranza, ma ora come ora è imprevedibile e può succedere di tutto.
> Una delle due fonti inoltre aggiunge che è stato proprio Berlusconi a parlare dell'offerta dei cinesi, durante una cena con il suo entourage.
> Per quanto riguarda Bee, ci fu l'accordo ma Berlusconi cambiò idea all'ultimo istante, chiedendo di riformulare l'accordo. Che poi non andò più in porto.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Tutti al Milan si giocano tutto, dalla Società ai dirigenti, allenatore, giocatori. Sarà un mese decisivo in tutti gli ambiti. Questa trattativa con i cinesi fa paura, in quanto completamente antimediatica e reale. In ogni caso vedo poche possibilità in un Milan al 70% dei cinesi e 30% di Berlusconi, lo vedo poco presidente onorario perchè ha sempre dominato il Milan".*




.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

*Campopiano 5 ore fa in risposta ad un tifoso su Twitter: "No no, la firma potrebbe arrivare anche senza alcun comunicato. Poi sceglieranno loro il momento in cui farlo."*


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano 5 ore fa in risposta ad un tifoso su Twitter: "No no, la firma potrebbe arrivare anche senza alcun comunicato. Poi sceglieranno loro il momento in cui farlo."*



Tranquilli, il nostro sitema di comunicazione è all'avanguardia e soprattutto onesto e trasparente. Se c'è una cosa che hanno a cuore sono i tifosi.


----------



## zico (29 Aprile 2016)

Vedrete che alla fine dirà' che si tiene il Milan per una questione di cuore , mettetevi l'animo in pace e lo dico da milanista di lunga data , Berlusconi non mollerà il Milan , purtroppo per noi.


----------



## beleno (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



Questa cosa non ha senso. I figli sarebbero comunque d'accordo se il padre buttasse 100 milioni l'anno per il Milan, sebbene fuori da Fininvest?


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Tutti al Milan si giocano tutto, dalla Società ai dirigenti, allenatore, giocatori. Sarà un mese decisivo in tutti gli ambiti. Questa trattativa con i cinesi fa paura, in quanto completamente antimediatica e reale. In ogni caso vedo poche possibilità in un Milan al 70% dei cinesi e 30% di Berlusconi, lo vedo poco presidente onorario perchè ha sempre dominato il Milan".*



Come gufano su Sky..maledetti..
Comunque ragazzi state tranquilli..a questo punto non si torna indietro..se è stata intavolata la trattativa è perché Berlusconi aveva intenzione di cederla la maggioranza


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Come gufano su Sky..maledetti..
> Comunque ragazzi state tranquilli..a questo punto non si torna indietro..se è stata intavolata la trattativa è perché Berlusconi aveva intenzione di cederla la maggioranza



Un anno di trattativa segreta e lui diventa indeciso proprio quando la trattativa diventa di dominio pubblico.

Click baiting, share, giornali...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Questa cosa non ha senso. I figli sarebbero comunque d'accordo se il padre buttasse 100 milioni l'anno per il Milan, sebbene fuori da Fininvest?



Finalmente una domanda sensata che pone un dubbio più che legittimo ad una balla spaziale (che non a caso proviene da un anti milanista). Pensare che Berlusconi scorpori il Milan e ci "giochi" buttando 100M e passa ogni anno di patrimonio personale è pura follia che i figli e in primis Marina (a capo Fininvest) non permetterebbero mai. Anche perché i soldi che butterà il padre un domani verranno sottratti dall'asse ereditario che dovrà andare a lei e ai suoi fratelli. E se voi aveste il controllo di un impero, ne buttereste mai una fetta per accontentare gli ultimi voleri di un padre rimbambito? 

Non scherziamo, per favore. Qui parliamo di capitali immensi che per fortuna sono sottratti al controllo del vecchio che ormai ha influenze unicamente morali e affettive sui figli, che quindi lo possono accontentare fino ad un certo punto. E qui andiamo decisamente oltre.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Finalmente una domanda sensata che pone un dubbio più che legittimo ad una balla spaziale (che non a caso proviene da un anti milanista). Pensare che Berlusconi scorpori il Milan e ci "giochi" buttando 100M e passa ogni anno di patrimonio personale è pura follia che i figli e in primis Marina (a capo Fininvest) non permetterebbero mai. Anche perché i soldi che butterà il padre un domani verranno sottratti dall'asse ereditario che dovrà andare a lei e ai suoi fratelli. E se voi aveste il controllo di un impero, ne buttereste mai una fetta per accontentare gli ultimi voleri di un padre rimbambito?
> 
> Non scherziamo, per favore. Qui parliamo di capitali immensi che per fortuna sono sottratti al controllo del vecchio che ormai ha influenze unicamente morali e affettive sui figli, che quindi lo possono accontentare fino ad un certo punto. E qui andiamo decisamente oltre.



Chi l'ha detto che deve buttare 100M ogni anno?
Per l'anno prossimo potrebbe benissimo tirare a campare vendendo Bacca,Donnarumma e e Romagnoli. Poi per la stagione successiva valorizzi Josè Mauri e Locatelli così puoi vendere pure loro.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Chi l'ha detto che deve buttare 100M ogni anno?
> Per l'anno prossimo potrebbe benissimo tirare a campare vendendo Bacca,Donnarumma e e Romagnoli. Poi per la stagione successiva valorizzi Josè Mauri e Locatelli così puoi vendere pure loro.



E che giocattolino sarebbe ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Chi l'ha detto che deve buttare 100M ogni anno?
> Per l'anno prossimo potrebbe benissimo tirare a campare vendendo Bacca,Donnarumma e e Romagnoli. Poi per la stagione successiva valorizzi Josè Mauri e Locatelli così puoi vendere pure loro.



Sono comunque soluzioni tampone, i costi rimarrebbero sempre elevatissimi, così come le perdite. O pensi seriamente che Berlusconi possa risparmiare all'infinito vendendo ogni anno il meno peggio della rosa? Non esageriamo con la fantasia.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano 5 ore fa in risposta ad un tifoso su Twitter: "No no, la firma potrebbe arrivare anche senza alcun comunicato. Poi sceglieranno loro il momento in cui farlo."*



Pensandoci bene sta cosa dello scomporre ha poco senso. I buchi di Bilancio dovrai comunque ripianarli. Ergo che a ripianare si Finivest oppure Berlusconi con i suoi soldi cambia davvero poco


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pensandoci bene sta cosa dello scomporre ha poco senso. I buchi di Bilancio dovrai comunque ripianarli. Ergo che a ripianare si Finivest oppure Berlusconi con i suoi soldi cambia davvero poco



Come dicevo sono comunque soldi che uscirebbero dalle tasche dei figli. Che stanno vendendo il Milan proprio per questo motivo. 

Io direi che a tutto c'è un limite, anche ai deliri di un "povero" vecchio.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come dicevo sono comunque soldi che uscirebbero dalle tasche dei figli. Che stanno vendendo il Milan proprio per questo motivo.
> 
> Io direi che a tutto c'è un limite, anche ai deliri di un "povero" vecchio.



C'è da dire un'altra cosa. Se passa a Berlusconi i buchi aumentano ed aumentano.. poi quando muore il Milan avrà talmente tanti debiti che i figli saranno costretti a dichiarare il fallimento ed andare in tribunale. Poi arriva il Cinese che compra ad 1 euro.

Se vendono adesso intascano quasi 1 mln di euro. 

A mente lucida, questa cosa dello scomporre non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. Non cambia nulla anzi a lungo termine ci perdono i figli.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Tutti al Milan si giocano tutto, dalla Società ai dirigenti, allenatore, giocatori. Sarà un mese decisivo in tutti gli ambiti. Questa trattativa con i cinesi fa paura, in quanto completamente antimediatica e reale. In ogni caso vedo poche possibilità in un Milan al 70% dei cinesi e 30% di Berlusconi, lo vedo poco presidente onorario perchè ha sempre dominato il Milan".*



.


----------



## danjr (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



Guardate che anche nel secondo caso sarebbe meglio che adesso, capacissimo di buttarci dentro una marea di soldi (poi ci sarebbe sempre Galliami a sprecarli). Berlusconi ha comprato ville personali che costano più di Messi e Ronaldo assieme, se diventa il suo giocattolo non sarà necessariamente un male, dipende a chi si affiderebbe.


----------



## Gekyn (29 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pensandoci bene sta cosa dello scomporre ha poco senso. I buchi di Bilancio dovrai comunque ripianarli. Ergo che a ripianare si Finivest oppure Berlusconi con i suoi soldi cambia davvero poco



Oltretutto ora fininvest ripiana, e diminuisce l utile tassabile, al contrario scorporandolo il Milan sarebbe solo un peso che nessun benefit sulle tasse! Cioè un disastro


----------



## __king george__ (29 Aprile 2016)

i soldi a cui attingerebbe sono dal suo gruzzolo personale quindi puo farci cio che vuole....anche a me sembra inverosimile ma non c'è limite alla fantisia di berlsconi lo sappiamo...
speriamo che non sia un invenzione del giornalista e poi silvio la legga e ne prenda spunto davvero...


----------



## DannySa (29 Aprile 2016)

'Sta cosa che Silvio vorrebbe prendersi il Milan come giocattolino personale è pazzesca, è come se volesse ammazzarsi uccidendoci con lui, a mò di kamikaze, per perseguire qualcosa che non ha senso, tempo, motivo di esistere.


----------



## LukeLike (29 Aprile 2016)

E da lunedì passiamo a martedì. Basta. Basta. Basta.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sono comunque soluzioni tampone, i costi rimarrebbero sempre elevatissimi, così come le perdite. O pensi seriamente che Berlusconi possa risparmiare all'infinito vendendo ogni anno il meno peggio della rosa? Non esageriamo con la fantasia.



Anche la prospettiva di vendere Ibrahimovic per sostituirlo con Pazzini, o di finanziare l'acquisto di Tevez da parte della Juve comprando Matri sembrava frutto della fantasia dei tifosi.

Al Milan se una cosa può andar male, lo farà.

Conoscendo il soggetto, probabilmente preferirebbe un Milan in versione Palermo, che vivacchia e ogni tanto va in Serie B, in cui lui è però il padrone assoluto stile Zamparini, ad un Milan in mano ai cinesi, in cui lui non conta niente.


Detto questo, a me l'idea di Berlusconi che rileva il Milan acquistandolo praticamente da se stesso convince poco. Però parliamo di una famiglia strana, dove il padre deve chiedere permesso alla figlia maggiore per acquistare un giocatore di 20 milioni, ma può fare di testa sua quando si tratta di rifiutare un'offerta da 700 milioni.


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi,vi state facendo prendere un pò troppo dai vari Ravezzani,Bellinazzo,e compagnia bella.Troppo sangue amaro,dovete stare tranquilli,ascoltate solo Campopiano e media esteri altrimenti non ne uscite più.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano 5 ore fa in risposta ad un tifoso su Twitter: "No no, la firma potrebbe arrivare anche senza alcun comunicato. Poi sceglieranno loro il momento in cui farlo."*


Quello che non volevo sentire. Ed ecco che Campopiano perde quel minimo di credibilità che avevo per lui....da lunedi al giorno delle firme a.....qualsiasi giorno può essere buono.

Alciato 2


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,vi state facendo prendere un pò troppo dai vari Ravezzani,Bellinazzo,e compagnia bella.Troppo sangue amaro,dovete stare tranquilli,ascoltate solo Campopiano e media esteri altrimenti non ne uscite più.



Non voglio appestare il topic ripetendo sempre lo stesso concetto, dico solo che la frase "la firma potrebbe arrivare senza nessun comunicato" mi sembra una exit strategy elegante.

Per quanto mi riguarda, se lunedì non esce fuori nessuna notizia dagli ambienti Fininvest, vuol dire che non accadrà nulla.


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non voglio appestare il topic ripetendo sempre lo stesso concetto, dico solo che la frase "la firma potrebbe arrivare senza nessun comunicato" mi sembra una exit strategy elegante.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda, se lunedì non esce fuori nessuna notizia dagli ambienti Fininvest, vuol dire che non accadrà nulla.



Per carità,anche a me ha fatto storcere un pò il naso questa frase,però fino ad ora ha azzecato tutto,ed hanno azzecato anche che i Cinesi del Suning si prendevano l'Inter quindi direi che la fiducia se la merita.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> REUTERS: Secondo due fonti, un consorzio cinese ha proposto a Berlusconi di rilevare il Milan, valutandolo 700 milioni (debiti compresi). Comprerebbero il 70% ora e il restante tra un anno e mezzo. E sempre secondo queste fonti, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso. In realtà lui non vorrebbe cedere la maggioranza, ma ora come ora è imprevedibile e può succedere di tutto.
> Una delle due fonti inoltre aggiunge che è stato proprio Berlusconi a parlare dell'offerta dei cinesi, durante una cena con il suo entourage.
> Per quanto riguarda Bee, ci fu l'accordo ma Berlusconi cambiò idea all'ultimo istante, chiedendo di riformulare l'accordo. Che poi non andò più in porto.






Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.






corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Peppe Di Stefano: Tutti al Milan si giocano tutto, dalla Società ai dirigenti, allenatore, giocatori. Sarà un mese decisivo in tutti gli ambiti. Questa trattativa con i cinesi fa paura, in quanto completamente antimediatica e reale. In ogni caso vedo poche possibilità in un Milan al 70% dei cinesi e 30% di Berlusconi, lo vedo poco presidente onorario perchè ha sempre dominato il Milan".






Quotate.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Per carità,anche a me ha fatto storcere un pò il naso questa frase,però fino ad ora ha azzecato tutto,ed hanno azzecato anche che i Cinesi del Suning si prendevano l'Inter quindi direi che la fiducia se la merita.


 Resta il fatto che secondo il daily mirror l'evergrande è pronto a spendere 50milioni per willian per portarlo in Cina.. Se fossimo veramente vicini alla chiusura io penso che preferiscano portarlo al Milan.. Poi boh.. Io penso che Berlusconi li stia facendo spazientire..


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che secondo il daily mirror l'evergrande è pronto a spendere 50milioni per willian per portarlo in Cina.. Se fossimo veramente vicini alla chiusura io penso che preferiscano portarlo al Milan.. Poi boh.. Io penso che Berlusconi li stia facendo spazientire..



Secondo me,ci stiamo fasciando la testa prima di essercela rotta.La trattativa può andare o meno a buon fine,ma c'e lo diranno solo Campopiano e media esteri,per il resto non credete a nessuno,ci evitiamo di farci il sangue amaro e di confonderci le idee.Ricordate che molti su questa notizia ci marciano e ci marceranno anche in futuro prendendo le fonti di Campopiano (se va bene) e romanzandole alla bene e meglio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Aprile 2016)

Io mi rifiuto di credere ad una tale castroneria.

Una notizia campata in aria per fare scalpore e basta.

Nemmeno berlusconi puo spingersi a tanto, su, cerchiamo di essere realisti.
Stiamo tranquilli e non facciamoci trascinare da questi personaggi inaffidabili.


----------



## Miracle1980 (30 Aprile 2016)

Berlusconi va costretto a firmare. Se fossi in Piersilvio firmarsi di nascosto per il padre. Non è possibile perdere questo treno....
...a patto che non si prendano 500 milioni dal patrimonio per ripianare tutti i debiti e reinvestire. Logicamente con un progetto tecnico ben preciso. Quindi questi soldi dovrebbero finire in buone mani. Galliani può anche restare ed andare a chiudere o negoziare contratti (decisi dalle ''buone mani''). Andrò anche controcorrente ma secondo me Galliani resta ancora il miglior ''negoziatore'' attualmente in Italia.

Comunque domenica ci vorrebbe uno striscione di ringraziamento a Silvio grosso quanto una curva. Un grazie di tutto immenso per fargli capire che stiamo aspettando solo la cessione, perdonandogli tranquillamente questi errori commessi negli ultimi anni. Alla fine ci sta che si perde smalto ed energia con l'avanzare dell'età.
Secondo me questa riconoscenza lo aiuterebbe a mollare.


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io mi rifiuto di credere ad una tale castroneria.
> 
> Una notizia campata in aria per fare scalpore e basta.
> 
> ...



Che poi,sta storiella dell'unico giocattolo rimastogli non é nemmeno vera,quante volte é venuto allo stadio negli ultimi anni? Quante volte é venuto a Milanello? Quasi mai,ed inoltre non sa nemmeno che giocatori abbiamo in rosa.Come dimenticare quando alla presentazione della squadra ha scambiato Bacca per Kondogbia.La verità é che nemmeno a Berlusconi importa più di tanto del Milan e non ha più nemmeno le risorse economiche per farlo.Grazie per tutti questi anni,sei il stato il Presidente più vincente della storia del Calcio adesso però é giunto il momento di uscire di scena,e quale miglior occasione che farlo vendendoci all'impero Cinese uscendone come l'Eroe che ha salvato il Milan dandolo agli unici che possono donargli altri anni di successi.Scommetto che il giorno stesso della Cessione si sprecherebbero i ringraziamenti da parte degli stessi tifosi che oggi ti insultano.Scrivilo sto lieto fine.


----------



## Serginho (30 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Che poi,sta storiella dell'unico giocattolo rimastogli non é nemmeno vera,quante volte é venuto allo stadio negli ultimi anni? Quante volte é venuto a Milanello? Quasi mai,ed inoltre non sa nemmeno che giocatori abbiamo in rosa.Come dimenticare quando alla presentazione della squadra ha scambiato Bacca per Kondogbia..



Verissimo, sono tutte baggianate. La realta' e' che gli serve ancora per i suoi scopi politici, ma da quando si e' liberato di premium tenersi il Milan ha avuto ancora meno senso ed ecco che e' partita questa cessione


----------



## __king george__ (30 Aprile 2016)

quindi sto preliminare non si sa piu se è lunedi o martedi?


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quindi sto preliminare non si sa piu se è lunedi o martedi?



Lunedi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



Notizia negativa -> credibile, funziona così?


----------



## The P (30 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi CALMA:

In questa storia dobbiamo distinguere le fonti per il nostro bene, ad esempio:

RAVEZZANI, FESTA, DI STEFANO, ECC ECC -----> *NO!*

No perché non hanno mai azzeccato nulla. No perché sul Milan ci sparano, ma non abbiamo alcuna dimostrazione che ci prendano. Quindi... 


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*



---> NO!

Campopiano -----> NI!

Campopiano = Alciato con Be.
Hanno un insider e Alciato prese quasi tutto, ma l'affare saltò (non ha sparato nulla, è saltato a causa delle manie di Silvio e basta. 
Quindi Campopiano ok fino ad oggi, ma è un giornalista e i giornalisti vendono copie per i giornali, raramente hanno scoop. Che sia la sua volta? Lo sapremo a fine gara. Intanto è il più autorevole.

quindi ---> Ni.



kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Tweet di Campopiano: Le borse sono chiuse, nessuna smentita, nè dal Milan, nè Fininvest, nè soprattutto dall'Evergrande. Conferme da Sole24Ore.*



REUTERS. Così come... Milano Finanza, Bloomberg, Ansa, AdnKronos...

Sono fonti autorevoli. Attendibili. Non sappiamo al 100% se dicono la verità, ma se si esprimono hanno sicuramente una soffiata. Al 90% attendibile.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *REUTERS: Secondo due fonti, un consorzio cinese ha proposto a Berlusconi di rilevare il Milan, valutandolo 700 milioni (debiti compresi). Comprerebbero il 70% ora e il restante tra un anno e mezzo. E sempre secondo queste fonti, Berlusconi non avrebbe ancora deciso. In realtà lui non vorrebbe cedere la maggioranza, ma ora come ora è imprevedibile e può succedere di tutto.
> Una delle due fonti inoltre aggiunge che è stato proprio Berlusconi a parlare dell'offerta dei cinesi, durante una cena con il suo entourage.
> Per quanto riguarda Bee, ci fu l'accordo ma Berlusconi cambiò idea all'ultimo istante, chiedendo di riformulare l'accordo. Che poi non andò più in porto.*


_
Infine riepiloghiamo:

Offerta dei cinesi ---> CERTA ---> Ne parlano in troppi
Evergrande + cordata ---> QUASI CERTA ---> Ne parlano in troppi 
Berlusconi indeciso ---> CERTA ---> Ne parlano in troppi

Tutto il resto ad oggi sono elucubrazioni_


----------



## sballotello (30 Aprile 2016)

Ravezzani è come ruiu, non ne becca mai una


----------



## Casnop (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani (Top Calcio 24): notizia di prima mano. Quadro preciso della situazione. Cordata cinese esiste, non so chi ne faccia parte, coinvolgimento di Lippi pure esiste. La novità è che la giornata della firma della trattativa esclusiva dovrebbe essere martedì. In questo giorno Fininvest si impegnerà a trattare esclusivamente solo con i cinesi. E non sarà vincolante. Ok qualcuno dirà c'era già stata con Bee. Ma stavolta interlocutore serio. E con Silvio che continua ad essere attraversato da molti dubbi. Una delle ipotesi al vaglio di Silvio è quella di acquistare lui stesso il Milan da Fininvest. Quindi scorporare il Milan dalla holding. Diventerebbe una specie di vecchio Moratti (?), con un giocattolo personale (?). La trattativa al momento prosegue con i cinesi, questa cordata pagherà 500M per il 70% del Milan ma Silvio ha chiesto due mesi per perfezionare l'accordo. Quindi vuole aspettare altri due mesi prima di prendere la decisione finale.*


Per Ravezzani è ipotizzabile una enorme partita di giro da quasi seicento milioni di euro per l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Berlusconi, che avrebbe il solo effetto di far felice l'Agenzia delle Entrate senza portare alcun vantaggio economico e finanziario per il club. Se domani il privato cittadino Berlusconi Silvio, padrone assoluto del Milan, decede, come è possibile che sia essendo innegabilmente un essere umano, che succede? Il Milan va in eredità ai figli che non lo vogliono e quindi rinunziano all'eredità, i figli dei figli pure? Romanzetto d'appendice, Ravezzani, per chi ci crede. Più interessante il resto, in linea con le ultime informazioni: preliminare imminente, fase pre-closing, definitivo entro giugno. Qualcun altro su questo usa ago e filo da diversi giorni, lui ci attacca lunghissimi bottoni.


----------



## Miracle1980 (30 Aprile 2016)

Purtroppo questa storia che Berlusconi voglia aspettare l'esito delle elezioni potrebbe essere fondata. Ho la sensazione che B. farà di tutto per spazientire questa cordata per poi rigirare la versione sentenziando che alla fine i cinesi si sono tirati indietro.


----------



## URABALO (30 Aprile 2016)

Speriamo sia la volta buona.


----------



## URABALO (30 Aprile 2016)

Qualcuno riporti l'articolo di Carlo Festa del sole 24 ore uscito poco fa.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Aprile 2016)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Qualcuno riporti l'articolo di Carlo Festa del sole 24 ore uscito poco fa.


Riportalo tu.. Cosa dice ?


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2016)

*Carlo Festa: Berlusconi ancora non ha deciso se vendere ai cinesi o se restare in sella. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni raccolte, la cordata pronta a rilevare il Milan sarebbe composta dal gruppo Evergrande e da altri player (come anticipato da Campopiano, NDR). Evergrande è un gruppo immenso, "troppo grande per fallire", ma con luci ed ombre. Ad esempio, l'alto tassa di indebitamento causato da grandi acquisizioni in tutti i generi di competenza. Il gruppo cinese, per l'acquisto della società rossonera, ha un piano di ampio respiro: Acquisto del club più Ipo del Milan in Asia. Senza dimenticare che Milano, come città, è molto attraente per i cinesi. L'unico ostacolo alla buona riuscita ed alla chiusura positiva della trattativa è Silvio Berlusconi che deve decidersi a cedere. Il presidente rossonero, come si sa, avrebbe preferito un socio di minoranza.*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: Berlusconi ancora non ha deciso se vendere ai cinesi o se restare in sella. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni raccolte, la cordata pronta a rilevare il Milan sarebbe composta dal gruppo Evergrande e da altri player (come anticipato da Campopiano, NDR). Il gruppo cinese, per l'acquisto della società rossonera, ha un piano di ampio respiro: Acquisto del club più Ipo del Milan in Asia. Senza dimenticare che Milano, come città, è molto attraente per i cinesi. L'unico ostacolo alla buona riuscita ed alla chiusura positiva della trattativa è Silvio Berlusconi che deve decidersi a cedere. Il presidente rossonero, come si sa, avrebbe preferito un socio di minoranza.*


Ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ma vatteneeeeee.. Ma veramente vuoi fare stare milioni e milioni di tifosi davanti la televisione a girarsi e rigirarsi il fegato?? L'offerta è buona, il tuo tempo è fatto.. ARIAAAA ! C'è da pensare subito a come fare pure un ottimo mercato estivo e se fa così non dà neanche il tempo ai cinesi di farlo.. Li fa stancare e li manda a comprarsi l'Inter!


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: Berlusconi ancora non ha deciso se vendere ai cinesi o se restare in sella. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni raccolte, la cordata pronta a rilevare il Milan sarebbe composta dal gruppo Evergrande e da altri player (come anticipato da Campopiano, NDR). Evergrande è un gruppo immenso, "troppo grande per fallire", ma con luci ed ombre. Ad esempio, l'alto tassa di indebitamento causato da grandi acquisizioni in tutti i generi di competenza. Il gruppo cinese, per l'acquisto della società rossonera, ha un piano di ampio respiro: Acquisto del club più Ipo del Milan in Asia. Senza dimenticare che Milano, come città, è molto attraente per i cinesi. L'unico ostacolo alla buona riuscita ed alla chiusura positiva della trattativa è Silvio Berlusconi che deve decidersi a cedere. Il presidente rossonero, come si sa, avrebbe preferito un socio di minoranza.*



Ormai c'è solo Campopiano a dire che Berlusca ha già detto di sì. Vediamo che succede lunedì


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: Berlusconi ancora non ha deciso se vendere ai cinesi o se restare in sella. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni raccolte, la cordata pronta a rilevare il Milan sarebbe composta dal gruppo Evergrande e da altri player (come anticipato da Campopiano, NDR). Evergrande è un gruppo immenso, "troppo grande per fallire", ma con luci ed ombre. Ad esempio, l'alto tassa di indebitamento causato da grandi acquisizioni in tutti i generi di competenza. Il gruppo cinese, per l'acquisto della società rossonera, ha un piano di ampio respiro: Acquisto del club più Ipo del Milan in Asia. Senza dimenticare che Milano, come città, è molto attraente per i cinesi. L'unico ostacolo alla buona riuscita ed alla chiusura positiva della trattativa è Silvio Berlusconi che deve decidersi a cedere. Il presidente rossonero, come si sa, avrebbe preferito un socio di minoranza.*



Tutta fuffa lo ripeto..non fosse deciso nemmeno sarebbe partita la trattativa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: Berlusconi ancora non ha deciso se vendere ai cinesi o se restare in sella. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni raccolte, la cordata pronta a rilevare il Milan sarebbe composta dal gruppo Evergrande e da altri player (come anticipato da Campopiano, NDR). Evergrande è un gruppo immenso, "troppo grande per fallire", ma con luci ed ombre. Ad esempio, l'alto tassa di indebitamento causato da grandi acquisizioni in tutti i generi di competenza. Il gruppo cinese, per l'acquisto della società rossonera, ha un piano di ampio respiro: Acquisto del club più Ipo del Milan in Asia. Senza dimenticare che Milano, come città, è molto attraente per i cinesi. L'unico ostacolo alla buona riuscita ed alla chiusura positiva della trattativa è Silvio Berlusconi che deve decidersi a cedere. Il presidente rossonero, come si sa, avrebbe preferito un socio di minoranza.*


Praticamente Festa sta dicendo quello che sanno e stanno dicendo tutti.
L'offerta c'è ma Berlusconi è indeciso se vendere.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: Berlusconi ancora non ha deciso se vendere ai cinesi o se restare in sella. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni raccolte, la cordata pronta a rilevare il Milan sarebbe composta dal gruppo Evergrande e da altri player (come anticipato da Campopiano, NDR). Evergrande è un gruppo immenso, "troppo grande per fallire", ma con luci ed ombre. Ad esempio, l'alto tassa di indebitamento causato da grandi acquisizioni in tutti i generi di competenza. Il gruppo cinese, per l'acquisto della società rossonera, ha un piano di ampio respiro: Acquisto del club più Ipo del Milan in Asia. Senza dimenticare che Milano, come città, è molto attraente per i cinesi. L'unico ostacolo alla buona riuscita ed alla chiusura positiva della trattativa è Silvio Berlusconi che deve decidersi a cedere. Il presidente rossonero, come si sa, avrebbe preferito un socio di minoranza.*



*Sempre, secondo Carlo Festa Sole 24ore, quattro soggetti componenti la cordata cinese uno sarebbe Evergrande Group. Tuttavia Festa non nomina gli altri tre soggetti. Ma dietro L'Evergrande ci sarebbero: Xu Jiayin, presidente del gruppo, il magnate di Hong Kong Cheng Yu-Tung ed infine jack, proprietario di Alibaba. Proprio quest'ultimo pare essere il regista dietro tutto. Jack Ma, per ora preferirebbe un basso profilo e apparire pubblicamente più tardi, nel caso l’operazione vada in porto. Contando i giri miliardari di questi gruppi, per i cinesi 600 mln di euro (esclusi debiti) per il 70% sono praticamente un nulla.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: Berlusconi ancora non ha deciso se vendere ai cinesi o se restare in sella. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni raccolte, la cordata pronta a rilevare il Milan sarebbe composta dal gruppo Evergrande e da altri player (come anticipato da Campopiano, NDR). Evergrande è un gruppo immenso, "troppo grande per fallire", ma con luci ed ombre. Ad esempio, l'alto tassa di indebitamento causato da grandi acquisizioni in tutti i generi di competenza. Il gruppo cinese, per l'acquisto della società rossonera, ha un piano di ampio respiro: Acquisto del club più Ipo del Milan in Asia. Senza dimenticare che Milano, come città, è molto attraente per i cinesi. L'unico ostacolo alla buona riuscita ed alla chiusura positiva della trattativa è Silvio Berlusconi che deve decidersi a cedere. Il presidente rossonero, come si sa, avrebbe preferito un socio di minoranza.*


Io aspetto sempre qualcuno che mi spieghi com'è possibile che i cinesi(gente importante, squali pieni di soldi che guardano dall'alto in basso Berlusconi) trattino da mesi sottostando ai capricci di Silvio; cioè, portano davvero avanti la trattativa col dubbio che Berlusconi domani si svegli e dica: no, mi tengo il Milan? Il tutto senza penali ovviamente, smenandoci tempo e pure denaro.
Non mi si dica che è la stessa situazione di Bee, perché Bee ha fatto un'offerta che non poteva mantenere o per lo meno così sembra.


----------



## URABALO (30 Aprile 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Riportalo tu.. Cosa dice ?



Niente novità,però anche lui sostiene che oltre al gruppo Evergnade (di cui è composto da alcuni milionari che ormai sappiamo tutti i loro nomi) ci siano altri tre gruppi a far parte di questa cordata.
Poi dice che Jack Ma per ora in questa fase di trattative vuol stare in disparte per poi uscire allo scoperto quando la stessa operazione dovesse andare in porto.
E sul gruppo Evergrande continua dicendo che nonostante l'alto indebitamento viene definito dalle varie cronache finanziare come un colosso troppo grande per fallire.


----------



## koti (30 Aprile 2016)

Quel pazzo di Berlusconi pretende un socio di minoranza che investa centinaia di milioni di euro e che allo stesso tempo lasci il malato mentale Silvio a comandare. A queste condizioni non ha senso neanche sedersi al tavolino.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sempre, secondo Carlo Festa Sole 24ore, quattro soggetti componenti la cordata cinese uno sarebbe Evergrande Group. Tuttavia Festa non nomina gli altri tre soggetti. Ma dietro L'Evergrande ci sarebbero: Xu Jiayin, presidente del gruppo, il magnate di Hong Kong Cheng Yu-Tung ed infine jack, proprietario di Alibaba. Proprio quest'ultimo pare essere il regista dietro tutto. Jack Ma, per ora preferirebbe un basso profilo e apparire pubblicamente più tardi, nel caso l’operazione vada in porto. Contando i giri miliardari di questi gruppi, per i cinesi 600 mln di euro (esclusi debiti) per il 70% sono praticamente un nulla.*





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io aspetto sempre qualcuno che mi spieghi com'è possibile che i cinesi(gente importante, squali pieni di soldi che guardano dall'alto in basso Berlusconi) trattino da mesi sottostando ai capricci di Silvio; cioè, portano davvero avanti la trattativa col dubbio che Berlusconi domani si svegli e dica: no, mi tengo il Milan? Il tutto senza penali ovviamente, smenandoci tempo e pure denaro.
> Non mi si dica che è la stessa situazione di Bee, perché Bee ha fatto un'offerta che non poteva mantenere o per lo meno così sembra.



Non avevano messo in conto l'instabilità emotiva di un ottantenne.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Quel pazzo di Berlusconi pretende un socio di minoranza che investa centinaia di milioni di euro e che allo stesso tempo lasci il malato mentale Silvio a comandare. A queste condizioni non ha senso neanche sedersi al tavolino.


Sì, gli devono dare 500 milioni di euro e magari investire pure soldi nelle campagne acquisti per avere la minoranza, far fare bella figura a Berlusconi e far dilapidare denaro al condor


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Aprile 2016)

Vedrete che li farà stancare.. Vedrete che finiranno per andare a prendersi l'Inter...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sempre, secondo Carlo Festa Sole 24ore, quattro soggetti componenti la cordata cinese uno sarebbe Evergrande Group. Tuttavia Festa non nomina gli altri tre soggetti. Ma dietro L'Evergrande ci sarebbero: Xu Jiayin, presidente del gruppo, il magnate di Hong Kong Cheng Yu-Tung ed infine jack, proprietario di Alibaba. Proprio quest'ultimo pare essere il regista dietro tutto. Jack Ma, per ora preferirebbe un basso profilo e apparire pubblicamente più tardi, nel caso l’operazione vada in porto. Contando i giri miliardari di questi gruppi, per i cinesi 600 mln di euro (esclusi debiti) per il 70% sono praticamente un nulla.*



Comunque una cosa è certa, se quel folle cambiasse idea, nessuno, ripeto, nessuno si presenterebbe di nuovo. Qua si parla di credibilità. Passa la prima con Bean, ma due volte...?

Alla fine a vendere è proprio Berlusconi a volerlo. E' stato lui a chiedere di cerare soggetti interessati. Questo mi sembra una presa per i fondelli. 

Alla fine se i Cinesi vogliono sfondare nel mercato italiano, allora possono tranquillamente virare sull'Inter, sicuramente non perderanno tempo con Thoir.


----------



## malos (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: Berlusconi ancora non ha deciso se vendere ai cinesi o se restare in sella. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni raccolte, la cordata pronta a rilevare il Milan sarebbe composta dal gruppo Evergrande e da altri player (come anticipato da Campopiano, NDR). Evergrande è un gruppo immenso, "troppo grande per fallire", ma con luci ed ombre. Ad esempio, l'alto tassa di indebitamento causato da grandi acquisizioni in tutti i generi di competenza. Il gruppo cinese, per l'acquisto della società rossonera, ha un piano di ampio respiro: Acquisto del club più Ipo del Milan in Asia. Senza dimenticare che Milano, come città, è molto attraente per i cinesi. L'unico ostacolo alla buona riuscita ed alla chiusura positiva della trattativa è Silvio Berlusconi che deve decidersi a cedere. Il presidente rossonero, come si sa, avrebbe preferito un socio di minoranza.*



Si certo un socio di minoranza, uno che si accolla i debiti senza contare una mazza.


----------



## koti (30 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque una cosa è certa, se quel folle cambiasse idea, nessuno, ripeto, nessuno si presenterebbe di nuovo. Qua si parla di credibilità. Passa la prima con Bean, ma due volte...?
> 
> Alla fine a vendere è proprio Berlusconi a volerlo. E' stato lui a chiedere di cerare soggetti interessati. Questo mi sembra una presa per i fondelli.
> 
> Alla fine se i Cinesi vogliono sfondare nel mercato italiano, allora possono tranquillamente virare sull'Inter, sicuramente non perderanno tempo con Thoir.


Già, probabilmente si comprerebbero l'Inter mentre da noi non si presenterebbe più nessuno.
Sarebbe la fine, come 100 Istanbul 2005 fuse insieme. Da presentarsi di fronte a casa Berlusconi e farsi saltare per aria assieme a lui.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Aprile 2016)

Non vedo l'ora di scoprire cosa sceglierà di fare il farabutto.

In ognuno dei due casi, si beve: per festeggiare, o per dimenticare...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2016)

Certo che signori miei se tutto questo va in porto avremo una forza economica senza pari in tutto il mondo come proprietà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo che signori miei se tutto questo va in porto avremo una forza economica senza pari in tutto il mondo come proprietà.


E se non andrà in porto, che forza economica avremo?


----------



## kolao95 (30 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E se non andrà in porto, che forza economica avremo?



Si va di citofonate


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E se non andrà in porto, che forza economica avremo?


Avremo una squadra da 7/8 posto per il resto della sua vita, fin quando i figli non erediteranno il Milan e lo venderanno.. Avremo i "siamo competitivissimi" "se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno".. Piuttosto smetto di seguire il calcio va..


----------



## URABALO (30 Aprile 2016)

*Giulio Mola oggi su QS-La Nazione ha riportato uno sfogo di Berlusconi in settimana in cui confermerebbe l'intenzione di vendere a causa dei tifosi e della loro ingratitudine nonostante i centinaia di milioni spesi per il Milan.
Sempre Berlusconi avrebbe aggiunto di essere stanco di essere insultato e di vedere la squadra fare brutta figura,però gli dispiacerebbe lasciare da perdente,quindi potrebbe decidere di cedere il Milan solo con la garanzia di lasciarlo in buone mani.*


----------



## Victorss (30 Aprile 2016)

URABALO ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola oggi su QS-La Nazione ha riportato uno sfogo di Berlusconi in settimana in cui confermerebbe l'intenzione di vendere a causa dei tifosi e della loro ingratitudine nonostante i centinaia di milioni spesi per il Milan.
> Sempre Berlusconi avrebbe aggiunto di essere stanco di essere insultato e di vedere la squadra fare brutta figura,però gli dispiacerebbe lasciare da perdente,quindi potrebbe decidere di cedere il Milan solo con la garanzia di lasciarlo in buone mani.*



Stanotte ho sognato che il berlusca ci lasciava le penne. Guardate un Po come mi hanno ridotto..


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Aprile 2016)

Silvio ha già deciso di vendere secondo me, però devono farla sembrare una decisione sofferta


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2016)

URABALO ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola oggi su QS-La Nazione ha riportato uno sfogo di Berlusconi in settimana in cui confermerebbe l'intenzione di vendere a causa dei tifosi e della loro ingratitudine nonostante i centinaia di milioni spesi per il Milan.
> Sempre Berlusconi avrebbe aggiunto di essere stanco di essere insultato e di vedere la squadra fare brutta figura,però gli dispiacerebbe lasciare da perdente,quindi potrebbe decidere di cedere il Milan solo con la garanzia di lasciarlo in buone mani.*


Bene , insulti continui finché non vende !!!! 
Siamo sulla strada giusta non molliamo ... Battaglia in ogni campo e su ogni social .


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Aprile 2016)

URABALO ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola oggi su QS-La Nazione ha riportato uno sfogo di Berlusconi in settimana in cui confermerebbe l'intenzione di vendere a causa dei tifosi e della loro ingratitudine nonostante i centinaia di milioni spesi per il Milan.
> Sempre Berlusconi avrebbe aggiunto di essere stanco di essere insultato e di vedere la squadra fare brutta figura,però gli dispiacerebbe lasciare da perdente,quindi potrebbe decidere di cedere il Milan solo con la garanzia di lasciarlo in buone mani.*


A me questa frase mi sembra assurda.. Se inizialmente i cinesi si prendono il 70% , quindi da quanto letto per 2/3 anni nelle sue mani rimane un 30%.. Con quei soldi, quei progetti e quel mercato il Milan potrebbe già vincere in quei 2/3 anni o sbaglio? Quindi parte dei meriti potrebbe prenderseli no?.. In questo modo che vuol fare ? Vedere una squadra così oscena ?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Aprile 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Stanotte ho sognato che il berlusca ci lasciava le penne. Guardate un Po come mi hanno ridotto..


L'unico modo per vendere veramente è quello.. Ho paura veramente sia così..


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2016)

URABALO ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola oggi su QS-La Nazione ha riportato uno sfogo di Berlusconi in settimana in cui confermerebbe l'intenzione di vendere a causa dei tifosi e della loro ingratitudine nonostante i centinaia di milioni spesi per il Milan.
> Sempre Berlusconi avrebbe aggiunto di essere stanco di essere insultato e di vedere la squadra fare brutta figura,però gli dispiacerebbe lasciare da perdente,quindi potrebbe decidere di cedere il Milan solo con la garanzia di lasciarlo in buone mani.*



Dai che forse ha funzionato insultarlo!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che dubitava sulla scorporazione paventata da Ravezzani: ''Confermo, NON mi risulta''*


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Silvio ha già deciso di vendere secondo me, però devono farla sembrare una decisione sofferta



Oppure potrebbe essere il contrario, ha deciso di non vendere ma deve farla sembrare una decisione sofferta.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Aprile 2016)

> *Giulio Mola oggi su QS-La Nazione ha riportato uno sfogo di Berlusconi in settimana in cui confermerebbe l'intenzione di vendere a causa dei tifosi e della loro ingratitudine nonostante i centinaia di milioni spesi per il Milan.
> Sempre Berlusconi avrebbe aggiunto di essere stanco di essere insultato e di vedere la squadra fare brutta figura,però gli dispiacerebbe lasciare da perdente,quindi potrebbe decidere di cedere il Milan solo con la garanzia di lasciarlo in buone mani*.



Avanti tutta allora!


----------



## URABALO (30 Aprile 2016)

*Secondo Tuttosport invece Berlusconi prima di decidere il futuro del Milan vorrebbe aspettare i risultati dell'elezioni di giugno.*

Quante favole si raccontano.


----------



## URABALO (30 Aprile 2016)

*Secondo Tuttosport invece Berlusconi prima di decidere il futuro del Milan vorrebbe aspettare i risultati dell'elezioni di giugno.*

Quante favole si raccontano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa: Berlusconi ancora non ha deciso se vendere ai cinesi o se restare in sella. Secondo le ultime indiscrezioni raccolte, la cordata pronta a rilevare il Milan sarebbe composta dal gruppo Evergrande e da altri player (come anticipato da Campopiano, NDR). Evergrande è un gruppo immenso, "troppo grande per fallire", ma con luci ed ombre. Ad esempio, l'alto tassa di indebitamento causato da grandi acquisizioni in tutti i generi di competenza. Il gruppo cinese, per l'acquisto della società rossonera, ha un piano di ampio respiro: Acquisto del club più Ipo del Milan in Asia. Senza dimenticare che Milano, come città, è molto attraente per i cinesi. L'unico ostacolo alla buona riuscita ed alla chiusura positiva della trattativa è Silvio Berlusconi che deve decidersi a cedere. Il presidente rossonero, come si sa, avrebbe preferito un socio di minoranza.*



Campopiano quindi aveva ragione su Evegrande. E probabilmente sarà così anche sul resto  

P.S. Jack Ma presente nell'ombra, e pronto a scoprirsi dopo le firme? Confesso che non ci avevo pensato...  forse era meglio se su Weibo non dicesse nulla.


----------



## koti (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano in risposta ad un tifoso che dubitava sulla scorporazione paventata da Ravezzani: ''Confermo, NON mi risulta''*


Questa cosa dello scorporo non ha senso, la cosa che mi fa paura è il fatto che possano firmare un accordo senza nessuna penale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2016)

*Ora Campopiano: "Too big to fail" #Evergrande Group e #Milan, ore decisive! Sono a lavoro notte e giorno. Lunedi 2 maggio cruciale. Lunghissima giornata!"*


----------



## neversayconte (30 Aprile 2016)

siamo in pieno "pippa mentale time" prima delle notizie ufficiali


----------



## Casnop (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano quindi aveva ragione su Evegrande. E probabilmente sarà così anche sul resto
> 
> P.S. Jack Ma presente nell'ombra, e pronto a scoprirsi dopo le firme? Confesso che non ci avevo pensato...  forse era meglio se su Weibo non dicesse nulla.


Non conosci Jack il Pio, un burlone come mai ce ne sono stati: appassionato di filosofia, all'intervistatore che gli chiede del ROE di una sua azienda risponde con una citazione di Confucio... Da andare ai matti. Uno spasso.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ora Campopiano: "Too big to fail" #Evergrande Group e #Milan, ore decisive! Sono a lavoro notte e giorno. Lunedi 2 maggio cruciale. Lunghissima giornata!"*


Ma non si è trovato ancora l'accordo fra fininvest e i cinesi, oppure manca solo il via libera di Berlusconi? Boh non ho capito.. Da come scritto sembra che ancora stiano trattando e non abbiano l'accordo.. Non mancava solo il sì di Berlusconi?


----------



## Casnop (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ora Campopiano: "Too big to fail" #Evergrande Group e #Milan, ore decisive! Sono a lavoro notte e giorno. Lunedi 2 maggio cruciale. Lunghissima giornata!"*


Caffè a damigiane per Pasquà...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2016)

URABALO ha scritto:


> *Giulio Mola oggi su QS-La Nazione ha riportato uno sfogo di Berlusconi in settimana in cui confermerebbe l'intenzione di vendere a causa dei tifosi e della loro ingratitudine nonostante i centinaia di milioni spesi per il Milan.
> Sempre Berlusconi avrebbe aggiunto di essere stanco di essere insultato e di vedere la squadra fare brutta figura,però gli dispiacerebbe lasciare da perdente,quindi potrebbe decidere di cedere il Milan solo con la garanzia di lasciarlo in buone mani.*


_Perfait_! Dobbiamo continuare ad insultarlo  Mo creo una schiera di fake e lo inondo di insulti H24 su Facebook


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ora Campopiano: "Too big to fail" #Evergrande Group e #Milan, ore decisive! Sono a lavoro notte e giorno. Lunedi 2 maggio cruciale. Lunghissima giornata!"*



Vediamo.. ma una cosa è certa, questa volta è molto diverso dall'ultima. Ma vi ricordate la trattativa Bee?? Sky che fa interviste, riprese dal suo hotel alciato ed il suo collegamento con Bee con tanto di numero, incontri ad arcore con telecamere fuori 24 ore..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ora Campopiano: "Too big to fail" #Evergrande Group e #Milan, ore decisive! Sono a lavoro notte e giorno. Lunedi 2 maggio cruciale. Lunghissima giornata!"*


Giuro su dio che se salta tutto ti vengo a prendere a casa Pasquà; viceversa se si fa ti sposo


----------



## URABALO (30 Aprile 2016)

Dai ragazzi arrivati a questo punto è impossibile che la trattativa sfumi a causa delle lune di Berlusconi.
E' il primo a sapere che senza nuovi investitori il Milan è finito,ed è anche il primo a sapere che senza quelle risorse il suo mito nella storia del Milan anno dopo anno rischierebbe di offuscarsi sempre più fino a quasi cancellare i grandi periodi vincenti con lui al timone.


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ora Campopiano: "Too big to fail" #Evergrande Group e #Milan, ore decisive! Sono a lavoro notte e giorno. Lunedi 2 maggio cruciale. Lunghissima giornata!"*



Forse sono OT, ma secondo voi perchè chi sta conducendo la trattativa ha scelto di far trapelare tutto ciò?
È possibile che lo stiano facendo per mettere pressione al vecchio?
Pensateci, un giornalista sconosciuto(con il suo super insider) è salito alla ribalta su una delle trattative più importanti del calcio mondiale...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vediamo.. ma una cosa è certa, questa volta è molto diverso dall'ultima. Ma vi ricordate la trattativa Bee?? Sky che fa interviste, riprese dal suo hotel alciato ed il suo collegamento con Bee con tanto di numero, incontri ad arcore con telecamere fuori 24 ore..



Era tutta una pagliacciata inventata da Berlusconi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Avremo una squadra da 7/8 posto per il resto della sua vita, fin quando i figli non erediteranno il Milan e lo venderanno.. Avremo i "siamo competitivissimi" "se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno".. Piuttosto smetto di seguire il calcio va..


----------



## Casnop (30 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vediamo.. ma una cosa è certa, questa volta è molto diverso dall'ultima. Ma vi ricordate la trattativa Bee?? Sky che fa interviste, riprese dal suo hotel alciato ed il suo collegamento con Bee con tanto di numero, incontri ad arcore con telecamere fuori 24 ore..


Come l'ha definita Di Stefano? "trattativa antimediatica e reale". Una bella definizione giornalistica, ma la certificazione della viltà del suo lavoro. Mediatico=non reale. Perfetto.


----------



## kolao95 (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ora Campopiano: "Too big to fail" #Evergrande Group e #Milan, ore decisive! Sono a lavoro notte e giorno. Lunedi 2 maggio cruciale. Lunghissima giornata!"*



Se va a buon fine questa cosa bisogna andare in massa a ringraziare quest'uomo. Come minimo metterò una sua foto come avatar


----------



## kollaps (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ora Campopiano: "Too big to fail" #Evergrande Group e #Milan, ore decisive! Sono a lavoro notte e giorno. Lunedi 2 maggio cruciale. Lunghissima giornata!"*



Incrociamo tutto l'incrociabile 
E continuiamo a perculare il nano sui social


----------



## DannySa (30 Aprile 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> A me questa frase mi sembra assurda.. Se inizialmente i cinesi si prendono il 70% , quindi da quanto letto per 2/3 anni nelle sue mani rimane un 30%.. Con quei soldi, quei progetti e quel mercato il Milan potrebbe già vincere in quei 2/3 anni o sbaglio? Quindi parte dei meriti potrebbe prenderseli no?.. In questo modo che vuol fare ? Vedere una squadra così oscena ?



Comunque sarebbe sensatissimo, il 70% ai cinesi e il 30% rimane al megalomane per qualche altro anno ancora.
Questo non significa avere i cinesi che ti fanno il mercato, ma avere i cinesi 'E' Silvio Berlusconi scottato dagli ultimi anni e dai tanti insulti che si è preso giustamente negli ultimi tempi.
Le spese verrebbero divise tra le due parti, Berlusconi potrebbe ripianare una parte del debito che si è creato negli ultimi anni e i cinesi potrebbero finanziare tutto ciò che riguarda la campagna acquisti, staff societario, nuovo stadio ecc ecc usando ciò che loro chiamerebbero "bricioline sopra il tavolo".
Quindi attenzione Silvio, non hai più NULLA e non potresti fare NULLA con le tue sole forze per riportare questa squadra ai livelli che le competono, mettitelo in testa e cedi la maggioranza.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ora Campopiano: "Too big to fail" #Evergrande Group e #Milan, ore decisive! Sono a lavoro notte e giorno. Lunedi 2 maggio cruciale. Lunghissima giornata!"*





Casnop ha scritto:


> Come l'ha definita Di Stefano? "trattativa antimediatica e reale". Una bella definizione giornalistica, ma la certificazione della viltà del suo lavoro. Mediatico=non reale. Perfetto.



Quello che dissi anche io una settimana fa, la cosa che mi fa sperare è che a questo giro Berlusconi è trincerato e nemmeno si fa vedere in giro. L'anno scorso ogni giorno si presentava davanti alle telecamere (come dimenticare l'inchino con Bee  ).


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Era tutta una pagliacciata inventata da Berlusconi



Che stava usando il Milan per i suoi porci comodi (riportare qui i suoi soldi) per l'ennesima volta, e nessuno mi leva dalla testa che questa offerta era sul tavolo già allora, quando ne parlavamo noi.

Ha dovuto aspettare e far calmare le acque, ora gli tocca. Vendi schifoso.


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che stava usando il Milan per i suoi porci comodi (riportare qui i suoi soldi) per l'ennesima volta, e nessuno mi leva dalla testa che questa offerta era sul tavolo già allora, quando ne parlavamo noi.
> 
> Ha dovuto aspettare e far calmare le acque, ora gli tocca. Vendi schifoso.



Se ricordate infatti, anche durante la trattativa con Bee, Fininvest affermava che c'erano anche altre offerte, ma allora la maggioranza non era in vendita...
Ha tentato il rientro di capitali... 
Noi ci danniamo l'anima, tocca sentirci dire che siamo ingrati, ignoranti, volgari...
Per lui invece è un affare di cuore...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano: "Chiarisco qui perché mi scrivete in troppi: la firma imminente non è una vendita è un accordo tra le parti a trattare, in esclusiva. #Milan"*


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Chiarisco qui perché mi scrivete in troppi: la firma imminente non è una vendita è un accordo tra le parti a trattare, in esclusiva. #Milan"*




*Monica Colombo: Berlusconi sempre più dubbioso. Per lui il Milan non è un business ma una questione affettiva.*


----------



## Casnop (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi sempre più dubbioso. Per lui il Milan non è un business ma una questione affettiva.*


Il Milan è un club al limite del fallimento. Lo trattasse come un business, lo salverebbe come farebbe per qualunque cosa a cui tiene per affetto.


----------



## koti (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi sempre più dubbioso. Per lui il Milan non è un business ma una questione affettiva.*


Il demonio in persona, satana. Non ce ne libereremo mai.


----------



## Giangy (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi sempre più dubbioso. Per lui il Milan non è un business ma una questione affettiva.*



Se stiamo al nano con i suoi dubbi si tira avanti tutto fino al 2020


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi sempre più dubbioso. Per lui il Milan non è un business ma una questione affettiva.*



Gli schiavetti, tutti lì ad amplificare il dolore del vecchio...
Ormai tutti, tranne CdS, puntano sul Silvio dubbioso per allungare sta minestra...


----------



## __king george__ (30 Aprile 2016)

le indiscrezioni sulle parole di berlusca comunque confermano 2 punti:
_ continuare ad insultarlo in massa
_ continuare a sperare che il milan perda

sta andando al tappeto manca poco dai!


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi sempre più dubbioso. Per lui il Milan non è un business ma una questione affettiva.*



Ecco un' altra serva senza vergogna..ma piantala vai


----------



## Giangy (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Frosinone se non sbaglio si deve salvare giusto? Bene, speriamo che fanno la partita della vita


----------



## koti (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Chiarisco qui perché mi scrivete in troppi: la firma imminente non è una vendita è un accordo tra le parti a trattare, in esclusiva. #Milan"*


Secondo lui ci sarà una penale si o no?


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo lui ci sarà una penale si o no?



Secondo lui si, sto cercando di farmi dire l'importo (o comunque l'ordine di grandezza) ma evita di rispondere...


----------



## Casnop (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Chiarisco qui perché mi scrivete in troppi: la firma imminente non è una vendita è un accordo tra le parti a trattare, in esclusiva. #Milan"*


E' un accordo preliminare che segna l'avvio della fase pre-closing che precede la conclusione dell'affare. Si attiva il circuito bancario per il trasferimento dei fondi presso le banche designate come advisor finanziari, su conti domiciliati presso filiali contigue a quelle delle banche che emettono i titoli, e si definisce il contenuto dell'atto di cessione delle quote. Leggevo nell'articolo di Festa che gli advisors per conto di Fininvest sono sempre i soliti per gli M&A del Biscione negli ultimi cinque anni: Lazard e BNP Paribas per i servizi finanziari e lo Studio Chiomenti per quelli legali. Ora anche dal fronte del Sole cominciano ad affluire le informazioni. Credo che potremmo allineare il quotidiano di Confindustria a Campopiano e Corsport tra le fonti aperte dell'affare Milan.


----------



## TheZio (30 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giuro su dio che se salta tutto ti vengo a prendere a casa Pasquà; viceversa se si fa ti sposo



E al matrimonio inviti Forchielli e gli fai trovare un bel piatto di m....da!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano sollecitato su Twitter, risponde così in merito agli altri gruppi coinvolti: "Qualcosa so e ne scriverò, ma soltanto lunedì. Ho bisogno di fare delle verifiche."*


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano sollecitato su Twitter, risponde così in merito agli altri gruppi coinvolti: "Qualcosa so e ne scriverò, ma soltanto lunedì. Ho bisogno di fare delle verifiche."*



Gli abbiamo messo un pressing al povero pasquale..


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano sollecitato su Twitter, risponde così in merito agli altri gruppi coinvolti: "Qualcosa so e ne scriverò, ma soltanto lunedì. Ho bisogno di fare delle verifiche."*



Ho paura


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano sollecitato su Twitter, risponde così in merito agli altri gruppi coinvolti: "Qualcosa so e ne scriverò, ma soltanto lunedì. Ho bisogno di fare delle verifiche."*



Pasqualino


----------



## Fedeshi (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Chiarisco qui perché mi scrivete in troppi: la firma imminente non è una vendita è un accordo tra le parti a trattare, in esclusiva. #Milan"*



E' un accordo preliminare no? Curioso di sapere se ci saranno penali e se queste saranno salate (sarebbe un ulteriore sicurezza per il buon andamento dell'affare).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> E' un accordo preliminare no? Curioso di sapere se ci saranno penali e se queste saranno salate (sarebbe un ulteriore sicurezza per il buon andamento dell'affare).



Ovvio ci siano delle penali, e anche molto salate. I cinesi non sono Bee... magari dopo le firme chiederemo approfondimenti anche su quello


----------



## __king george__ (30 Aprile 2016)

secondo me è una scriminante mica da ridere per il buon esito dell affare se ci sono le penali o no...
se ci sono e sono salate diciamo che saranno poi settimane piu ottimistiche in attesa della cessione vera e propria sennò il contrario...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Aprile 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo me è una scriminante mica da ridere per il buon esito dell affare se ci sono le penali o no...
> se ci sono e sono salate diciamo che saranno poi settimane piu ottimistiche in attesa della cessione vera e propria sennò il contrario...



nessuno sarebbe cosi pazzo da firmare un preliminare e poi non firmare la cessione... 

a no aspetta noi abbiamo B come presidente ..


----------



## folletto (30 Aprile 2016)

Quando uscì fuori la notizia che non erano state messe penali nel l'affare con Bee il sospetto che forse non era poi una cosa seria venne un po' a tutti, se questa trattativa andrà avanti le penali ci saranno eccome per entrambe le parti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Chiarisco qui perché mi scrivete in troppi: la firma imminente non è una vendita è un accordo tra le parti a trattare, in esclusiva. #Milan"*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano sollecitato su Twitter, risponde così in merito agli altri gruppi coinvolti: "Qualcosa so e ne scriverò, ma soltanto lunedì. Ho bisogno di fare delle verifiche."*



Si fa sempre più forte il sospetto che il buon Pasquale sappia più di quanto possa dire ma per ovvi fornisce solo una notizia alla volta.
Così come non è un caso che i nomi degli altri gruppi probabilmente ci verranno rivelati nel giorno delle firme del preliminare.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Aprile 2016)

Comunque il silenzio di Fininvest è assordante.


----------



## Aragorn (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi sempre più dubbioso. Per lui il Milan non è un business ma una questione affettiva.*



Talmente affettiva che negli ultimi anni ha permesso che i nostri colori venissero infangati e svalutati senza far nulla per impedirlo. Mai un giornalista che abbia il coraggio di scrivere la verità, tutti a nascondersi dietro questa fesseria dei sentimenti.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si fa sempre più forte il sospetto che il buon Pasquale sappia più di quanto possa dire ma per ovvi fornisce solo una notizia alla volta.
> Così come non è un caso che i nomi degli altri gruppi probabilmente ci verranno rivelati nel giorno delle firme del preliminare.



Si è evidente, sa molto ma non può dire tutto in una volta per ovvi motivi.  Qualcuno che gli chieda se sa qualcosa a riguardo la decisione di Silvio? E' veramente così combattuto?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Aprile 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Comunque il silenzio di Fininvest è assordante.


Ci hanno messo pochissimo a smentire la questione del logo sulle maglie del Milan, ma di sta storia non hanno messo praticamente becco.


----------



## The P (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano quindi aveva ragione su Evegrande. E probabilmente sarà così anche sul resto
> 
> *P.S. Jack Ma presente nell'ombra, e pronto a scoprirsi dopo le firme?* Confesso che non ci avevo pensato...  forse era meglio se su Weibo non dicesse nulla.



Ricordi cosa scrissi il giorno delle notizie su Jack Ma a proposito delle fonti? Io sono convintissimo che Jack Ma ci sia dentro.

Perché quelle su Evergrande, o su Li non si sono propagate?

Le cose dovrebbero essere andate più o meno così:

- Repubblica lancia lo scooppone su Jack Ma.
- Il nome tirato in ballo è troppo ghiotto per non informarsi.
- Le piccole testate riprendono la news di Repubblica per fare notizia, nel frattempo le linee telefoniche di repubblica iniziano ad essere infuocate. I colleghi di altri giornali vogliono sapere qualcosa di più per capire se riprendere la news o meno. La risposta di Repubblica sulla soffiata li convince a pubblicare.
- Dopo una giornata di hype, qualcuno chiama le testate all'ordine. Esce il nome di Evergrande, nel frattempo Ma lancia quel post su weibo. 

Questa è la mia personale ricostruzione, e sinceramente, credo sia andata proprio così.


----------



## The P (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano sollecitato su Twitter, risponde così in merito agli altri gruppi coinvolti: "Qualcosa so e ne scriverò, ma soltanto lunedì. Ho bisogno di fare delle verifiche."*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano sollecitato su Twitter, risponde così in merito agli altri gruppi coinvolti: "Qualcosa so e ne scriverò, ma soltanto lunedì. Ho bisogno di fare delle verifiche."*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Ricordi cosa scrissi il giorno delle notizie su Jack Ma a proposito delle fonti? Io sono convintissimo che Jack Ma ci sia dentro.
> 
> Perché quelle su Evergrande, o su Li non si sono propagate?
> 
> ...



Per me Ma non c'entra niente, su questo non sono ottimista


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Ricordi cosa scrissi il giorno delle notizie su Jack Ma a proposito delle fonti? Io sono convintissimo che Jack Ma ci sia dentro.
> 
> Perché quelle su Evergrande, o su Li non si sono propagate?
> 
> ...


Che poi dai quella battuta su Milano e su Yao ming era tutto tranne che una smentita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano sollecitato su Twitter, risponde così in merito agli altri gruppi coinvolti: "Qualcosa so e ne scriverò, ma soltanto lunedì. Ho bisogno di fare delle verifiche."*


Questi post da grand'uomo e rivelatore di verità, però, mi inquietano.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano sollecitato su Twitter, risponde così in merito agli altri gruppi coinvolti: "Qualcosa so e ne scriverò, ma soltanto lunedì. Ho bisogno di fare delle verifiche."*



Ha un non so che di negativo questo post


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2016)

*Il direttore di China-files.com, Gabriele Battaglia, spiega perché Alibaba-Milan avrebbe perfettamente senso. E rivela anche i possibili lati negativi della vicenda. L'articolo è del 28 aprile (due giorni fa) ed è uscito in contemporanea con la chiacchierata che lo stesso Battaglia ha fatto con Campopiano. Eccone un sunto: Battaglia è un milanista old school pertanto farebbe di tutto per togliersi dai piedi l'attuale proprietà/dirigenza. Fino ad ora si tratta soltanto di voci che provengono dall'Italia e che sono state riprese anche da South China Morning Post – di proprietà del Gruppo Alibaba – che riporta, appunto, delle voci. Un segno? 
Gli addetti ai lavori che sono stati contattati (giornalisti sportivi, business man nel marketing calcistico), sono molto scettici: i cinesi non buttano soldi. Perché dovrebbero farlo per un buco nero come una squadra italiana? Eppure c'è chi pensa che l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Alibaba avrebbe perfettamente senso. Parliamo di Rowan Simons, 48 enne inglese che vive in Cina da 28 anni ed è stato il primo commentatore straniero per la CCTV, tv di stato cinese. Simons afferma che "Nell'ambiente se ne sente parlare da tempo e anche economicamente sarebbe del tutto coerente. E vi spiego perché. Bisogna considerare diversi aspetti. Primo, il governo vuole che la Cina diventi una superpotenza calcistica. Quindi bisogna investire nel calcio. Secondo, in questo discorso si innestano i grandi gruppi imprenditoriali cinesi in concorrenza tra loro."
Alibaba nasce come sito di e-commerce, ma col tempo ha diversificato i suoi investimenti, tant'è che recentemente ha creato una sua divisione sportiva. Ed è anche proprietario al 50% del Guangzhou. Ma non è tutto: lo scorso settembre è stato creato Alisport, che si propone di intercettare gran parte di quei 5mila miliardi di yuan (680 miliardi di euro) che, secondo stime ufficiali, dovrebbero rappresentare il valore totale del mercato legato allo sport in Cina.
In che modo? Utilizzando l'immensa banca dati sugli utenti dei siti di e-commerce del gruppo per vendere loro eventi sportivi, equipaggiamento e altre merci. In poche parole: facendo diventare i 500 milioni di utenti Alibaba consumatori e praticanti di sport.
In questa diversificazione dei propri investimenti però Alibaba si trova indietro rispetto ad un altro colosso cinese, ossia Dalian Wanda. Quest'ultimo nasce come gruppo immobiliare, poi però è passato allo spettacolo prendendo la statunitense AMC Theaters e infine è entrata a gamba tesa anche nell'e-commerce accordandosi con Baidu e Tencent per una nuova piattaforma di vendite: Ffan.com. Senza parlare dell'acquisto del 20% dell'Atletico Madrid, e di Infront.
Se adesso, quindi, estendiamo il discorso alla disfida imprenditorial-sportiva, secondo Rowan Simons "Wanda possiede già un grande club calcistico, è concessionaria dei diritti tv per la Coppa del Mondo ed è il principale sponsor della Fifa. Stando così le cose, durante i mondiali da qui al 2030, quale sarà il gruppo con la più grande fetta di pubblicità sulla TV cinese?"
Ecco quindi che Alibaba si trova a rincorrere. E l'acquisto del Milan si inserirebbe alla perfezione in questa competizione serrata. 
A ciò poi va aggiunto un altro aspetto meno trasparente. L'economia cinese sta rallentando, e le incertezze sul valore dei renminbi ha prodotto la cosiddetta "fuga dei capitali". Per i grandi gruppi, infatti, il miglior modo di esportare valuta dalla Cina è quello di investire in asset all'estero, a prescindere dal fatto che restituiscano o meno dei profitti. 
Continua Simons, "in una fase come questa di insicurezza dell'economia, conviene portare i capitali dove c'è certezza del diritto. Ebbene, cosa c'è di meglio, oggi, che investire nel calcio in Europa? Porti i soldi all'estero, li rimetti in circolo, e nello stesso tempo fai contento il governo che vuole trasformare il Paese in una “superpotenza calcistica”, perché il Milan potrebbe significare proprio questo, ossia trasferimento di cultura calcistica in Cina, cioè un contributo alla causa".
Altra osservazione a margine, ma non troppo: "In questi investimenti, i gruppi cinesi dichiarano di solito di avere speso meno di quanto effettivamente spendono. Quindi ognuno tragga le conclusioni che vuole su un accordo che ufficialmente dovrebbe avvenire sulla base di 700 milioni di euro e che magari invece si chiude a un miliardo. Sia per chi compra, sia per chi vende."
Tirando le somme, quindi, Alibaba per il Milan sarebbe certamente bellissimo perché ha tanti soldi da investire e fa capo ad un giovane come Jack Ma che ha 52 anni, visione ed è considerato un guru per molti giovani. Ma Alibaba potrebbe essere negativo per il Milan perché si inserirebbe nella disfida dei gruppi cinesi con, sullo sfondo, le ambizioni del governo di Pechino. 
Insomma, il Milan sarebbe inserito in logiche che sfuggono completamente al controllo dei suoi tifosi. 
Ma diciamocelo: con Berlusconi c'erano già abituati.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il direttore di China-files.com, Gabriele Battaglia, spiega perché Alibaba-Milan avrebbe perfettamente senso. E rivela anche i possibili lati negativi della vicenda. L'articolo è del 28 aprile (due giorni fa) ed è uscito in contemporanea con la chiacchierata che lo stesso Battaglia ha fatto con Campopiano. Eccone un sunto: Battaglia è un milanista old school pertanto farebbe di tutto per togliersi dai piedi l'attuale proprietà/dirigenza. Fino ad ora si tratta soltanto di voci che provengono dall'Italia e che sono state riprese anche da South China Morning Post – di proprietà del Gruppo Alibaba – che riporta, appunto, delle voci. Un segno?
> Gli addetti ai lavori che sono stati contattati (giornalisti sportivi, business man nel marketing calcistico, sono molto scettici: i cinesi non buttano soldi. Perché dovrebbero farlo per un buco nero come una squadra italiana? Eppure c'è chi pensa che l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Alibaba avrebbe perfettamente senso. Parliamo di Rowan Simons, 48 enne inglese che vive in Cina da 28 anni ed è stato il primo commentatore straniero per la CCTV, tv di stato cinese. Simons afferma che "Nell'ambiente se ne sente parlare da tempo e anche economicamente sarebbe del tutto coerente. E vi spiego perché. Bisogna considerare diversi aspetti. Primo, il governo vuole che la Cina diventi una superpotenza calcistica. Quindi bisogna investire nel calcio. Secondo, in questo discorso si innestano i grandi gruppi imprenditoriali cinesi in concorrenza tra loro."
> Alibaba nasce come sito di e-commerce, ma col tempo ha diversificato i suoi investimenti, tant'è che recentemente ha creato una sua divisione sportiva. Ed è anche proprietario al 50% del Guangzhou. Ma non è tutto: lo scorso settembre è stati creato Alisport, che si propone di intercettare gran parte di quei 5mila miliardi di yuan (680 miliardi di euro) che, secondo stime ufficiali, dovrebbero rappresentare il valore totale del mercato legato allo sport in Cina.
> In che modo? Utilizzando l'immensa banca dati sugli utenti dei siti di e-commerce del gruppo per vendere loro eventi sportivi, equipaggiamento e altre merci. In poche parole: facendo diventare i 500 milioni di utenti Alibaba consumatori e praticanti di sport.
> ...


Quoto la chiusa finale: con Berlusconi ci eravamo già abituati. Berlusconi ci ha usato per scopi politici? Alibaba farebbe lo stesso? Poco male, l'importante è che investano e ci facciano vincere altre 5 Champions League.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il direttore di China-files.com, Gabriele Battaglia, spiega perché Alibaba-Milan avrebbe perfettamente senso. E rivela anche i possibili lati negativi della vicenda. L'articolo è del 28 aprile (due giorni fa) ed è uscito in contemporanea con la chiacchierata che lo stesso Battaglia ha fatto con Campopiano. Eccone un sunto: Battaglia è un milanista old school pertanto farebbe di tutto per togliersi dai piedi l'attuale proprietà/dirigenza. Fino ad ora si tratta soltanto di voci che provengono dall'Italia e che sono state riprese anche da South China Morning Post – di proprietà del Gruppo Alibaba – che riporta, appunto, delle voci. Un segno?
> Gli addetti ai lavori che sono stati contattati (giornalisti sportivi, business man nel marketing calcistico, sono molto scettici: i cinesi non buttano soldi. Perché dovrebbero farlo per un buco nero come una squadra italiana? Eppure c'è chi pensa che l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Alibaba avrebbe perfettamente senso. Parliamo di Rowan Simons, 48 enne inglese che vive in Cina da 28 anni ed è stato il primo commentatore straniero per la CCTV, tv di stato cinese. Simons afferma che "Nell'ambiente se ne sente parlare da tempo e anche economicamente sarebbe del tutto coerente. E vi spiego perché. Bisogna considerare diversi aspetti. Primo, il governo vuole che la Cina diventi una superpotenza calcistica. Quindi bisogna investire nel calcio. Secondo, in questo discorso si innestano i grandi gruppi imprenditoriali cinesi in concorrenza tra loro."
> Alibaba nasce come sito di e-commerce, ma col tempo ha diversificato i suoi investimenti, tant'è che recentemente ha creato una sua divisione sportiva. Ed è anche proprietario al 50% del Guangzhou. Ma non è tutto: lo scorso settembre è stato creato Alisport, che si propone di intercettare gran parte di quei 5mila miliardi di yuan (680 miliardi di euro) che, secondo stime ufficiali, dovrebbero rappresentare il valore totale del mercato legato allo sport in Cina.
> In che modo? Utilizzando l'immensa banca dati sugli utenti dei siti di e-commerce del gruppo per vendere loro eventi sportivi, equipaggiamento e altre merci. In poche parole: facendo diventare i 500 milioni di utenti Alibaba consumatori e praticanti di sport.
> ...



interessantissimo articolo al quale mi viene da rispondere in modo molto semplice:
fossimo in una posizione tipo la roma degli ultimi anni (un esempio ma potrei farne altri) allora direi attenzione a non finire da male in peggio......ma nella nostra condizione (di risultati,economica,di società ecc) vendere e anche di corsa! i rischi potenziali sono nettamente inferiori ai vantaggi!


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il direttore di China-files.com, Gabriele Battaglia, spiega perché Alibaba-Milan avrebbe perfettamente senso. E rivela anche i possibili lati negativi della vicenda. L'articolo è del 28 aprile (due giorni fa) ed è uscito in contemporanea con la chiacchierata che lo stesso Battaglia ha fatto con Campopiano. Eccone un sunto: Battaglia è un milanista old school pertanto farebbe di tutto per togliersi dai piedi l'attuale proprietà/dirigenza. Fino ad ora si tratta soltanto di voci che provengono dall'Italia e che sono state riprese anche da South China Morning Post – di proprietà del Gruppo Alibaba – che riporta, appunto, delle voci. Un segno?
> Gli addetti ai lavori che sono stati contattati (giornalisti sportivi, business man nel marketing calcistico, sono molto scettici: i cinesi non buttano soldi. Perché dovrebbero farlo per un buco nero come una squadra italiana? Eppure c'è chi pensa che l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Alibaba avrebbe perfettamente senso. Parliamo di Rowan Simons, 48 enne inglese che vive in Cina da 28 anni ed è stato il primo commentatore straniero per la CCTV, tv di stato cinese. Simons afferma che "Nell'ambiente se ne sente parlare da tempo e anche economicamente sarebbe del tutto coerente. E vi spiego perché. Bisogna considerare diversi aspetti. Primo, il governo vuole che la Cina diventi una superpotenza calcistica. Quindi bisogna investire nel calcio. Secondo, in questo discorso si innestano i grandi gruppi imprenditoriali cinesi in concorrenza tra loro."
> Alibaba nasce come sito di e-commerce, ma col tempo ha diversificato i suoi investimenti, tant'è che recentemente ha creato una sua divisione sportiva. Ed è anche proprietario al 50% del Guangzhou. Ma non è tutto: lo scorso settembre è stato creato Alisport, che si propone di intercettare gran parte di quei 5mila miliardi di yuan (680 miliardi di euro) che, secondo stime ufficiali, dovrebbero rappresentare il valore totale del mercato legato allo sport in Cina.
> In che modo? Utilizzando l'immensa banca dati sugli utenti dei siti di e-commerce del gruppo per vendere loro eventi sportivi, equipaggiamento e altre merci. In poche parole: facendo diventare i 500 milioni di utenti Alibaba consumatori e praticanti di sport.
> ...



Non capisco le frasi finali ma ci sta, comunque ripeto: dubito che c'entri Alibaba.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il direttore di China-files.com, Gabriele Battaglia, spiega perché Alibaba-Milan avrebbe perfettamente senso. E rivela anche i possibili lati negativi della vicenda. L'articolo è del 28 aprile (due giorni fa) ed è uscito in contemporanea con la chiacchierata che lo stesso Battaglia ha fatto con Campopiano. Eccone un sunto: Battaglia è un milanista old school pertanto farebbe di tutto per togliersi dai piedi l'attuale proprietà/dirigenza. Fino ad ora si tratta soltanto di voci che provengono dall'Italia e che sono state riprese anche da South China Morning Post – di proprietà del Gruppo Alibaba – che riporta, appunto, delle voci. Un segno?
> Gli addetti ai lavori che sono stati contattati (giornalisti sportivi, business man nel marketing calcistico, sono molto scettici: i cinesi non buttano soldi. Perché dovrebbero farlo per un buco nero come una squadra italiana? Eppure c'è chi pensa che l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Alibaba avrebbe perfettamente senso. Parliamo di Rowan Simons, 48 enne inglese che vive in Cina da 28 anni ed è stato il primo commentatore straniero per la CCTV, tv di stato cinese. Simons afferma che "Nell'ambiente se ne sente parlare da tempo e anche economicamente sarebbe del tutto coerente. E vi spiego perché. Bisogna considerare diversi aspetti. Primo, il governo vuole che la Cina diventi una superpotenza calcistica. Quindi bisogna investire nel calcio. Secondo, in questo discorso si innestano i grandi gruppi imprenditoriali cinesi in concorrenza tra loro."
> Alibaba nasce come sito di e-commerce, ma col tempo ha diversificato i suoi investimenti, tant'è che recentemente ha creato una sua divisione sportiva. Ed è anche proprietario al 50% del Guangzhou. Ma non è tutto: lo scorso settembre è stato creato Alisport, che si propone di intercettare gran parte di quei 5mila miliardi di yuan (680 miliardi di euro) che, secondo stime ufficiali, dovrebbero rappresentare il valore totale del mercato legato allo sport in Cina.
> In che modo? Utilizzando l'immensa banca dati sugli utenti dei siti di e-commerce del gruppo per vendere loro eventi sportivi, equipaggiamento e altre merci. In poche parole: facendo diventare i 500 milioni di utenti Alibaba consumatori e praticanti di sport.
> ...



Dunque si passerebbe da male in peggio? In mano a dei cinesini che si fanno i dispetti fra di loro? Sembrava strano..


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dunque si passerebbe da male in peggio? In mano a dei cinesini che si fanno i dispetti fra di loro? Sembrava strano..



Maremma maiala, te non aspetti altro che notizie negative. Dai relax....a parte il fallimento vero, non esiste situazione peggiore della nostra per una cosiddetta Big. Per cui qualunque cosa sarà migliore di ora.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dunque si passerebbe da male in peggio? In mano a dei cinesini che si fanno i dispetti fra di loro? Sembrava strano..



Da che mondo è mondo la competizione è uno stimolo a fare bene, non il contrario.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Aprile 2016)

Il fatto è questo:

1) Abbiamo un AD incompetente. E quando ha qualche intuizione giusta (es. prendere Perrotti, acquistare Nainngolan in comproprietà, cedere Pato per prendere Tevez, o ingaggiare Sarri) viene sabotato.
2) Il presidente non mette un euro (i 100 milioni che ha anticipato verranno ripianati con le cessioni dei giocatori, ergo lui non ci rimetterà)
3) Il presidente è bipolare. Non va neanche allo stadio e non conosce il nome dei giocatori, però pretende di imporre modulo e formazione. Nomina gli allenatori al solo scopo di fargli da parafulmine. Qualsiasi allenatore che non ha nei suoi confronti il livello di devozione di Matteo Montesi mentre nomina Gesù viene visto come un comunista, un sovversivo, un maleducato che non ha lo stile Milan.

Insomma, abbiamo un mix tra Moratti (senza soldi), Zamparini e Luciano Gaucci.

Anche un imprenditore di piccolo cabotaggio come Pallotta sarebbe un upgrade enorme, rispetto a chi abbiamo adesso.


*Ad ogni modo, il Milan ha degli sponsor. Voglio vedere che cosa dirà Galliani agli sponsor, di fronte alla prospettiva di passare un altro anno senza coppe, e con una squadra scarsissima. *


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il direttore di China-files.com, Gabriele Battaglia, spiega perché Alibaba-Milan avrebbe perfettamente senso. E rivela anche i possibili lati negativi della vicenda. L'articolo è del 28 aprile (due giorni fa) ed è uscito in contemporanea con la chiacchierata che lo stesso Battaglia ha fatto con Campopiano. Eccone un sunto: Battaglia è un milanista old school pertanto farebbe di tutto per togliersi dai piedi l'attuale proprietà/dirigenza. Fino ad ora si tratta soltanto di voci che provengono dall'Italia e che sono state riprese anche da South China Morning Post – di proprietà del Gruppo Alibaba – che riporta, appunto, delle voci. Un segno?
> Gli addetti ai lavori che sono stati contattati (giornalisti sportivi, business man nel marketing calcistico, sono molto scettici: i cinesi non buttano soldi. Perché dovrebbero farlo per un buco nero come una squadra italiana? Eppure c'è chi pensa che l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Alibaba avrebbe perfettamente senso. Parliamo di Rowan Simons, 48 enne inglese che vive in Cina da 28 anni ed è stato il primo commentatore straniero per la CCTV, tv di stato cinese. Simons afferma che "Nell'ambiente se ne sente parlare da tempo e anche economicamente sarebbe del tutto coerente. E vi spiego perché. Bisogna considerare diversi aspetti. Primo, il governo vuole che la Cina diventi una superpotenza calcistica. Quindi bisogna investire nel calcio. Secondo, in questo discorso si innestano i grandi gruppi imprenditoriali cinesi in concorrenza tra loro."
> Alibaba nasce come sito di e-commerce, ma col tempo ha diversificato i suoi investimenti, tant'è che recentemente ha creato una sua divisione sportiva. Ed è anche proprietario al 50% del Guangzhou. Ma non è tutto: lo scorso settembre è stato creato Alisport, che si propone di intercettare gran parte di quei 5mila miliardi di yuan (680 miliardi di euro) che, secondo stime ufficiali, dovrebbero rappresentare il valore totale del mercato legato allo sport in Cina.
> In che modo? Utilizzando l'immensa banca dati sugli utenti dei siti di e-commerce del gruppo per vendere loro eventi sportivi, equipaggiamento e altre merci. In poche parole: facendo diventare i 500 milioni di utenti Alibaba consumatori e praticanti di sport.
> ...



Forse mi faccio troppi viaggi in testa. Ma secondo me ci si concentra troppo su Alibaba.
Il gruppo Evegrande è composto anche da Alibaba, ma secondo festa e co ci sono ben altri 3 gruppi. Vale a dire 4 gruppi. Tutti gruppi che magari si fanno concorrenza ma che hanno avuto l'ordine dall'alto di prendere il Milan.

Ora forse suona folle. Ma secondo me è propro il governo, indirettamente, che ha chiesto a queste sue superaziende di fare qualcosa. Che loro siano interessati al Milan o meno o al calcio o meno, poco importa, perché pariamo di un paese che fino a prova contraria è totalitario, in cui è il governo la massima autorità.
Forse il loro primo passo è Milan ed Inter per poi mettere le mani su "Milano". Evidentemente i cinesi sono interessati alla città di Milano per non so quali motivi. Forse sono interessati all'Italia più in generale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Chiarisco qui perché mi scrivete in troppi: la firma imminente non è una vendita è un accordo tra le parti a trattare, in esclusiva. #Milan"*



Io proprio non riesco a vedere Berlusconi che vende la maggioranza proprio non riesco ad immaginarmelo, magari firma ma poi chiede di avere la maggioranza non so, io ho idea molto precisa su questa "storia", aspettiamo lunedi e poi vediamo che succede, magari sono troppo troppo pessimista io ma vedo troppo entusiasmo come ho detto anche se firmano questa cosa non significa "nulla", mica è detto che vende la maggioranza ecc. Quello che non mi convince e che si passa da Milan ai cinesi a se lunedi firma non significa che hanno venduto mah, sembra che hanno già "cambiato il tiro".


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Maremma maiala, te non aspetti altro che notizie negative. Dai relax....a parte il fallimento vero, non esiste situazione peggiore della nostra per una cosiddetta Big. Per cui qualunque cosa sarà migliore di ora.



Sono pessimista su questa vicenda però in questo articolo sembra che alla fine invece di essere 4 cordate tutte unite tendono a farsi i dispetti.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Monica Colombo: Berlusconi sempre più dubbioso. Per lui il Milan non è un business ma una questione affettiva.*




Pure questa, dopo i 30 anni di successi, è una clamorosa menzogna da sfatare a tutti i costi!!! A Berlusconi del Milan non frega niente di niente. Lo dimostra le centinaia di partite saltate, conferenze, incontri con la squadra. Se a quel maledetto importava qualcosa del Milan non eravamo in questo stato disastroso


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Il fatto è questo:
> 
> 1) Abbiamo un AD incompetente. E quando ha qualche intuizione giusta (es. prendere Perrotti, acquistare Nainngolan in comproprietà, cedere Pato per prendere Tevez, o ingaggiare Sarri) viene sabotato.
> 2) Il presidente non mette un euro (i 100 milioni che ha anticipato verranno ripianati con le cessioni dei giocatori, ergo lui non ci rimetterà)
> ...



L'Europa League è ad un passo purtroppo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> L'Europa League è ad un passo purtroppo



Non ne sono così sicuro. Contro la Roma perdiamo di sicuro. E il Frosinone è scarsissimo, ma si gioca la permanenza in Serie A, mentre i nostri ormai sono in vacanza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Aprile 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io proprio non riesco a vedere Berlusconi che vende la maggioranza proprio non riesco ad immaginarmelo, magari firma ma poi chiede di avere la maggioranza non so, io ho idea molto precisa su questa "storia", aspettiamo lunedi e poi vediamo che succede, magari sono troppo troppo pessimista io ma vedo troppo entusiasmo come ho detto anche se firmano questa cosa non significa "nulla", mica è detto che vende la maggioranza ecc. Quello che non mi convince e che si passa da Milan ai cinesi a se lunedi firma non significa che hanno venduto mah, sembra che hanno già "cambiato il tiro".


Ormai ha 80 anni, prima o poi accadrà che si levi di torno. Non può mica campare per sempre, e se non accetta ora dovrà rassegnarsi a cacciare di anno in anno milioni su milioni per una società allo sbando che ogni anno va sempre peggio.
Ad ogni anno che passa il valore della società crolla, gli introiti vengono dimezzati e con una rosa scarsissima come questa è praticamente impossibile riuscire a vendere qualcuno di decente per ottenere il famoso e ambito "pareggio di bilancio".
L'opinione pubblica si è finalmente accorta che non si può più andare avanti con Berlusconi e Galliani, e i figli ne hanno le scatole piene del Milan.
Inoltre non troverà mai il folle ********* che mette mezzo miliardo per contare come il 2 di picche, per cui le cose sono due:
o vende e si leva di torno con un bel gruzzolo in tasca lasciando una società ormai morta, o rimane ancora come presidente con tutta l'opinione pubblica contro, salvo i suoi soliti servi, dovendo ripianare annualmente di tasca sua dei passivi mostruosi avendo tra le mani una squadra tra le più scarse della sua ultrasecolare storia con i figli che, come una spina nel fianco, lo spingono annualmente a disfarsi di questa società ormai alla frutta.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il direttore di China-files.com, Gabriele Battaglia, spiega perché Alibaba-Milan avrebbe perfettamente senso. E rivela anche i possibili lati negativi della vicenda. L'articolo è del 28 aprile (due giorni fa) ed è uscito in contemporanea con la chiacchierata che lo stesso Battaglia ha fatto con Campopiano. Eccone un sunto: Battaglia è un milanista old school pertanto farebbe di tutto per togliersi dai piedi l'attuale proprietà/dirigenza. Fino ad ora si tratta soltanto di voci che provengono dall'Italia e che sono state riprese anche da South China Morning Post – di proprietà del Gruppo Alibaba – che riporta, appunto, delle voci. Un segno?
> Gli addetti ai lavori che sono stati contattati (giornalisti sportivi, business man nel marketing calcistico), sono molto scettici: i cinesi non buttano soldi. Perché dovrebbero farlo per un buco nero come una squadra italiana? Eppure c'è chi pensa che l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Alibaba avrebbe perfettamente senso. Parliamo di Rowan Simons, 48 enne inglese che vive in Cina da 28 anni ed è stato il primo commentatore straniero per la CCTV, tv di stato cinese. Simons afferma che "Nell'ambiente se ne sente parlare da tempo e anche economicamente sarebbe del tutto coerente. E vi spiego perché. Bisogna considerare diversi aspetti. Primo, il governo vuole che la Cina diventi una superpotenza calcistica. Quindi bisogna investire nel calcio. Secondo, in questo discorso si innestano i grandi gruppi imprenditoriali cinesi in concorrenza tra loro."
> Alibaba nasce come sito di e-commerce, ma col tempo ha diversificato i suoi investimenti, tant'è che recentemente ha creato una sua divisione sportiva. Ed è anche proprietario al 50% del Guangzhou. Ma non è tutto: lo scorso settembre è stato creato Alisport, che si propone di intercettare gran parte di quei 5mila miliardi di yuan (680 miliardi di euro) che, secondo stime ufficiali, dovrebbero rappresentare il valore totale del mercato legato allo sport in Cina.
> In che modo? Utilizzando l'immensa banca dati sugli utenti dei siti di e-commerce del gruppo per vendere loro eventi sportivi, equipaggiamento e altre merci. In poche parole: facendo diventare i 500 milioni di utenti Alibaba consumatori e praticanti di sport.
> ...


----------



## Gatecrasher (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Chiarisco qui perché mi scrivete in troppi: la firma imminente non è una vendita è un accordo tra le parti a trattare, in esclusiva. #Milan"*


Pasquale Campopiano il 27 aprile, da twitter:

*A chi mi sta scrivendo ribadisco: io non ho dato notizia su chi sono i cinesi, io ho scritto che Berlusconi ha detto sì alla cessione. Punto
*

Ora, sorge spontaneo un interrogativo: chi stracazzo è Pasquale Campopiano? Seconda considerazione: rileggendo le due affermazioni ivi riportate, direi che la credibilità va abbastanza a farsi f0ttere. Felicissimo di sbagliarmi. Resto in attesa, con (tanta) speranza e (tanto) distacco.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sono pessimista su questa vicenda però in questo articolo sembra che alla fine invece di essere 4 cordate tutte unite tendono a farsi i dispetti.



Nell'articolo non si dice che le 4 cordate che vogliono prendere il Milan si fanno i dispetti, ma che ci sono diversi gruppi cinesi che si fanno concorrenza per entrare nel business calcistico. Nella specie, Wanda vs Alibaba. Quest'ultima potrebbe quindi comprare il Milan per fare il "dispetto" non agli altri componenti della cordata che ci rileverà (che per ovvie ragioni devono remare tutti dalla stessa parte) ma nei confronti di Wanda che ha già preso l'Atletico Madrid ed altri asset di rilievo nel calcio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Aprile 2016)

A me invece Campopiano è sembrato sempre coerente con se stesso.


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2016)

Gatecrasher ha scritto:


> Pasquale Campopiano il 27 aprile, da twitter:
> 
> *A chi mi sta scrivendo ribadisco: io non ho dato notizia su chi sono i cinesi, io ho scritto che Berlusconi ha detto sì alla cessione. Punto
> *
> ...




La frase che tu riporti è antecedente alla sua esclusiva su Evergrande.
Se ti riferisci invece al "si alla cessione" lui intendeva dire che ha dato l'assenso a procedere.
Lunedì non viene comunque formalizzata la stessa, ma si gettano le basi per l',accordo definitivo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2016)

Gatecrasher ha scritto:


> Pasquale Campopiano il 27 aprile, da twitter:
> 
> *A chi mi sta scrivendo ribadisco: io non ho dato notizia su chi sono i cinesi, io ho scritto che Berlusconi ha detto sì alla cessione. Punto
> *
> ...



E' un giornalista che fino ad ora ha dimostrato avere le fonti giuste, tant'è che tutti arrivano sempre dopo di lui. Peraltro non si è mai contraddetto, fin dall'inizio aveva affermato che tra venerdì e lunedì si firmava il preliminare perché Berlusconi aveva dato il suo assenso alla cessione. Prima di quest'ultima però vanno effettuati determinati passaggi. Non è che siccome Berlusconi ha detto "si", allora si fa direttamente l'atto di cessione. Prima si fa il preliminare, poi un'altra due diligence di approfondimento, poi si spostano i capitali e infine si fa il closing. Tant'è che i cinesi si aspettano di chiudere entro giugno e se tutto va bene la tempistica verrà rispettata.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' un giornalista che fino ad ora ha dimostrato avere le fonti giuste, tant'è che tutti arrivano sempre dopo di lui. Peraltro non si è mai contraddetto, fin dall'inizio aveva affermato che tra venerdì e lunedì si firmava il preliminare perché Berlusconi aveva dato il suo assenso alla cessione. Prima di quest'ultima però vanno effettuati determinati passaggi. Non è che siccome Berlusconi ha detto "si", allora si fa direttamente l'atto di cessione. Prima si fa il preliminare, poi un'altra due diligence di approfondimento, poi si spostano i capitali e infine si fa il closing. Tant'è che i cinesi si aspettano di chiudere entro giugno e se tutto va bene la tempistica verrà rispettata.



Non ho seguito tweer per tweet la vicenda, ma in quelli riportati mi sembra di leggere che lui parli, per lunedì, di un "accordo tra le parti a trattare" e non di un preliminare.
C'è una bella differenza.

Detto questo è inutile star a sentire qualunque giornalista.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Non ho seguito tweer per tweet la vicenda, ma in quelli riportati mi sembra di leggere che lui parli, per lunedì, di un "accordo tra le parti a trattare" e non di un preliminare.
> C'è una bella differenza.
> 
> Detto questo è inutile star a sentire qualunque giornalista.



Nei precedenti articoli parlava di contratto preliminare ma la sostanza non cambia. Per un chiarimento più specifico vi rimando all'ottimo post di [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: 



Casnop ha scritto:


> E' un accordo preliminare che segna l'avvio della fase pre-closing che precede la conclusione dell'affare. Si attiva il circuito bancario per il trasferimento dei fondi presso le banche designate come advisor finanziari, su conti domiciliati presso filiali contigue a quelle delle banche che emettono i titoli, e si definisce il contenuto dell'atto di cessione delle quote. Leggevo nell'articolo di Festa che gli advisors per conto di Fininvest sono sempre i soliti per gli M&A del Biscione negli ultimi cinque anni: Lazard e BNP Paribas per i servizi finanziari e lo Studio Chiomenti per quelli legali. Ora anche dal fronte del Sole cominciano ad affluire le informazioni. Credo che potremmo allineare il quotidiano di Confindustria a Campopiano e Corsport tra le fonti aperte dell'affare Milan.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Nell'articolo non si dice che le 4 cordate che vogliono prendere il Milan si fanno i dispetti, ma che ci sono diversi gruppi cinesi che si fanno concorrenza per entrare nel business calcistico. Nella specie, Wanda vs Alibaba. Quest'ultima potrebbe quindi comprare il Milan per fare il "dispetto" non agli altri componenti della cordata che ci rileverà (che per ovvie ragioni devono remare tutti dalla stessa parte) ma nei confronti di Wanda che ha già preso l'Atletico Madrid ed altri asset di rilievo nel calcio.



Speriamo, speriamo


----------



## DannySa (30 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> *Ad ogni modo, il Milan ha degli sponsor. Voglio vedere che cosa dirà Galliani agli sponsor, di fronte alla prospettiva di passare un altro anno senza coppe, e con una squadra scarsissima. *



Lo vuoi sapere davvero?
Beh avresti una risposta tipo quella data nello scorso CDA: abbiamo un piano ma non te lo diciamo.
La squadra sarà competitiva? tranquilli, abbiamo un piano e stiamo progettando grandi cose, non possiamo dire nulla.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Chiarisco qui perché mi scrivete in troppi: la firma imminente non è una vendita è un accordo tra le parti a trattare, in esclusiva. #Milan"*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il direttore di China-files.com, Gabriele Battaglia, spiega perché Alibaba-Milan avrebbe perfettamente senso. E rivela anche i possibili lati negativi della vicenda. L'articolo è del 28 aprile (due giorni fa) ed è uscito in contemporanea con la chiacchierata che lo stesso Battaglia ha fatto con Campopiano. Eccone un sunto: Battaglia è un milanista old school pertanto farebbe di tutto per togliersi dai piedi l'attuale proprietà/dirigenza. Fino ad ora si tratta soltanto di voci che provengono dall'Italia e che sono state riprese anche da South China Morning Post – di proprietà del Gruppo Alibaba – che riporta, appunto, delle voci. Un segno?
> Gli addetti ai lavori che sono stati contattati (giornalisti sportivi, business man nel marketing calcistico), sono molto scettici: i cinesi non buttano soldi. Perché dovrebbero farlo per un buco nero come una squadra italiana? Eppure c'è chi pensa che l'acquisto del Milan da parte di Alibaba avrebbe perfettamente senso. Parliamo di Rowan Simons, 48 enne inglese che vive in Cina da 28 anni ed è stato il primo commentatore straniero per la CCTV, tv di stato cinese. Simons afferma che "Nell'ambiente se ne sente parlare da tempo e anche economicamente sarebbe del tutto coerente. E vi spiego perché. Bisogna considerare diversi aspetti. Primo, il governo vuole che la Cina diventi una superpotenza calcistica. Quindi bisogna investire nel calcio. Secondo, in questo discorso si innestano i grandi gruppi imprenditoriali cinesi in concorrenza tra loro."
> Alibaba nasce come sito di e-commerce, ma col tempo ha diversificato i suoi investimenti, tant'è che recentemente ha creato una sua divisione sportiva. Ed è anche proprietario al 50% del Guangzhou. Ma non è tutto: lo scorso settembre è stato creato Alisport, che si propone di intercettare gran parte di quei 5mila miliardi di yuan (680 miliardi di euro) che, secondo stime ufficiali, dovrebbero rappresentare il valore totale del mercato legato allo sport in Cina.
> In che modo? Utilizzando l'immensa banca dati sugli utenti dei siti di e-commerce del gruppo per vendere loro eventi sportivi, equipaggiamento e altre merci. In poche parole: facendo diventare i 500 milioni di utenti Alibaba consumatori e praticanti di sport.
> ...



*Quotate*


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Nei precedenti articoli parlava di contratto preliminare ma la sostanza non cambia. Per un chiarimento più specifico vi rimando all'ottimo post di [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]:



Beh ... se è un preliminare oppure no la sostanza cambia eccome...
Le informazioni riportate dall'utente Casnop sono solo una spiegazione di cosa è un preliminare, non c'è alcun indizio che verrà siglato lunedì tra le parti.

Se dovessi mettere 100 euro su una eventuale firma/non firma di un preliminare nella giornata di lunedì ... sceglierei senza ombra di dubbio la seconda opzione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2016)

*Ancora Campopiano che precisa i suoi Tweet (lunedì firma del preliminare, poi lunedì firma dell'esclusiva a trattare). 
A domanda se l'esclusiva fosse quindi il preliminare, il giornalista ha risposto: "si esatto. Nell'esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo"*


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (30 Aprile 2016)

Scusate, doppio post


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano che precisa i suoi Tweet (lunedì firma del preliminare, poi lunedì firma dell'esclusiva a trattare).
> A domanda se l'esclusiva fosse quindi il preliminare, il giornalista ha risposto: "si esatto. Nell'esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo"*



Mah...premesso che non ricordo nei dettagli tutte le tipologie di contratti...mi sembra che ci sia un po' di confusione, oppure non riesco ad interpretare bene cosa voglia dire il giornalista.
La firma di un contratto che sancisce l'esclusiva a trattare non è un contratto preliminare.
Con un preliminare il venditore si impegna a vendere, e un eventuale ripensamento ha delle conseguenze (che in un caso del genere non possono che essere molto onerose).

Ripeto che posso sbagliare, ma secondo me...Berlusconi un vero contratto preliminare lunedì non lo firma.


----------



## TheZio (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano che precisa i suoi Tweet (lunedì firma del preliminare, poi lunedì firma dell'esclusiva a trattare).
> A domanda se l'esclusiva fosse quindi il preliminare, il giornalista ha risposto: "si esatto. Nell'esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo"*



Sto leggendo il comunicato ufficiale di Vivendi sulla trattativa Premium: "Vivendi annuncia di avere sottoscritto un importante accordo vincolante, strategico e industriale con Mediaset..."
Forse più che i termini preliminare o esclusiva sarebbe meglio usare il termine "accordo", che comunque penso riassuma un pò entrambi i termini..

Chiedo lumi ai nostri esperti di trattative..


----------



## Hellscream (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano che precisa i suoi Tweet (lunedì firma del preliminare, poi lunedì firma dell'esclusiva a trattare).
> A domanda se l'esclusiva fosse quindi il preliminare, il giornalista ha risposto: "si esatto. Nell'esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo"*



Io spero per lui (e per noi) che lunedì succeda qualcosa... perchè se non succede niente...


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano che precisa i suoi Tweet (lunedì firma del preliminare, poi lunedì firma dell'esclusiva a trattare).
> A domanda se l'esclusiva fosse quindi il preliminare, il giornalista ha risposto: "si esatto. Nell'esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo"*



Il fatto positivo invece è che secondo me campopiano conosce già i termini dei contratti..in quanto specifica che nell'esclusiva sono compresi i termini dell' accordo che porteranno poi al closing..


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Il fatto positivo invece è che secondo me campopiano conosce già i termini dei contratti..in quanto specifica che nell'esclusiva sono compresi i termini dell' accordo che porteranno poi al closing..


Se vogliamo continuare a far finta di nulla per non avere rogne ok.
Ma mi sembra palese che le supposizioni su chi fosse l'informatore siano esatte.
Campopiano sa tutto, sa anche i termini dell'accordo, ma fa il suo gioco e la tira più a lungo possibile.
Quanti giornalisti sconosciuti conosci con questa quantità, accuratezza di informazioni e dettagli?


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano che precisa i suoi Tweet (lunedì firma del preliminare, poi lunedì firma dell'esclusiva a trattare).
> A domanda se l'esclusiva fosse quindi il preliminare, il giornalista ha risposto: "si esatto. Nell'esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo"*



Non capisco...Lunedì firma del preliminare, poi Lunedì firma dell'esclusiva a trattare..


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Aprile 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo continuare a far finta di nulla per non avere rogne ok.
> Ma mi sembra palese che le supposizioni su chi fosse l'informatore siano esatte.
> Campopiano sa tutto, sa anche i termini dell'accordo, ma fa il suo gioco e la tira più a lungo possibile.
> Quanti giornalisti sconosciuti conosci con questa quantità, accuratezza di informazioni e dettagli?



Esatto lui sa già tutto ciò che sta scritto sui contratti ma fino a lunedì non può aprir bocca


----------



## Gatecrasher (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' un giornalista che fino ad ora ha dimostrato avere le fonti giuste, tant'è che tutti arrivano sempre dopo di lui. Peraltro non si è mai contraddetto, fin dall'inizio aveva affermato che tra venerdì e lunedì si firmava il preliminare perché Berlusconi aveva dato il suo assenso alla cessione.


Pensa lunedì Campopiano, con tutto l'ordine dei giornalisti dietro e Silvio che annuncia il rilancio dell'Italmilan. Sai che risate. Boh, a me il circo non piace. Ci risentiamo prossima settimana.


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2016)

Comunque Campopiano ha detto che nell' "esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo" e che di fatto è un preliminare.
Ora, io non sono avvocato ma "Patto di esclusiva" è diverso da "Contratto Preliminare".
Lui ha continuato ad usare durante questi giorni entrambi i termini indistintamente, sebbene negli articoli mi sembra abbia utilizzato solo il termine " Preliminare ".
Esperti di diritto ne abbiamo?


----------



## siioca (30 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi io direi di stare tranquilli,il silenzio di fininvest,come il silenzio dei vari gruppi che sembra che facciano parte della cordata che sono in trattativa all acquisto del Milan, fa ben sperare.


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano che precisa i suoi Tweet (lunedì firma del preliminare, poi lunedì firma dell'esclusiva a trattare).
> A domanda se l'esclusiva fosse quindi il preliminare, il giornalista ha risposto: "si esatto. Nell'esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo"*



.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Aprile 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io direi di stare tranquilli,il silenzio di fininvest,come il silenzio dei vari gruppi che sembra che facciano parte della cordata che sono in trattativa all acquisto del Milan, fa ben sperare.


Si ma l'accessivo silenzio, a parere mio, potrebbe anche fare morire lì tutto sto discorso come se niente fosse... Perché sappiamo bene di cosa è in grado Berlusconi..


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano che precisa i suoi Tweet (lunedì firma del preliminare, poi lunedì firma dell'esclusiva a trattare).
> A domanda se l'esclusiva fosse quindi il preliminare, il giornalista ha risposto: "si esatto. Nell'esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo"*





gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Comunque Campopiano ha detto che nell' "esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo" e che di fatto è un preliminare.
> Ora, io non sono avvocato ma "Patto di esclusiva" è diverso da "Contratto Preliminare".
> Lui ha continuato ad usare durante questi giorni entrambi i termini indistintamente, sebbene negli articoli mi sembra abbia utilizzato solo il termine " Preliminare ".
> Esperti di diritto ne abbiamo?



In effetti Campopiano sembra aver fatto un po' di confusione. Pare sappia che lunedì verrà firmato qualcosa, ma non sa bene cosa.
Ha detto che lunedì si firma un "_accordo tra le parti a trattare, in esclusiva_", e poi aggiunge che "Nell'esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo". Allora che esclusiva a trattare è, se i termini dell'accordo ci sono già? Non so se mi sono spiegato.

EDIT: Magari per "termini dell'accordo" intende il prezzo delle azioni e la quantità delle stesse che sono oggetto della vendita, e l'esclusiva è poi per trattare altri dettagli.
Non so.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In effetti Campopiano sembra aver fatto un po' di confusione. Pare sappia che lunedì verrà firmato qualcosa, ma non sa bene cosa.
> Ha detto che lunedì si firma un "_accordo tra le parti a trattare, in esclusiva_", e poi aggiunge che "Nell'esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo". Allora che esclusiva a trattare è, se i termini dell'accordo ci sono già? Non so se mi sono spiegato.



Bisogna vedere che si intende per trattare. Magari i termini dell'accordo sono generali ma c'è da discutere su altre cose (tipo quando comprare il resto delle quote, le modalità del pagamento e cose così). Sarebbe lo scenario migliore, perchè in un mese penso che queste cose si risolvino.


----------



## Casnop (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano che precisa i suoi Tweet (lunedì firma del preliminare, poi lunedì firma dell'esclusiva a trattare).
> A domanda se l'esclusiva fosse quindi il preliminare, il giornalista ha risposto: "si esatto. Nell'esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo"*


Si conclude un impegno preliminare, che ha effetti obbligatori per le parti alla stipulazione del definitivo, il closing, pena la esposizione ad una responsabilità contrattuale. In questa cornice obbligatoria si inserisce naturalmente l'esclusiva, ovvero l'impegno di Fininvest a non trattare sullo stesso oggetto con terzi da quel momento sino al closing. Questo patto di esclusiva protegge le parti nelle successive fasi pre-closing, estremamente onerose in relazione a tutta la movimentazione occorrente alle operazioni di passaggio dei fondi tramite il sistema bancario internazionale. Se si è in questa fase, il suo superamento segna il primo punto di non ritorno nel negoziato: le parti sono certamente libere di fare ciò che vogliono da quel momento in poi, ma la eventuale libertà di recesso dal negoziato è sanzionata con l'applicazione di penali, che talvolta possono raggiungere il 25-30% del valore della transazione. Qualche fonte ha riportato che il consorzio cinese avrebbe presentato fideiussioni per un deposito cauzionale di 150 milioni di euro a garanzia dell'impegno a concludere: la notizia potrebbe essere vera, perché l'importo delle eventuali penali potrebbero essere più o meno questo. Ecco perché la firma pesa.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere che si intende per trattare. Magari i termini dell'accordo sono generali ma c'è da discutere su altre cose (tipo quando comprare il resto delle quote, le modalità del pagamento e cose così). Sarebbe lo scenario migliore, perchè in un mese penso che queste cose si risolvino.



Si, ho aggiunto questo al mio messaggio proprio poco fa. Questo sembra lo scenario più plausibile.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano che precisa i suoi Tweet (lunedì firma del preliminare, poi lunedì firma dell'esclusiva a trattare).
> A domanda se l'esclusiva fosse quindi il preliminare, il giornalista ha risposto: "si esatto. Nell'esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo"*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si, ho aggiunto questo al mio messaggio proprio poco fa. Questo sembra lo scenario più plausibile.



Di sicuro sarebbe lo scenario migliore. Per me il più plausibile è che non lo sappia bene manco lui cosa ci sarà scritto.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si conclude un impegno preliminare, che ha effetti obbligatori per le parti alla stipulazione del definitivo, il closing, pena la esposizione ad una responsabilità contrattuale. In questa cornice obbligatoria si inserisce naturalmente l'esclusiva, ovvero l'impegno di Fininvest a non trattare sullo stesso oggetto con terzi da quel momento sino al closing. Questo patto di esclusiva protegge le parti nelle successive fasi pre-closing, estremamente onerose in relazione a tutta la movimentazione occorrente alle operazioni di passaggio dei fondi tramite il sistema bancario internazionale. Se si è in questa fase, il suo superamento segna il primo punto di non ritorno nel negoziato: le parti sono certamente libere di fare ciò che vogliono da quel momento in poi, ma la eventuale libertà di recesso dal negoziato è sanzionata con l'applicazione di penali, che talvolta possono raggiungere il 25-30% del negoziato. Qualche fonte ha riportato che il consorzio cinese avrebbe presentato fideiussioni per un deposito cauzionale di 150 milioni di euro a garanzia dell'impegno a concludere: la notizia potrebbe essere vera, perché l'importo delle eventuali penali potrebbero essere più o meno questo. Ecco perché la firma pesa.



Quindi quella che formalmente è un'esclusiva a trattare, sostanzialmente non è altro che un divieto a trattare la vendita con altri? (dato che una trattativa sembra esserci già stata)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si conclude un impegno preliminare, che ha effetti obbligatori per le parti alla stipulazione del definitivo, il closing, pena la esposizione ad una responsabilità contrattuale. In questa cornice obbligatoria si inserisce naturalmente l'esclusiva, ovvero l'impegno di Fininvest a non trattare sullo stesso oggetto con terzi da quel momento sino al closing. Questo patto di esclusiva protegge le parti nelle successive fasi pre-closing, estremamente onerose in relazione a tutta la movimentazione occorrente alle operazioni di passaggio dei fondi tramite il sistema bancario internazionale. Se si è in questa fase, il suo superamento segna il primo punto di non ritorno nel negoziato: le parti sono certamente libere di fare ciò che vogliono da quel momento in poi, ma la eventuale libertà di recesso dal negoziato è sanzionata con l'applicazione di penali, che talvolta possono raggiungere il 25-30% del negoziato. Qualche fonte ha riportato che il consorzio cinese avrebbe presentato fideiussioni per un deposito cauzionale di 150 milioni di euro a garanzia dell'impegno a concludere: la notizia potrebbe essere vera, perché l'importo delle eventuali penali potrebbero essere più o meno questo. Ecco perché la firma pesa.



Campopiano quindi non ha detto una fesseria (ma vista la qualità delle sue fonti era indubbio). 

Detto in poche parole: lunedì o martedì (se si sta dietro a Ravezzani) verrà firmato un impegno vincolante, preliminare ed esclusivo. Atto prodromico al successivo closing. Interessante infine anche la tua osservazione sui 150M messi a deposito: in effetti è assai probabile che sia questo il prezzo da pagare per Silvio qualora gli vengano in mente strane idee.


----------



## Casnop (30 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quindi quella che formalmente è un'esclusiva a trattare, sostanzialmente non è altro che un divieto a trattare la vendita con altri? (dato che una trattativa sembra esserci già stata)



Si. L'accordo è concluso, come oggetto, prezzo e modalità di pagamento, e si avvia la tipica fase che precede la stipulazione del contratto definitivo con il passaggio contestuale ed incrociato tra quote e fondi. L'eventuale trattativa con terzi soggetti dopo questo momento è violazione del contratto (breach of contract), ed è fonte di responsabilità non più precontrattuale ma contrattuale.


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si. L'accordo è concluso, come oggetto, prezzo e modalità di pagamento, e si avvia la tipica fase che precede la stipulazione del contratto definitivo con il passaggio contestuale ed incrociato tra quote e fondi. L'eventuale trattativa con terzi soggetti dopo questo momento è violazione del contratto (breach of contract), ed è fonte di responsabilità non più precontrattuale ma contrattuale.



Quindi, di fatto l'esclusiva sarebbe una specie di "clausola" nel contratto preliminare, volta a evitare una trattativa con terzi nella fase pre-closing?
Grazie delle delucidazioni in materia!


----------



## The P (30 Aprile 2016)

Ho trovato un articolo intitolato: 

"China's Most Innovative Capital Outflow Yet: Buying Legendary Italian Football Club AC Milan"

ovvero:

Il più innovativo deflusso di capitali in Cina: comprare il legendario club italiano AC Milan"

La parte finale dell'articolo dice questo:

_*"La matematica è semplice: in Cina ci sono 30 miliardi di dollari in depositi passivi nelle banche, i proprietari di questi asset sanno bene cosa sta arrivando, e sono disperati nel tentativo di portare fuori dalla cina questi capitali. Non importa a quele prezzo"*_

Il nano si porta via un miliardo ragazzi, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Casnop (30 Aprile 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Quindi, di fatto l'esclusiva sarebbe una specie di "clausola" nel contratto preliminare, volta a evitare una trattativa con terzi nella fase pre-closing?
> Grazie delle delucidazioni in materia!


Si, è la logica conseguenza di un accordo preliminare, ma la sostanza è proprio quest'ultimo.


----------



## Casnop (30 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Ho trovato un articolo intitolato:
> 
> "China's Most Innovative Capital Outflow Yet: Buying Legendary Italian Football Club AC Milan"
> 
> ...


Se il Governo autorizza, quei capitali escono via in un lampo. Ricordare il Berlusconi di un anno fa: "Tratto con uno Stato". Chiaro?


----------



## __king george__ (30 Aprile 2016)

il bello è che tutti aspettiamo lunedi (o martedi non si capisce)...poi magari non esce nulla...il che non vuol dire che campopiano abbia toppato perche probabilmente direbbe (come ha già detto) "non è detto che ci siano comunicati dalle parti"...

ciò che voglio dire è:se lunedi o martedi non esce nulla,ne in bene ne in male,come lo dobbiamo interpretare?


----------



## gianluca1193 (30 Aprile 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il bello è che tutti aspettiamo lunedi (o martedi non si capisce)...poi magari non esce nulla...il che non vuol dire che campopiano abbia toppato perche probabilmente direbbe (come ha già detto) "non è detto che ci siano comunicati dalle parti"...
> 
> ciò che voglio dire è:se lunedi o martedi non esce nulla,ne in bene ne in male,come lo dobbiamo interpretare?



Ma Campopiano non potrà esimersi dal dare news, pena linciaggio.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (30 Aprile 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Comunque Campopiano ha detto che nell' "esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo" e che di fatto è un preliminare.
> Ora, io non sono avvocato ma "Patto di esclusiva" è diverso da "Contratto Preliminare".
> Lui ha continuato ad usare durante questi giorni entrambi i termini indistintamente, sebbene negli articoli mi sembra abbia utilizzato solo il termine " Preliminare ".
> Esperti di diritto ne abbiamo?




E' la questione che ho sollevato anche io qualche messaggio fa 
Secondo me Campopiano ... perlomeno da come ha scritto i suoi tweet, non ha la più pallida idea di cosa verrà firmato lunedì.
Sempre che qualcosa verrà effettivamente firmato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Ho trovato un articolo intitolato:
> 
> "China's Most Innovative Capital Outflow Yet: Buying Legendary Italian Football Club AC Milan"
> 
> ...



Beh, direi che quell'articolo conferma il discorso che faceva la fonte di Battaglia qualche pagina fa  i cinesi stanno cercando un modo di investire i loro soldi prima che questi spariscano o diminuiscano per via della crisi.


----------



## Casnop (30 Aprile 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il bello è che tutti aspettiamo lunedi (o martedi non si capisce)...poi magari non esce nulla...il che non vuol dire che campopiano abbia toppato perche probabilmente direbbe (come ha già detto) "non è detto che ci siano comunicati dalle parti"...
> 
> ciò che voglio dire è:se lunedi o martedi non esce nulla,ne in bene ne in male,come lo dobbiamo interpretare?


Il problema non si pone. Lo scorso anno, all'atto della sottoscrizione dell'accordo preliminare tra Fininvest e Taechaubol per il passaggio in favore di quest'ultimo del 48% delle azioni del Milan detenute da Fininvest, le parti diramarono un comunicato congiunto con cui diedero notizia dell'accordo, determinandone nel dettaglio i contenuti. All'epoca fu fissato, se non erro, un termine di otto settimane per la stipulazione dell'accordo definitivo, mai raggiunto. Le differenze in questo caso sono date dal fatto che il termine sarà con ogni probabilità più breve, se Galatioto parlava lo scorso 15 aprile di chiusura della operazione entro sei-otto settimane, e dal fatto che con ogni probabilità una mancata stipulazione del definitivo per fatto imputabile ad una delle parti esporrà ad una responsabilità per rottura del contratto con applicazioni di sanzioni, o penali, che all'epoca furono gentilmente "abbonate" a Mr. Bee. Stavolta tira un'altra aria, non buonissima per Fininvest e Silvio Berlusconi.


----------



## Henry (1 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Comunque Campopiano ha detto che nell' "esclusiva ci sono i termini dell'accordo" e che di fatto è un preliminare.
> Ora, io non sono avvocato ma "Patto di esclusiva" è diverso da "Contratto Preliminare".
> Lui ha continuato ad usare durante questi giorni entrambi i termini indistintamente, sebbene negli articoli mi sembra abbia utilizzato solo il termine " Preliminare ".
> Esperti di diritto ne abbiamo?



Giungo a fagiolo, anche se ancora non ho esperienza pratica.  Il punto da chiarire è la questione della natura giuridica del documento. Io come semplice aspirante leguleio non ho certo esperienza diretta di queste cose, ma conosco i testi specialistici che si occupano a livello di approfondimento monografico della circolazione delle partecipazioni azionarie e descrivono analiticamente la prassi internazionale del settore, cosa che mi può tornare utile per provare a fare delle ipotesi sul grado di vincolatività del documento che dovrebbe essere firmato, elemento su cui, comprensibilmente, si appunta l’attenzione dei tifosi, timorosi degli ondivaghi umori del vecchio Silvio. Non possiamo essere certi di nulla, ma possiamo ricostruire un quadro presumibilmente realistico sulla scorta delle notizie giornalistiche, confrontandole con la consolidata prassi di settore, tenendo presente che nulla vieta nulla in questo campo, dove l’autonomia privata regna (ehm…quasi) sovrana, ma io dubito fortemente che un soggetto come Berlusconi, con la psicologia che ha, si faccia imporre un iter stravagante che fuoriesca dal seminato della prassi internazionale, che ormai si è cristallizzata notevolmente. Vediamo se riesco a dire cose comprensibili. Dunque, come premessa possiamo dire che la società ha sede in Italia e il venditore non è uno straccione, quindi si presume che abbia preteso come legge applicabile il diritto italiano. La prassi conosce un iter fondamentale, come accennato nei giorni scorsi da Casnop, che sostanzialmente è questo:

1a lettera di intenti , 2a contratto definitivo di trasferimento delle azioni, 3a closing differito; oppure:

1b lettera di intenti, 2b contratto preliminare di trasferimento delle azioni, 3b contratto definitivo e closing contestuale 

Si tratta di percorsi in parte formalmente diversi ma che hanno un significato equivalente. Il lasso di tempo che intercorre tra il 2 e il 3 serve ad una moltitudine di atti e controlli che variano molto a seconda della complessità della società target: il contratto vincolante è il numero 2 nella sostanza, il closing è nient’altro che l’esecuzione delle numerose obbligazioni che le parti hanno assunto contrattualmente con il definitivo - oppure si sono impegnate contrattualmente ad assumere nel caso si faccia prima un preliminare - tra le quali spiccano le due fondamentali: il pagamento del prezzo e la girata delle azioni. Questo fenomeno dipende dal fatto che in questo campo anche il definitivo viene usato come preliminare, perché quasi mai gli viene riconosciuto il normale effetto traslativo della proprietà, ma solo un effetto obbligatorio, l’effetto “reale” qui di solito avviene solo al momento del closing, quando il venditore adempie all’obbligo di fare la girata delle azioni, cosa che determina il passaggio di proprietà del pacchetto azionario e fornisce al nuovo titolare la legittimazione ad esercitare i diritti amministrativi, incorporati nei titoli azionari, nei confronti della società target, che naturalmente nel nostro caso è il Milan.
*Io sono ragionevolmente certo che siamo ancora alla fase 1, che è una fase, come detto da Casnop, di natura precontrattuale. Nel settore di cui parliamo la lettera di intenti ormai da tempo si è venuta a configurare come un documento non vincolante se non nei termini minimi che dirò*. Essa ha una grande importanza pratica nel programmare e scandire i futuri passi della trattativa, e spesso segnala che le parti nella sostanza sono addivenute ad un intesa di massima sui termini essenziali del futuro contratto, *ma da essa normalmente non sorgono obbligazioni contrattuali che riguardino l’oggetto principale della futura compravendita*. Eventuali riferimenti allo stato della trattativa e ai termini di massima già concordati informalmente (heads of agreement, term sheet etc.) sono circondati solitamente da ferree espressioni volte a segnalare la loro natura giuridicamente non vincolante (subject to contract è sintagma che ricorre spesso).* Gli unici “binding agreements” che in genere tale documento contiene, ossia veri accordi di natura contrattuale, sono gli accordi di standstill e quelli di non-disclosure/confidentiality, (assieme ad altri che non fanno al caso nostro, tipo divieti di insider trading e di storno di dipendenti), ossia i patti di esclusiva e di riservatezza, la cui eventuale violazione comporta sicuramente una responsabilità per inadempimento. E quindi molto spesso delle clausole penali ci sono, ma bisogna chiarire che esse appunto fanno riferimento solo agli obblighi che ho citato sopra *(durante la vigenza del patto di esclusiva la Fininvest non può certo trattare con altri o addirittura vendere le azioni senza incorrere in una violazione contrattuale; le violazioni degli obblighi di segretezza invece sono scarsamente giustiziabili nella pratica, per ovvie ragioni), e non sono assolutamente volte a sanzionare la rottura ingiustificata di trattative ben avviate che abbiano fatto sorgere in una della parti un legittimo affidamento sulla loro buona riuscita. Tale condotta al massimo può dar luogo a una forma di responsabilità precontrattuale, (malgrado la moderna tendenza di inserire clausole che escludano seccamente anche quest’ultima) che però riguarda solamente, e sempre che si dimostri la malafede della controparte, l’obbligo di risarcimento delle spese affrontate (avvocati consulenti etc.) e dei danni per le eventuali occasioni perse, che in questo caso sarebbero ardue da dimostrare (tipo: “se non mi facevi perdere tempo compravo un’altra squadra che nel frattempo altri hanno acquisito"): si tratta della lesione del cd. interesse contrattuale negativo, che come ben capite è ben diverso e più limitato rispetto all’interesse contrattuale positivo, che un vero e proprio inadempimento contrattuale può ledere, esponendo il “colpevole” ad una piena responsabilità. D’altronde anche la logica può soccorrere un osservatore digiuno di conoscenze delle pratiche di settore: se io concedo un’esclusiva a trattare significa che nessuna obbligazione contrattuale per il momento è sorta sull’oggetto principale della trattativa e quindi nessuna penale potrebbe preventivamente quantificare un danno da inadempimento neppure astrattamente concepibile; una stravagante penale di dimensioni spropositate, paragonabile a quella che comparirebbe a buon diritto in un preliminare o in un definitivo, costruita surrettiziamente per sanzionare la rottura ingiustificata delle trattative, sarebbe drasticamente ridotta in sede giudiziale in quanto abusiva e manifestamente eccessiva.
Naturalmente, sul piano strettamente pratico, non avessimo a che fare con un soggetto prono ai colpi di testa, potremmo stare tranquilli, perché quando ci si scambia le lettere di intenti vuol dire che le prospettive sono ottime e una felice conclusione dell’affare è molto probabile.* Se si pretendono certezze giuridiche, la lettera di intenti in sé per sé non serve a un fico secco, cari amici bisognerà pazientare ancora un po’…* Corre l’obbligo di accennare, per altro, che spesso vengono firmati patti di esclusiva nudi e crudi, senza neppure una lettera di intenti, ma non sembra essere questo il caso. Ho aspettato prima di postare il mio contributo, attendendo la versione finale di Campopiano, perché se avesse tenuto duro sul concetto di “preliminare” avrei scritto cose diverse, ma il concetto di patto di esclusiva è un chiodo piantato nella bara degli entusiasmi prematuri, almeno per coloro che pretendono robusti vincoli giuridici e non solo reputazionali. Per concludere:* clausole penali presenti in un patto di esclusiva che eccedano la legittima e circoscritta funzione di liquidare preventivamente il danno da inadempimento del patto medesimo, secondo il mio umilissimo parere, non stanno né in cielo né in terra, mentre salatissime penali poste a presidio di un contratto preliminare o definitivo sarebbero normalissime e in linea con la prassi.*


----------



## kolao95 (1 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Giungo a fagiolo, anche se ancora non ho esperienza pratica.  Il punto da chiarire è la questione della natura giuridica del documento. Io come semplice aspirante leguleio non ho certo esperienza diretta di queste cose, ma conosco i testi specialistici che si occupano a livello di approfondimento monografico della circolazione delle partecipazioni azionarie e descrivono analiticamente la prassi internazionale del settore, cosa che mi può tornare utile per provare a fare delle ipotesi sul grado di vincolatività del documento che dovrebbe essere firmato, elemento su cui, comprensibilmente, si appunta l’attenzione dei tifosi, timorosi degli ondivaghi umori del vecchio Silvio. Non possiamo essere certi di nulla, ma possiamo ricostruire un quadro presumibilmente realistico sulla scorta delle notizie giornalistiche, confrontandole con la consolidata prassi di settore, tenendo presente che nulla vieta nulla in questo campo, dove l’autonomia privata regna (ehm…quasi) sovrana, ma io dubito fortemente che un soggetto come Berlusconi, con la psicologia che ha, si faccia imporre un iter stravagante che fuoriesca dal seminato della prassi internazionale, che ormai si è cristallizzata notevolmente. Vediamo se riesco a dire cose comprensibili. Dunque, come premessa possiamo dire che la società ha sede in Italia e il venditore non è uno straccione, quindi si presume che abbia preteso come legge applicabile il diritto italiano. La prassi conosce un iter fondamentale, come accennato nei giorni scorsi da Casnop, che sostanzialmente è questo:
> 
> 1a lettera di intenti , 2a contratto definitivo di trasferimento delle azioni, 3a closing differito; oppure:
> 
> ...



Complimenti per l'ampia delucidazione


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Maggio 2016)

Raga in Cina non si parla d'altro ormai, riguardo lo Sport ovviamente. Ho un amico cinese, e lì si parla di Milan ovviamente, e viene ancora visto come una squadra leggendaria.  ah mi ha dato alcune conferme interessanti


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga in Cina non si parla d'altro ormai, riguardo lo Sport ovviamente. Ho un amico cinese, e lì si parla di Milan ovviamente, e viene ancora visto come una squadra leggendaria.  ah mi ha dato alcune conferme interessanti



Spara


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga in Cina non si parla d'altro ormai, riguardo lo Sport ovviamente. Ho un amico cinese, e lì si parla di Milan ovviamente, e viene ancora visto come una squadra leggendaria.  ah mi ha dato alcune conferme interessanti



Non lasciarci cosi sulle spine,dicci tutto.


----------



## Henry (1 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Complimenti per l'ampia delucidazione



Se è una comune lettera di intenti programmatica mi prendo i complimenti. Se fosse invece una di quelle rare lettere di intenti di natura negoziale avrei sparato a salve . Ma non conoscendone il contenuto preciso sono costretto a rifarmi alla prassi più comune per indovinarne la portata giuridica.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=2513]Henry[/MENTION],Galatioto ha detto che se tutto andava bene si concludeva tutto in 6-8 Settimane,quindi im questo caso non sarebbe più plausibile un contratto preliminare invece della lettera d'intenti?


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Maggio 2016)

Tanto per capirci, ci siamo risentiti dopo tanto tempo, e gli chiedo se avesse notizie a riguardo ( premesso che lui adesso lavora in Canada, ma ha fratello e parenti lì in Cina). Considerate che il Milan viene chiamato direttamente MIlano  come se non ci fossero anche gli intertristi. In ogni caso senza che io gli dicessi chi ci fosse dietro a questa cordata, mi fa: Ovviamente Yun Ma ( in Cina lo chiamano così) e io ma chi Jack Ma? è lui si proprio lui. Mi ha detto che sotto il profilo economico siamo in una botte di ferro, lui ormai sta entrando in modo molto forte nel fondo Evergrande, ha l'obiettivo di dominare dal punto di vista economico non solo in Asia ma anche in Europa, e quando si mette in testa una cosa ci riesce. Inoltre mi ha confermato questa sorta di "battaglia" con Wanda Group  In Cina sanno tutti che c'è lui dietro, anche se non capisco come mai qui non dicano niente. Il Milan ancora va fortissimo lì, sono innamorati di San Siro ( a questo punto mi chiedo se vorranno fare un nuovo stadio).


P.S ho chiesto se la trattativa fosse reale oppure una cavolata, mi ha risposto così: Neanche Berlusconi può permettersi di rifiutare uno come Jack Ma. E se lo fa se ne pentirà amaramente


----------



## Henry (1 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2513]Henry[/MENTION],Galatioto ha detto che se tutto andava bene si concludeva tutto in 6-8 Settimane,quindi im questo caso non sarebbe più plausibile un contratto preliminare invece della lettera d'intenti?



Ma forse lui si riferiva al contratto vincolante che è quello che interessa sul piano pratico, le cose successive sono formalità e tecnicalità. Neppur un pazzo violerebbe neppure un preliminare in senso tecnico. basterebbe quello per essere sicuri e la tempistica sarebbe rispettata


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Ma forse lui si riferiva al contratto vincolante che è quello che interessa sul piano pratico, le cose successive sono formalità e tecnicalità. Neppur un pazzo violerebbe neppure un preliminare in senso tecnico. basterebbe quello per essere sicuri e la tempistica sarebbe rispettata



Lo stesso Campopiano ha detto che i Cinesi vogliono chiudere entro Giugno,ma se si trattasse di una semplice lettera di intenti ci sarebbero i tempi pratici per farlo?


----------



## Henry (1 Maggio 2016)

Il mio intento comunque era quello di mettere in guardia che il fatto che vengano riportati i termini e i punti fermi già concordati informalmente non vuol dire che le parti si siano impegnate a rispettarli riconoscendoli come vincolanti in senso contrattuale. il patto di esclusiva mi fa dubitare che si tratti di una lettera di intenti pesante di tipo negoziale. Se mi sono già impegnato che bisogno c'è di stipulare un patto di esclusiva che specificamente mi vieti di trattare con altri la vendita di una cosa che non posso più vendere ad altri. Nel passato sono sorte controversie perché le parti erano meno attente a scrivere questi documenti e spesso una delle parti si ritrovava vincolata senza averlo neppure voluto, a fronte di interpretazioni giudiziali che riconoscevano natura contrattuale alle "puntuazioni" che riportavano presunti accordi su elementi essenziali. Adesso quasi sempre per essere sicure scrivono esplicitamente "subject to contract" e buona notte al secchio.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tanto per capirci, ci siamo risentiti dopo tanto tempo, e gli chiedo se avesse notizie a riguardo ( premesso che lui adesso lavora in Canada, ma ha fratello e parenti lì in Cina). Considerate che il Milan viene chiamato direttamente MIlano  come se non ci fossero anche gli intertristi. In ogni caso senza che io gli dicessi chi ci fosse dietro a questa cordata, mi fa: Ovviamente Yun Ma ( in Cina lo chiamano così) e io ma chi Jack Ma? è lui si proprio lui. Mi ha detto che sotto il profilo economico siamo in una botte di ferro, lui ormai sta entrando in modo molto forte nel fondo Evergrande, ha l'obiettivo di dominare dal punto di vista economico non solo in Asia ma anche in Europa, e quando si mette in testa una cosa ci riesce. Inoltre mi ha confermato questa sorta di "battaglia" con Wanda Group  In Cina sanno tutti che c'è lui dietro, anche se non capisco come mai qui non dicano niente. Il Milan ancora va fortissimo lì, sono innamorati di San Siro ( a questo punto mi chiedo se vorranno fare un nuovo stadio).
> 
> 
> P.S ho chiesto se la trattativa fosse reale oppure una cavolata, mi ha risposto così: Neanche Berlusconi può permettersi di rifiutare uno come Jack Ma. E se lo fa se ne pentirà amaramente



In questa trattativa sia fininvest che Berlusconi sanno che con questa gente non si scherza..perciò stavolta sento che andrà tutto per il meglio..dai jack il colpo di grazia..


----------



## Henry (1 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Lo stesso Campopiano ha detto che i Cinesi vogliono chiudere entro Giugno,ma se si trattasse di una semplice lettera di intenti ci sarebbero i tempi pratici per farlo?



Dipende cosa si intende con il concetto di chiudere: la sostanza vincolante sì, magari tutte le formalità no, oppure sì anche quelle, in fondo mica si tratta della cessione di una multinazionale petrolifera, con i procedimenti di aggiustamento di prezzo quando il nuovo padrone verifica ancora meglio come è messa la baracca. La due diligence non arriva dappertutto, per dire, ma qui onestamente non siamo di fronte a una grande azienda e quindi se i cinesi hanno fretta si può fare il grosso entro Giugno con tanto di vincolo a prova di bomba, o meglio di colpi di testa...


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Il mio intento comunque era quello di mettere in guardia che il fatto che vengano riportati i termini e i punti fermi già concordati informalmente non vuol dire che le parti si siano impegnate a rispettarli riconoscendoli come vincolanti in senso contrattuale. il patto di esclusiva mi fa dubitare che si tratti di una lettera di intenti pesante di tipo negoziale. Se mi sono già impegnato che bisogno c'è di stipulare un patto di esclusiva che specificamente mi vieti di trattare con altri la vendita di una cosa che non posso più vendere ad altri. Nel passato sono sorte controversie perché le parti erano meno attente a scrivere questi documenti e spesso una delle parti si ritrovava vincolata senza averlo neppure voluto, a fronte di interpretazioni giudiziali che riconoscevano natura contrattuale alle "puntuazioni" che riportavano presunti accordi su elementi essenziali. Adesso quasi sempre per essere sicure scrivono esplicitamente "subject to contract" e buona notte al secchio.



Grazia per aver speso il tuo tempo ed averci spiegato il tutto,hai fatto un ottimo lavoro.Speriamo si tratti,come ho detto,di un vero e proprio contratto preliminare.


----------



## Henry (1 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Grazia per aver speso il tuo tempo ed averci spiegato il tutto,hai fatto un ottimo lavoro.Speriamo si tratti,come ho detto,di un vero e proprio contratto preliminare.



Lo spero anch'io. In tal caso saremmo già sicuri al cento per cento, il Berlusca sarà ormai lesso di testa, ma autolesionistico da violare un contratto con tutti i crismi con penali da centinaia di M non ce lo vedo proprio. A pagare pochi milioni di spese legali e professionali della controparte dopo un colpo di testa invece purtroppo sì...


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2513]Henry[/MENTION],Galatioto ha detto che se tutto andava bene si concludeva tutto in 6-8 Settimane,quindi im questo caso non sarebbe più plausibile un contratto preliminare invece della lettera d'intenti?



This.


Galatiotio mica è un giornalista chiacchierone, c'è da fidarsi di lui


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Giungo a fagiolo, anche se ancora non ho esperienza pratica.  Il punto da chiarire è la questione della natura giuridica del documento. Io come semplice aspirante leguleio non ho certo esperienza diretta di queste cose, ma conosco i testi specialistici che si occupano a livello di approfondimento monografico della circolazione delle partecipazioni azionarie e descrivono analiticamente la prassi internazionale del settore, cosa che mi può tornare utile per provare a fare delle ipotesi sul grado di vincolatività del documento che dovrebbe essere firmato, elemento su cui, comprensibilmente, si appunta l’attenzione dei tifosi, timorosi degli ondivaghi umori del vecchio Silvio. Non possiamo essere certi di nulla, ma possiamo ricostruire un quadro presumibilmente realistico sulla scorta delle notizie giornalistiche, confrontandole con la consolidata prassi di settore, tenendo presente che nulla vieta nulla in questo campo, dove l’autonomia privata regna (ehm…quasi) sovrana, ma io dubito fortemente che un soggetto come Berlusconi, con la psicologia che ha, si faccia imporre un iter stravagante che fuoriesca dal seminato della prassi internazionale, che ormai si è cristallizzata notevolmente. Vediamo se riesco a dire cose comprensibili. Dunque, come premessa possiamo dire che la società ha sede in Italia e il venditore non è uno straccione, quindi si presume che abbia preteso come legge applicabile il diritto italiano. La prassi conosce un iter fondamentale, come accennato nei giorni scorsi da Casnop, che sostanzialmente è questo:
> 
> 1a lettera di intenti , 2a contratto definitivo di trasferimento delle azioni, 3a closing differito; oppure:
> 
> ...



Conplimenti e grazie mille per aver spiegato a noi profani del diritto tutto ciò!


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Dipende cosa si intende con il concetto di chiudere: la sostanza vincolante sì, magari tutte le formalità no, oppure sì anche quelle, in fondo mica si tratta della cessione di una multinazionale petrolifera, con i procedimenti di aggiustamento di prezzo quando il nuovo padrone verifica ancora meglio come è messa la baracca. La due diligence non arriva dappertutto, per dire, ma qui onestamente non siamo di fronte a una grande azienda e quindi se i cinesi hanno fretta si può fare il grosso entro Giugno con tanto di vincolo a prova di bomba, o meglio di colpi di testa...



Credo (e spero) comunque che Campopiano abbia fatto un po' di confusione a riportare i termini tecnici.
Spero vivamente che il contratto sia PRELIMINARE.


----------



## Henry (1 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Conplimenti e grazie mille per aver spiegato a noi profani del diritto tutto ciò!



Tutto sommato è una cosa divertente cercare di interpretare un documento legale senza averlo letto, basandosi sui rumors giornalistici, quindi mi sono detto perché non provare vista la nevralgica importanza della cosa per noi tifosi, in precedenza avevo usato gli amici e la ragazza come cavie, visto che spesso mi dicono che non ho buone capacità divulgative in materia. Se si è capito qualcosa sono contento.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Credo (e spero) comunque che Campopiano abbia fatto un po' di confusione a riportare i termini tecnici.
> Spero vivamente che il contratto sia PRELIMINARE.



Secondo me Campopiano intendeva il preliminare,vediamo se domani dara ulteriori chiarimenti.


----------



## galianivatene (1 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tanto per capirci, ci siamo risentiti dopo tanto tempo, e gli chiedo se avesse notizie a riguardo ( premesso che lui adesso lavora in Canada, ma ha fratello e parenti lì in Cina). Considerate che il Milan viene chiamato direttamente MIlano  come se non ci fossero anche gli intertristi. In ogni caso senza che io gli dicessi chi ci fosse dietro a questa cordata, mi fa: Ovviamente Yun Ma ( in Cina lo chiamano così) e io ma chi Jack Ma? è lui si proprio lui. Mi ha detto che sotto il profilo economico siamo in una botte di ferro, lui ormai sta entrando in modo molto forte nel fondo Evergrande, ha l'obiettivo di dominare dal punto di vista economico non solo in Asia ma anche in Europa, e quando si mette in testa una cosa ci riesce. Inoltre mi ha confermato questa sorta di "battaglia" con Wanda Group  In Cina sanno tutti che c'è lui dietro, anche se non capisco come mai qui non dicano niente. Il Milan ancora va fortissimo lì, sono innamorati di San Siro ( a questo punto mi chiedo se vorranno fare un nuovo stadio).
> 
> 
> P.S ho chiesto se la trattativa fosse reale oppure una cavolata, mi ha risposto così: Neanche Berlusconi può permettersi di rifiutare uno come Jack Ma. E se lo fa se ne pentirà amaramente



Mah, io sto tutti i giorni a controllare se esce qualche notizia sui i media in cinese o in tv e la sensazione e' sempre la stessa. Se ne parla tanto, ma le notizie sono semplici rilanci dalle fonti italiane. Non si aggiunge nulla, se non considerazioni sul perche' i cinesi vorrebbero il Milan. Il livello di dettaglio e' ancora piu' basso ed il taglio giornalistico ingenuo.

Ripeto, anche tutte le bufale del passato hanno trovato (effimero, chiaramente) risalto qui. Ovviamente qui la cosa e' diversa, perche' la trattativa esiste ed e' concreta ed adesso tutti ne parlano, perche' il Milan ancora oggi e' la squadra europea piu trasmessa in diretta di notte sulla tv di stato cctv5.

Tuttavia, fatta eccezione per i comunicati ufficiali che verrebbero prontamente riportati dai nostri media, le fonti piu' attendibili parlano italiano (e inglese usa).


----------



## milan1899 (1 Maggio 2016)

Secondo il Corriere della Sera Berlusconi si è convinto a lasciare, anzi lo vorrebbe fare velocemente entro Maggio, vista la situazione dei conti della Società e vista la brutta aria che tira ormai sia a San Siro che a Milanello...


----------



## galianivatene (1 Maggio 2016)

Ci faccia questa grazia...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

*Corriere della Sera: Berlusconi si è deciso. Venderà a malincuore la maggioranza del Man. Il patron è stanco delle continue contestazioni, l'aria ormai è diventata irrespirabile e l'offerta dei cinesi è molto solida. Per questo si farà da parte molto presto. Settimana prossima firmerà il patto di esclusiva NON vincolante, poi è determinato a firmare il preliminare vincolante entro il 30 maggio. Sappiamo tutti che Silvio non è nuovo a ripensamenti ma stavolta chi gli è vicino lo ha visto deciso come non mai.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Berlusconi si è deciso. Venderà a malincuore la maggioranza del Man. Il patron è stanco delle continue contestazioni, l'aria ormai è diventata irrespirabile e l'offerta dei cinesi è molto solida. Per questo si farà da parte molto presto. Settimana prossima firmerà il patto di esclusiva NON vincolante, poi è determinato a firmare il preliminare vincolante entro il 30 maggio. Sappiamo tutti che Silvio non è nuovo a ripensamenti ma stavolta chi gli è vicino lo ha visto deciso come non mai.*



Complimenti a [MENTION=2513]Henry[/MENTION] per la spiegazione molto dettagliata. A questo punto bisogna capire se Campopiano (non essendo del mestiere) si sia confuso tra lettera di intenti/patto di esclusiva e contratto preliminare. Lo troverei strano perché le informazioni sono certo che gli arrivano dagli addetti ai lavori (@Casnop è dello stesso avviso). A meno che il giornalista non abbia interpretato a modo suo un concetto dandogli una qualificazione che invece giuridicamente è errata (prima parlava di preliminare e poi nell'ultimo intervento di esclusiva).
In ogni caso i nostri dubbi potranno essere dipanati solo se Fininvest emetterà un comunicato in cui spiega come stanno le cose.
Altrimenti passiamo solo tirare a indovinare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Berlusconi si è deciso. Venderà a malincuore la maggioranza del Man. Il patron è stanco delle continue contestazioni, l'aria ormai è diventata irrespirabile e l'offerta dei cinesi è molto solida. Per questo si farà da parte molto presto. Settimana prossima firmerà il patto di esclusiva NON vincolante, poi è determinato a firmare il preliminare vincolante entro il 30 maggio. Sappiamo tutti che Silvio non è nuovo a ripensamenti ma stavolta chi gli è vicino lo ha visto deciso come non mai.*


Quindi al Corriere dello Sport si aggiunge anche il Corriere della Sera riguardo al fatto che Berlusca si sia deciso a dire di si.


----------



## Giangy (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Berlusconi si è deciso. Venderà a malincuore la maggioranza del Man. Il patron è stanco delle continue contestazioni, l'aria ormai è diventata irrespirabile e l'offerta dei cinesi è molto solida. Per questo si farà da parte molto presto. Settimana prossima firmerà il patto di esclusiva NON vincolante, poi è determinato a firmare il preliminare vincolante entro il 30 maggio. Sappiamo tutti che Silvio non è nuovo a ripensamenti ma stavolta chi gli è vicino lo ha visto deciso come non mai.*



Speriamo che non ci sono ripensamenti da parte del nano, questo soggetto è imprevedibile


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Berlusconi si è deciso. Venderà a malincuore la maggioranza del Man. Il patron è stanco delle continue contestazioni, l'aria ormai è diventata irrespirabile e l'offerta dei cinesi è molto solida. Per questo si farà da parte molto presto. Settimana prossima firmerà il patto di esclusiva NON vincolante, poi è determinato a firmare il preliminare vincolante entro il 30 maggio. Sappiamo tutti che Silvio non è nuovo a ripensamenti ma stavolta chi gli è vicino lo ha visto deciso come non mai.*



Fino a ieri la colombo diceva che era sempre più dubbioso di lasciare..se si sono convinti anche loro vuol dire che stavolta ci siamo davvero


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

*Repubblica: fonti finanziarie accreditate sul dossier confermano che l’offerta assegna al 100% delle quote un valore di 500 milioni, più i debiti. 
Della cordata, sempre secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, fa parte l’imprenditore Jack Ma, re dell’e-commerce cinese con Alibaba: sia attraverso Evergrande Group, una conglomerata attiva in molti settori, dall’immobiliare alle assicurazioni, e proprietaria della metà del Guangzhou già allenato da Lippi, sia attraverso il suo “family office”, società di servizi finanziari a largo raggio che gestisce il patrimonio di una famiglia ricchissima.*


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: fonti finanziarie accreditate sul dossier confermano che l’offerta assegna al 100% delle quote un valore di 500 milioni, più i debiti.
> Della cordata, sempre secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, fa parte l’imprenditore Jack Ma, re dell’e-commerce cinese con Alibaba: sia attraverso Evergrande Group, una conglomerata attiva in molti settori, dall’immobiliare alle assicurazioni, e proprietaria della metà del Guangzhou già allenato da Lippi, sia attraverso il suo “family office”, società di servizi finanziari a largo raggio che gestisce il patrimonio di una famiglia ricchissima.*



A questo punto incrociando le dita sarebbe Jack Ma l'uomo di punta, oltre al fondo Evergrande..

Jack for president


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Berlusconi si è deciso. Venderà a malincuore la maggioranza del Man. Il patron è stanco delle continue contestazioni, l'aria ormai è diventata irrespirabile e l'offerta dei cinesi è molto solida. Per questo si farà da parte molto presto. Settimana prossima firmerà il patto di esclusiva NON vincolante, poi è determinato a firmare il preliminare vincolante entro il 30 maggio. Sappiamo tutti che Silvio non è nuovo a ripensamenti ma stavolta chi gli è vicino lo ha visto deciso come non mai.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: fonti finanziarie accreditate sul dossier confermano che l’offerta assegna al 100% delle quote un valore di 500 milioni, più i debiti.
> Della cordata, sempre secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, fa parte l’imprenditore Jack Ma, re dell’e-commerce cinese con Alibaba: sia attraverso Evergrande Group, una conglomerata attiva in molti settori, dall’immobiliare alle assicurazioni, e proprietaria della metà del Guangzhou già allenato da Lippi, sia attraverso il suo “family office”, società di servizi finanziari a largo raggio che gestisce il patrimonio di una famiglia ricchissima.*



*Il Giornale (Ordine): Berlusconi deve decidere tra martedì e giovedì se avviare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese (che non comporterà alcuna penale e dalla quale potrà recedere senza penali). Il secondo passo invece sarà quello del preliminare vero e proprio, quello si vincolante e molto impegnativo, dove saranno fissate scadenze e altri dettagli di governance.*


----------



## kolao95 (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Berlusconi deve decidere tra martedì e giovedì se avviare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese (che non comporterà alcuna penale e dalla quale potrà recedere senza penali). Il secondo passo invece sarà quello del preliminare vero e proprio, quello si vincolante e molto impegnativo, dove saranno fissate scadenze e altri dettagli di governance.*



"Tra lunedì e martedì".. Pure questi non sanno niente.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): Berlusconi deve decidere tra martedì e giovedì se avviare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese (che non comporterà alcuna penale e dalla quale potrà recedere senza penali). Il secondo passo invece sarà quello del preliminare vero e proprio, quello si vincolante e molto impegnativo, dove saranno fissate scadenze e altri dettagli di governance.*


Deve ancora decidere se partire con "l'esclusiva fra martedi e giovedì".. Prima era domani, poi era martedi ora è da martedì a giovedì.. Poi galatioto disse 6/8 settimane.. Non per dire, ma ne sono passate già 2, ed ancora quel pazzo deve concedergli l'esclusiva ? Qualcuno che mi rassicura dicendo che in poche parole i cinesi gestiranno il mercato estivo per non vedere più sti giocatorini vestire la nostra maglia??


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): Berlusconi deve decidere tra martedì e giovedì se avviare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese (che non comporterà alcuna penale e dalla quale potrà recedere senza penali). Il secondo passo invece sarà quello del preliminare vero e proprio, quello si vincolante e molto impegnativo, dove saranno fissate scadenze e altri dettagli di governance.*



Tutto quello che dice Ordine è fuffa.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): Berlusconi deve decidere tra martedì e giovedì se avviare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese (che non comporterà alcuna penale e dalla quale potrà recedere senza penali). Il secondo passo invece sarà quello del preliminare vero e proprio, quello si vincolante e molto impegnativo, dove saranno fissate scadenze e altri dettagli di governance.*



l'esclusiva ? giusto, vero che ci sono anche Bee (che nell'ultimo weekend ha racimolato altri 120 euro) e lo sceicco di Crudeli


----------



## anakyn101 (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: fonti finanziarie accreditate sul dossier confermano che l’offerta assegna al 100% delle quote un valore di 500 milioni, più i debiti.
> Della cordata, sempre secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, fa parte l’imprenditore Jack Ma, re dell’e-commerce cinese con Alibaba: sia attraverso Evergrande Group, una conglomerata attiva in molti settori, dall’immobiliare alle assicurazioni, e proprietaria della metà del Guangzhou già allenato da Lippi, sia attraverso il suo “family office”, società di servizi finanziari a largo raggio che gestisce il patrimonio di una famiglia ricchissima.*



Notizie stupende..


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): Berlusconi deve decidere tra martedì e giovedì se avviare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese (che non comporterà alcuna penale e dalla quale potrà recedere senza penali). Il secondo passo invece sarà quello del preliminare vero e proprio, quello si vincolante e molto impegnativo, dove saranno fissate scadenze e altri dettagli di governance.*



ma che accorto di eslusiva sarebbe se non c'è nessun vincolo? ma ci prendono per il c...??


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): Berlusconi deve decidere tra martedì e giovedì se avviare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese (che non comporterà alcuna penale e dalla quale potrà recedere senza penali). Il secondo passo invece sarà quello del preliminare vero e proprio, quello si vincolante e molto impegnativo, dove saranno fissate scadenze e altri dettagli di governance.*



All'inizio mi sono preoccupato per il possibile slittamento, poi ho letto che è (dis)Ordine e mi sono fatto una bella risata


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma che accorto di eslusiva sarebbe se non c'è nessun vincolo? ma ci prendono per il c...??



L'esclusiva ti vincola a non trattare con nessun altro. Ma non comporta sanzioni economiche, puoi ancora farti da parte. Quelle arrivano solo col preliminare, che secondo il Corriere della Sera verrà firmato entro il 30 maggio. Anche lo scorso anno di questo periodo si firmava l'esclusiva con Bee. Ma i tempi saranno molto più brevi, quindi la finestra di esclusiva non durerà oltre le 4 settimane. Entro le quali bisognerà, appunto, firmare il preliminare. Firmato quello, al 90% sarà fatta perché tirarsi indietro a quel punto sarà costosissimo per entrambe le parti.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Berlusconi si è deciso. Venderà a malincuore la maggioranza del Man. Il patron è stanco delle continue contestazioni, l'aria ormai è diventata irrespirabile e l'offerta dei cinesi è molto solida. Per questo si farà da parte molto presto. Settimana prossima firmerà il patto di esclusiva NON vincolante, poi è determinato a firmare il preliminare vincolante entro il 30 maggio. Sappiamo tutti che Silvio non è nuovo a ripensamenti ma stavolta chi gli è vicino lo ha visto deciso come non mai.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: fonti finanziarie accreditate sul dossier confermano che l’offerta assegna al 100% delle quote un valore di 500 milioni, più i debiti.
> Della cordata, sempre secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, fa parte l’imprenditore Jack Ma, re dell’e-commerce cinese con Alibaba: sia attraverso Evergrande Group, una conglomerata attiva in molti settori, dall’immobiliare alle assicurazioni, e proprietaria della metà del Guangzhou già allenato da Lippi, sia attraverso il suo “family office”, società di servizi finanziari a largo raggio che gestisce il patrimonio di una famiglia ricchissima.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): Berlusconi deve decidere tra martedì e giovedì se avviare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese (che non comporterà alcuna penale e dalla quale potrà recedere senza penali). Il secondo passo invece sarà quello del preliminare vero e proprio, quello si vincolante e molto impegnativo, dove saranno fissate scadenze e altri dettagli di governance.*



.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Maggio 2016)

Ah ecco...già si parla di esclusiva e non più di preliminare...

L'esclusiva...
Ahahah


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Maggio 2016)

Comunque se galatioto parlava già due settimane fa di closing in 6-8 settimane penso che quello che si firmerà domani sia un accordo preliminare e non una semplice esclusiva a trattare..altrimenti non ci sarebbero i tempi tecnici per un closing entro inizio giugno..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Comunque se galatioto parlava già due settimane fa di closing in 6-8 settimane penso che quello che si firmerà domani sia un accordo preliminare e non una semplice esclusiva a trattare..altrimenti non ci sarebbero i tempi tecnici per un closing entro inizio giugno..



Galatioto parlava di 6-8 settimane a metà aprile, quindi i due mesi scadrebbero a metà giugno. Diciamo pure fine giugno. Oggi il Corriere parla di preliminare entro il 30 maggio. Per me quindi un programma credibile è questo: esclusiva settimana prossima, preliminare entro il 30 maggio e closing entro il 30 giugno.


----------



## J&B (1 Maggio 2016)

Che sia la volta buona


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Galatioto parlava di 6-8 settimane a metà aprile, quindi i due mesi scadrebbero a metà giugno. Diciamo pure fine giugno. Oggi il Corriere parla di preliminare entro il 30 maggio. Per me quindi un programma credibile è questo: esclusiva settimana prossima, preliminare entro il 30 maggio e closing entro il 30 giugno.



A quel punto però programmare una stagione col nuovo allenatore e il mercato solo a luglio non sarebbe il massimo..


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> A quel punto però programmare una stagione col nuovo allenatore e il mercato solo a luglio non sarebbe il massimo..



non sarebbe il massimo ma sarebbe sempre e comunque tanta roba iniziare a fare mercato anche solo ad agosto senza il duo delle meraviglie tra le balls, io firmerei col sangue


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> A quel punto però programmare una stagione col nuovo allenatore e il mercato solo a luglio non sarebbe il massimo..


Non è proprio fattibile a parere mio.. Infatti l'ho detto anche io.. Galatioto parlava di 6/8 settimane e già ne sono passate 2 .. Qui ancora si deve dire si all'esclusiva ?!! .. Buonanotte


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Maggio 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> non sarebbe il massimo ma sarebbe sempre e comunque tanta roba iniziare a fare mercato anche solo ad agosto senza il duo delle meraviglie tra le balls, io firmerei col sangue



Quello è ovvio


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Galatioto parlava di 6-8 settimane a metà aprile, quindi i due mesi scadrebbero a metà giugno. Diciamo pure fine giugno. Oggi il Corriere parla di preliminare entro il 30 maggio. Per me quindi un programma credibile è questo: esclusiva settimana prossima, preliminare entro il 30 maggio e closing entro il 30 giugno.



È bene ricordare che Campopiano nei suoi articoli ha sempre scritto PRELIMINARE, mentre nei suoi tweet ha scritto più volte ESCLUSIVA.
Ora, come diceva [MENTION=2513]Henry[/MENTION] , la firma di un'esclusiva significherebbe che nella prima fase si è ben lontani dall'accordo, che personalmente ritengo improbabile da raggiungere in 20 giorni(visto che non è stato raggiunto nell'arco mesi).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> È bene ricordare che Campopiano nei suoi articoli ha sempre scritto PRELIMINARE, mentre nei suoi tweet ha scritto più volte ESCLUSIVA.
> Ora, come diceva [MENTION=2513]Henry[/MENTION] , la firma di un'esclusiva significherebbe che nella prima fase si è ben lontani dall'accordo, che personalmente ritengo improbabile da raggiungere in 20 giorni(visto che non è stato raggiunto nell'arco mesi).



Tutti i quotidiani hanno parlato di accordo raggiunto su prezzo e percentuali, quello ormai è un dato acclarato. Il fatto che firmino una esclusiva non vuol dire che debbano ancora trovare l'accordo su tutto, non scherziamo. 
Sono semplicemente dei passaggi necessari da effettuare, è la prassi. Nelle settimane successive all'esclusiva si definiranno gli altri dettagli, come il management e le tempistiche relative alla successiva acquisizione del 30%.


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tutti i quotidiani hanno parlato di accordo raggiunto su prezzo e percentuali, quello ormai è un dato acclarato. Il fatto che firmino una esclusiva non vuol dire che debbano ancora trovare l'accordo su tutto, non scherziamo.
> Sono semplicemente dei passaggi necessari da effettuare, è la prassi. Nelle settimane successive all'esclusiva si definiranno gli altri dettagli, come il management e le tempistiche relative alla successiva acquisizione del 30%.



Ok ma l'accordo definitivo è ben lungi dall'essere raggiunto se devo ancora sottoscrivere un accordo che ti vieti di intavolare una trattativa con terzi.
Di fatto, il preliminare sarebbe un'esclusiva perché ti obbligherebbe a rispettare i termini sottoscritti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Ok ma l'accordo definitivo è ben lungi dall'essere raggiunto se devo ancora sottoscrivere un accordo che ti vieti di intavolare una trattativa con terzi.
> Di fatto, il preliminare sarebbe un'esclusiva perché ti obbligherebbe a rispettare i termini sottoscritti.



Su quello siamo tutti d'accordo, per stare tranquilli al 99% dobbiamo aspettare la firma del preliminare. Ma direi che la strada ormai è tracciata, quindi personalmente rimango comunque fiducioso del buon esito della trattativa. Un passo per volta, magari nel programma che immaginavo prima, porteremo a conclusione questo parto doloroso


----------



## wildfrank (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): Berlusconi deve decidere tra martedì e giovedì se avviare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese (che non comporterà alcuna penale e dalla quale potrà recedere senza penali). Il secondo passo invece sarà quello del preliminare vero e proprio, quello si vincolante e molto impegnativo, dove saranno fissate scadenze e altri dettagli di governance.*



Ne passerà di tempo......tranquilli.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Berlusconi si è deciso. Venderà a malincuore la maggioranza del Man. Il patron è stanco delle continue contestazioni, l'aria ormai è diventata irrespirabile e l'offerta dei cinesi è molto solida. Per questo si farà da parte molto presto. Settimana prossima firmerà il patto di esclusiva NON vincolante, poi è determinato a firmare il preliminare vincolante entro il 30 maggio. Sappiamo tutti che Silvio non è nuovo a ripensamenti ma stavolta chi gli è vicino lo ha visto deciso come non mai.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: fonti finanziarie accreditate sul dossier confermano che l’offerta assegna al 100% delle quote un valore di 500 milioni, più i debiti.
> Della cordata, sempre secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, fa parte l’imprenditore Jack Ma, re dell’e-commerce cinese con Alibaba: sia attraverso Evergrande Group, una conglomerata attiva in molti settori, dall’immobiliare alle assicurazioni, e proprietaria della metà del Guangzhou già allenato da Lippi, sia attraverso il suo “family office”, società di servizi finanziari a largo raggio che gestisce il patrimonio di una famiglia ricchissima.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): Berlusconi deve decidere tra martedì e giovedì se avviare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese (che non comporterà alcuna penale e dalla quale potrà recedere senza penali). Il secondo passo invece sarà quello del preliminare vero e proprio, quello si vincolante e molto impegnativo, dove saranno fissate scadenze e altri dettagli di governance.*



.


----------



## galianivatene (1 Maggio 2016)

Scusate, mi piacerebbe chiedere agli utenti esperti.in materia...ma il principio di buonafede (art 1337 cc) non vale proprio niente come responsabilita' precontrattuale nel caso, anche sensa penali, B. costringesse i cinesi ad una inutile trattativa in esclusiva pur sapendo di non voler vendere e facendo saltare la stessa per motivi non ragionevoli ed irrazionali? Non ci sarebbe il presupposto per un danno procurato (art 2043 cc)?

Io non credo che i cinesi siano tanto fessi da prestare il fianco alle bizze di B. per mesi e mesi, sostenendo ingenti spese, senza alcuna garanzia.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Su quello siamo tutti d'accordo, per stare tranquilli al 99% dobbiamo aspettare la firma del preliminare. Ma direi che la strada ormai è tracciata, quindi personalmente rimango comunque fiducioso del buon esito della trattativa. Un passo per volta, magari nel programma che immaginavo prima, porteremo a conclusione questo parto doloroso


Servirebbe un ulteriore tweet chiaritorio di Campopiano.


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano, su invito a chiarire, ha risposto che la firma di una trattativa in esclusiva è praticamente un preliminare vincolante, nonostante i termini non coincidano "tecnicamente". *


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano, su invito a chiarire, ha risposto che la firma di una trattativa in esclusiva è praticamente un preliminare vincolante, nonostante i termini non coincidano "tecnicamente". *



Appena letto,ma nonostante tutto rimango confuso.


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Appena letto,ma nonostante tutto rimango confuso.



Io pure e ancor più confuso di noi mi sembra lui. Non un buon segno.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Maggio 2016)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano, su invito a chiarire, ha risposto che la firma di una trattativa in esclusiva è praticamente un preliminare vincolante, nonostante i termini non coincidano "tecnicamente". *



Penso sia un contratto o accordo come quello che firmo' Mediaset con vivendi


----------



## galianivatene (1 Maggio 2016)

scusate, ma alla fine io credo che al di la di come si chiami l'accordo, la sua forza consista nei contenuti. Se in un accordo di esclusiva ci piazzi una clausola con penali, cambia poco...
Un accordo e' legge tra le parti, qualsiasi accordo e' un contratto.

Credo che questo sia la sostanza del discorso di Campopiano...

che ne pensano gli esperti?


----------



## Gabry (1 Maggio 2016)

Io rimango scettico.
Secondo me Berlusconi cercherà di portarla (molto) per le lunghe proponendo di volta in volta delle variazioni e i cinesi prima o poi si stuferanno ed abbandoneranno la trattativa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano, in risposta a chi gli fa notare che le persone sono in apprensione in virtù della differenza tra esclusiva e preliminare, ed i possibili risvolti per quanto riguarda le penali e la possibilità di recedere, giustamente alza le mani ed afferma: "Lo capisco, ma quello non è il mio mestiere. A me interessa essere arrivato a qualcosa, che giornalisticamente, è una notizia....e che notizia! La trattativa in esclusiva tra Milan e gruppi economici cinesi potenti. Io mi fermo lì, largo agli economisti."*


----------



## galianivatene (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano, in risposta a chi gli fa notare che le persone sono in apprensione in virtù della differenza tra esclusiva e preliminare, ed i possibili risvolti per quanto riguarda le penali e la possibilità di recedere, giustamente alza le mani ed afferma: "Lo capisco, ma quello non è il mio mestiere. A me interessa essere arrivato a qualcosa, che giornalisticamente, è una notizia....e che notizia! La trattativa in esclusiva tra Milan e gruppi economici cinesi potenti. Io mi fermo lì, largo agli economisti."*



A Pasqua', scusa, ma un giornalista ha il dovere anche di riportare le cose con precisione, se non ne sai ti documenti...altrimenti la notizia ne risulta distorta, sia pure in buona fede.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> A Pasqua', scusa, ma un giornalista ha il dovere anche di riportare le cose con precisione, se non ne sai ti documenti...altrimenti la notizia ne risulta distorta, sia pure in buona fede.



Dai, un "incidente di percorso" ci può stare e per me la sua credibilità rimane intatta. Fino ad ora è stato sempre impeccabile e tutti gli sono venuti dietro (da Festa, per finire anche al Corriere della Sera). Quello che dici però è vero, giuridicamente dire A anziché B cambia molto. Ma francamente, ripeto, glielo perdono.
L'indiscrezione sulle cifre, sul SI di Berlusconi, sulla firma di domani (lasciamo stare il contenuto) e addirittura sul nome del gruppo Evergrande sono clamorose... e domani a quanto pare potrebbe rivelarci ulteriori info sugli altri gruppi coinvolti.


----------



## galianivatene (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dai, un "incidente di percorso" ci può stare e per me la sua credibilità rimane intatta. Fino ad ora è stato sempre impeccabile e tutti gli sono venuti dietro (da Festa, per finire anche al Corriere della Sera). Quello che dici però è vero, giuridicamente dire A anziché B cambia molto. Ma francamente, ripeto, glielo perdono.
> L'indiscrezione sulle cifre, sul SI di Berlusconi, addirittura sul nome del gruppo Evergrande sono clamorose... e domani a quanto pare potrebbe rivelarci ulteriori info sugli altri gruppi coinvolti.



Assolutamente, sta facendo un lavoro encomiabile. Lunga vita a Campopiano!


----------



## Gabry (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano, in risposta a chi gli fa notare che le persone sono in apprensione in virtù della differenza tra esclusiva e preliminare, ed i possibili risvolti per quanto riguarda le penali e la possibilità di recedere, giustamente alza le mani ed afferma: "Lo capisco, ma quello non è il mio mestiere. A me interessa essere arrivato a qualcosa, che giornalisticamente, è una notizia....e che notizia! La trattativa in esclusiva tra Milan e gruppi economici cinesi potenti. Io mi fermo lì, largo agli economisti."*



Cominciamo ad alzare le mani. Sembra già passato del tempo da quando "Silvio ha detto si!".

C'è una cosa che continua a balenarmi nella mente, una notizia passata in sordina, una voce di corridoio, una diceria, un fantasma... quella di Berlusconi che starebbe studiando la possibilità di acquistare personalmente il Milan scorporandolo da Fininvest... e i soldi per farlo li ha. In questo modo potrebbe liberare Fininvest dal peso del Milan, i figli non parlerebbero più e lui potrebbe perpetrare con tutta calma il suo progetto economico dell'ItalMilan in barba a tutti noi tifosi.
Sta cosa del "non voglio andarmene da perdente" continua a venire fuori e la sua rabbia nei confronti dei tifosi "ingrati" potrebbe sfociare in una scelta fatta per ripicca. Lo conoscete anche voi... non potete far finta di non sapere che sarebbe in grado di farlo.
Per me più passa il tempo senza passaggi avanti UFFICIALI nella trattativa più aumentano le probabilità che questa trattativa naufraghi. Più passa il tempo più agiranno i maligni sulle spalle di Berlusconi consigliandogli di tenersi il Milan, vedi Galliani, Ordine, ecc.
Più passano i giorni più è probabile che Berlusconi riesca a farsi venire un'idea per tenersi in qualche modo il Milan.
E mi dispiace, ma con tutto il rispetto per giornalisti che qualcosa dicono di sapere, ho molta paura.

Davvero molta paura.


----------



## galianivatene (1 Maggio 2016)

l'idea dello scorporo e' tecnicamente da fantascienza, una follia.

Conoscendo il soggetto...tutto e' possibile, ma l'imprenditore ha sempre saputo farlo...non credo a una sciocchezza simile.

Vedremo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dai, un "incidente di percorso" ci può stare e per me la sua credibilità rimane intatta. Fino ad ora è stato sempre impeccabile e tutti gli sono venuti dietro (da Festa, per finire anche al Corriere della Sera). Quello che dici però è vero, giuridicamente dire A anziché B cambia molto. Ma francamente, ripeto, glielo perdono.
> L'indiscrezione sulle cifre, sul SI di Berlusconi, sulla firma di domani (lasciamo stare il contenuto) e addirittura sul nome del gruppo Evergrande sono clamorose... e domani a quanto pare potrebbe rivelarci ulteriori info sugli altri gruppi coinvolti.



Campopiano non lo può dire ma credo che a quanto gli risulti si tratti ormai solo di formalità.

Non dico che questo sia la verità ma è secondo me ció che è arrivato a lui, che il Milan verrà venduto ed entro fine Giugno, punto.

Che ne dite [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Campopiano non lo può dire ma credo che a quanto gli risulti si tratti ormai solo di formalità.
> 
> Non dico che questo sia la verità ma è secondo me ció che è arrivato a lui, che il Milan verrà venduto ed entro fine Giugno, punto.



Concordo su tutto


----------



## Gabry (1 Maggio 2016)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> l'idea dello scorporo e' tecnicamente da fantascienza, una follia.
> 
> Conoscendo il soggetto...tutto e' possibile, ma l'imprenditore ha sempre saputo farlo...non credo a una sciocchezza simile.
> 
> Vedremo.



E' tutto in famiglia, con una mossa un po' sporca lo potrebbero fare magari commettendo qualche piccolo illecito a livello fiscale, ma queste cose sono di casa a Fininvest e soprattutto ad Arcore.

Ripeto, per me stiamo sottovalutando quell'uomo, il suo orgoglio, il suo egoismo, la sua presunzione.
Se sta prendendo tempo è perchè sta cercando un'altra soluzione alla vendita, questo nessuno me lo toglie dalla testa.

E appunto, continuo ad avere paura.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Campopiano non lo può dire ma credo che a quanto gli risulti si tratti ormai solo di formalità.
> 
> Non dico che questo sia la verità ma è secondo me ció che è arrivato a lui, che il Milan verrà venduto ed entro fine Giugno, punto.



Lo penso anch'io. Stare qui a fargli le pulci perché ha parlato prima di preliminare e poi di esclusiva, ma che nella sostanza per un profano rimane pur sempre un accordo che si firma, lo trovo sciocco. Senza far nomi, vogliamo fare un paragone con i giornalisti che lo scorso anno seguivano la vicenda, uno in particolare, che andava girando solo con le telecamere ed al quale su Twitter non ti potevi avvicinare manco chiedendo udienza? Pasquale sta facendo un lavoro egregio e spero continui a farlo fino alla fine, a prescindere da come vada. Il mio rispetto e la mia stima l'ha guadagnata a pieni voti.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Berlusconi si è deciso. Venderà a malincuore la maggioranza del Man. Il patron è stanco delle continue contestazioni, l'aria ormai è diventata irrespirabile e l'offerta dei cinesi è molto solida. Per questo si farà da parte molto presto. Settimana prossima firmerà il patto di esclusiva NON vincolante, poi è determinato a firmare il preliminare vincolante entro il 30 maggio. Sappiamo tutti che Silvio non è nuovo a ripensamenti ma stavolta chi gli è vicino lo ha visto deciso come non mai.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: fonti finanziarie accreditate sul dossier confermano che l’offerta assegna al 100% delle quote un valore di 500 milioni, più i debiti.
> Della cordata, sempre secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, fa parte l’imprenditore Jack Ma, re dell’e-commerce cinese con Alibaba: sia attraverso Evergrande Group, una conglomerata attiva in molti settori, dall’immobiliare alle assicurazioni, e proprietaria della metà del Guangzhou già allenato da Lippi, sia attraverso il suo “family office”, società di servizi finanziari a largo raggio che gestisce il patrimonio di una famiglia ricchissima.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): Berlusconi deve decidere tra martedì e giovedì se avviare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese (che non comporterà alcuna penale e dalla quale potrà recedere senza penali). Il secondo passo invece sarà quello del preliminare vero e proprio, quello si vincolante e molto impegnativo, dove saranno fissate scadenze e altri dettagli di governance.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano, in risposta a chi gli fa notare che le persone sono in apprensione in virtù della differenza tra esclusiva e preliminare, ed i possibili risvolti per quanto riguarda le penali e la possibilità di recedere, giustamente alza le mani ed afferma: "Lo capisco, ma quello non è il mio mestiere. A me interessa essere arrivato a qualcosa, che giornalisticamente, è una notizia....e che notizia! La trattativa in esclusiva tra Milan e gruppi economici cinesi potenti. Io mi fermo lì, largo agli economisti."*



.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano, in risposta a chi gli fa notare che le persone sono in apprensione in virtù della differenza tra esclusiva e preliminare, ed i possibili risvolti per quanto riguarda le penali e la possibilità di recedere, giustamente alza le mani ed afferma: _"Lo capisco, ma quello non è il mio mestiere. *A me interessa essere arrivato a qualcosa, che giornalisticamente, è una notizia....e che notizia! La trattativa in esclusiva tra Milan e gruppi economici cinesi potenti*. Io mi fermo lì, largo agli economisti."_









Idee decisamente confuse.
Per me lunedì non succede assolutamente niente.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lo penso anch'io. Stare qui a fargli le pulci perché ha parlato prima di preliminare e poi di esclusiva, ma che nella sostanza per un profano rimane pur sempre un accordo che si firma, lo trovo sciocco.



Tra un accordo e l'altro ci passa un abisso, altro che fare le pulci.


----------



## Henry (1 Maggio 2016)

La Ravelli del CorSera è arrivata a conclusioni giornalistiche che corrispondono alla fisiologia della prassi che io conosco, già esposta nel tediosissimo post di ieri sera. Documento non vincolante ora e preliminare vincolante entro il 30 Maggio.


----------



## Henry (1 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Tra un accordo e l'altro ci passa un abisso, altro che fare le pulci.



Io apprezzo l'opera di Campopiano ma il problema è la diffidenza del tifoso a causa della psicologia del Berlusca. Se uno mi chiede che valore ha la lettera di intenti perché non si fida, sono costretto a dirgli che non lo vincola a cedere le quote. Il preliminare ovviamente invece sì.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> La Ravelli del CorSera è arrivata a conclusioni giornalistiche che corrispondono alla fisiologia della prassi che io conosco, già esposta nel tediosissimo post di ieri sera. Documento non vincolante ora e preliminare vincolante entro il 30 Maggio.



Si, questa era anche la tempistica che immaginavo qualche tempo fa. Come dicevo, esclusiva di 4 settimane con scadenza entro fine maggio, quando appunto verrà firmato se tutto va bene il preliminare. E poi closing entro metà/fine giugno, nel rispetto di quanto affermato da Galatioto che per la conclusione parlava di 6-8 settimane a metà aprile.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Io apprezzo l'opera di Campopiano ma il problema è la diffidenza del tifoso a causa della psicologia del Berlusca. Se uno mi chiede che valore ha la lettera di intenti perché non si fida, sono costretto a dirgli che non lo vincola a cedere le quote. Il preliminare ovviamente invece sì.



Vero ma non puoi fare come con Bee quando tratti con gente come Jack Ma..quindi se firmi l'esclusiva non torni indietro così quando ti pare..


----------



## Victorss (1 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Vero ma non puoi fare come con Bee quando tratti con gente come Jack Ma..quindi se firmi l'esclusiva non torni indietro così quando ti pare..



Per legge potrebbe farlo quando gli pare, Berlusconi è un megalomene e comunque uno degli uomini più ricchi al mondo, sai che gli frega.


----------



## galianivatene (1 Maggio 2016)

io credo che capiremo molto se dopo la firma dell'esclusiva le parti in causa usciranno ufficialmente allo scoperto. Se lo faranno, vuol dire che avranno ricevuto le opportune garanzie: non posso proprio credere ad un Jack Ma portato a spasso da Berlusconi.
In ogni caso, se Berlusconi non dovesse poi cedere, non potra' mai dare la colpa alla controparte...e la propria immagine ne uscirebbe senz'altro gravemente compromessa, anche al di la del calcio, nessuno prendera' piu' sul serio Berlusconi e le sue aziende...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=2513]Henry[/MENTION] : hai fatto benissimo ad entrare nel dettaglio, altro che post tedioso!! 



goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Vero ma non puoi fare come con Bee quando tratti con gente come Jack Ma..quindi se firmi l'esclusiva non torni indietro così quando ti pare..



Conoscendo Berlusconi sarebbe capace di firmare un'esclusiva con Ma, con Obama e con il Dalai Lama solo per poter poi dire di averci ripensato per il bene del Milan, della Nato e dei monaci tibetani. Deve essere lui a decidere.
Del resto è molto basso...


----------



## Henry (1 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Vero ma non puoi fare come con Bee quando tratti con gente come Jack Ma..quindi se firmi l'esclusiva non torni indietro così quando ti pare..



Sul piano della reputazione faresti brutta figura, ma conseguenze giuridiche e patrimoniali gravi non ci sarebbero assolutamente, lo escludo, ma ormai siamo sulla buona strada è inutile accapigliarsi su questioni tecnico-giuridiche, mannaggia mi ero ripromesso di non farlo perché può essere tedioso per chi legge, ma spesso vengono fuori argomenti legati a questo tema. Ho saltato a piè pari tutta quella vecchia notizia delle fatture per i procuratori (che a me sembrava un'inchiesta di quelle destinate a finire nel nulla), anche per evitare di dare la falsa impressione che volessi difendere la società (Galliani lo strozzerei con le mie mani e al Berlusca gli farei mangiare il parrucchino).


----------



## galianivatene (1 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2513]Henry[/MENTION] : hai fatto benissimo ad entrare nel dettaglio, altro che post tedioso!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A quanto ne so io, da un punto di vista giuridico questo e' un atteggiamento inammissibile, in quanto contrario al principio di buona fede. Altro e' la difficolta' a far valere tale principio in sede giudiziale, visto che e' di difficile definizione tecnica.

Che ne dicono i nostri utenti piu esperti (Henry, Casnop, altri)?


----------



## Henry (1 Maggio 2016)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> A quanto ne so io, da un punto di vista giuridico questo e' un atteggiamento inammissibile, in quanto contrario al principio di buona fede. Altro e' la difficolta' a far valere tale principio in sede giudiziale, visto che e' di difficile definizione tecnica.
> 
> Che ne dicono i nostri utenti piu esperti (Henry, Casnop, altri)?



Il problema è che bisogna vedere bene il testo della lettera di intenti, perché se è forgiata secondo il modello anglosassone ci saranno sicuramente espressioni tese ad evitare anche quel minimo di responsabilità precontrattuale che tu giustamente invochi che si basa sulla violazione della buona fede oggettiva nella conduzione delle trattative, in nome della freedom to deal che si concretizza nella libertà di ritirarsi anche all'ultimo momento, benché anche in quella tradizione cominci ad affacciarsi l'usanza di mettere riferimenti alla buona fede nelle trattative, nella forma minima della mutual cooperation. Comunque se il diritto applicabile è quello italiano un giudice potrebbe fregarsene e applicare la legge italiana. Il problema è la portata del danno risarcibile, che si identificherebbe solo nelle spese sostenute. Un lucro cessante negativo in questo caso sarebbe difficilmente ipotizzabile (i cinesi dovrebbero dimostrare che hanno perso altre occasioni di acquisto mentre erano in trattativa con il Milan). E poi onestamente il documento non credo che sia costruito contenendo affermazioni tali da provare che le parti fanno già affidamento sulla buona riuscita dell'affare, anche se in realtà è così, e questo è un requisito per la responsabilità che tu invochi. Si tende per principio a usare espressioni caute soprattutto in questo campo. Lettere di intenti nel settore del commercio internazionale dove ci sono merci da vendere sono un altro paio di maniche, qui siamo nel settore delle M&A, dove non è costume imbarcarsi in cause per responsabilità precontrattuale. Se si rompe si rompe, al massimo se sei stato inaffidabile ti giudicano tale. Diverso è il caso clamoroso accaduto nel passato, ossia il famigerato caso Pennzoil, dove in realtà una superficiale compilazione della lettera, con tanto di accordo di massima, la fece assomigliare, agli occhi dei giudici che si occuparono del caso, a un contratto vero e proprio sotto mentite spoglie, con successiva sentenza record di risarcimento da 10 miliardi di $. pensate all'avvocato che fece quel disastro...adesso si sta molto attenti...


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2016)

si ma fino a 2 giorni fa tutti o quasi dicevamo che le firme sul documento XY che mettevano domani avrebbero comunque comportato delle penali (anche salate) in caso di ripensamento...ora invece sembra che si sia sempre saputo che domani non ci sarà nessuna penale...diciamo che da tassello grande che doveva essere quello di domani sarà un tassello mooolto ridimensionato.... (sempre che accada qualcosa ovviamente)


----------



## Devil (1 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma fino a 2 giorni fa tutti o quasi dicevamo che le firme sul documento XY che mettevano domani avrebbero comunque comportato delle penali (anche salate) in caso di ripensamento...ora invece sembra che si sia sempre saputo che domani non ci sarà nessuna penale...diciamo che da tassello grande che doveva essere quello di domani sarà un tassello mooolto ridimensionato.... (sempre che accada qualcosa ovviamente)



Io comincio a non crederci più a questo punto. Dovremo sopportare le follie di Galliani e Berlusconi finché non tireranno le cuoia. Io comunque, se non dovessero vendere la società, il prossimo anno non seguirò più il Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2016)

Inutile fasciarsi la testa in anticipo sul fatto se quello che firmeranno sarà vincolante o meno. Bisogna vedere prima se domani firmano qualcosa. Firmassero davvero, sarebbe già un bel sollievo.



gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano, su invito a chiarire, ha risposto che la firma di una trattativa in esclusiva è praticamente un preliminare vincolante, nonostante i termini non coincidano "tecnicamente". *


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2016)

Non voglio dire ciò che penso su queste ultime affermazioni di Campopiano che mi fanno ridere altrimenti verrei accusato di essere pessimista. 

Domani sera, visto che domani per lui dovrebbe essere il grande giorno, dirò la mia.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2016)

*Fabio Ravezzani: "Berlusconi avrebbe confidato ai suoi familiari che venderà ai cinesi. Potrebbe cambiare idea all'ultimo momento, ma questo è quanto è emerso nelle ultime ore."*


----------



## Black (1 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Cominciamo ad alzare le mani. Sembra già passato del tempo da quando "Silvio ha detto si!".
> 
> C'è una cosa che continua a balenarmi nella mente, una notizia passata in sordina, una voce di corridoio, una diceria, un fantasma... quella di Berlusconi che starebbe studiando la possibilità di acquistare personalmente il Milan scorporandolo da Fininvest... e i soldi per farlo li ha. In questo modo potrebbe liberare Fininvest dal peso del Milan, i figli non parlerebbero più e lui potrebbe perpetrare con tutta calma il suo progetto economico dell'ItalMilan in barba a tutti noi tifosi.
> Sta cosa del "non voglio andarmene da perdente" continua a venire fuori e la sua rabbia nei confronti dei tifosi "ingrati" potrebbe sfociare in una scelta fatta per ripicca. Lo conoscete anche voi... non potete far finta di non sapere che sarebbe in grado di farlo.
> ...



hai descritto il peggiore degli incubi per i tifosi rossoneri! passare dalla cessione ai cinesi ad una cosa del genere equivarrebbe alla morte....


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2016)

LIBERACI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(scusate non ce la faccio più.. giuro..)


----------



## galianivatene (1 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=2513]Henry[/MENTION] Grazie mille per la risposta estesa. Post di utenti come te sono un vero piacere da leggere.


----------



## Gabry (1 Maggio 2016)

Ravezzani sta raccontando a tutti in tv la storia della fonte del vostro amico Campopiano


----------



## Il Genio (1 Maggio 2016)

Ravezzani sta parlando di Campopiano

Ci legge


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ravezzani sta parlando di Campopiano


Che dice?


----------



## Il Genio (1 Maggio 2016)

Quello che scriviamo fa giorni

"Vi dico una cosa in esclusiva "


----------



## alcyppa (1 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Ravezzani sta raccontando a tutti in tv la storia della fonte del vostro amico Campopiano



Che *********.


----------



## Gabry (1 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Che dice?



Tutte quelle informazioni personali che ci avevate consigliato di non scrivere e riportare per non creare problemi.
Nome dello studio, sito internet, nome e cognome della persona che ci lavora, ecc.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2016)

Ravezzani è uno schifoso.


----------



## Il Genio (1 Maggio 2016)

Fa il figo, ne parla con sufficienza


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2016)

Ravezzani


----------



## Il Genio (1 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ravezzani è uno schifoso.



Enorme


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2016)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Tutte quelle informazioni personali che ci avevate consigliato di non scrivere e riportare per non creare problemi.
> Nome dello studio, sito internet, nome e cognome della persona che ci lavora, ecc.


Madonna che idiota


----------



## TheZio (1 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Fabio Ravezzani: "Berlusconi avrebbe confidato ai suoi familiari che venderà ai cinesi. Potrebbe cambiare idea all'ultimo momento, ma questo è quanto è emerso nelle ultime ore."*





Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ravezzani sta parlando di Campopiano
> 
> Ci legge



Che povero ignorante.. Mi fai pena Ravezzani....


----------



## Sheva my Hero (1 Maggio 2016)

ciao ciao informazioni sulla cessione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

*Lasciate perdere quello che dice Ravezzani e non riportatelo, nessuno ha la prova che quelle indiscrezioni siano vere e in ogni caso, anche se lo fossero, sarebbero uscite certamente con il consenso di chi le passava, probabilmente per mettere pressione a Fininvest.
Ma non entriamo in questo squallido teatrino di fonti svelate perché sono delle bassezze che non ci appartengono.*


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2016)

*Ravezzani: Bee era solo per fare pubblicità al Milan. Galatioto potrebbe essere una cordata ed un'altra è cinese. Secondo le fonti di Ravezzani, che provengono da Fininvest, martedì Berlsconi dovrebbe firmare l'esclusiva per poi chiudere entro 2 mesi*


----------



## Il Genio (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Lasciate perdere quello che dice Ravezzani e non riportatelo, nessuno ha la prova che quelle indiscrezioni siano vere e in ogni caso, anche se lo fossero, sarebbero uscite certamente con il consenso di chi le passava, probabilmente per mettere pressione a Fininvest.
> Ma non entriamo in questo squallido teatrino di fonti svelate perché sono delle bassezze che non ci appartengono.*



Ragionissima 

Da parte mia c'era solo l'intento di sottolineare quanto sia di minimo spessore quell'uomo


----------



## malos (1 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: Bee era solo per fare pubblicità al Milan. Galatioto potrebbe essere una cordata ed un'altra è cinese. Secondo le fonti di Ravezzani, che provengono da Fininvest, martedì Berlsconi dovrebbe firmare l'esclusiva per poi chiudere entro 2 mesi*



Perchè non dice nome e cognome anche della sua di fonte?


----------



## koti (1 Maggio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Perchè non dice nome e cognome anche della sua di fonte?


Topo Gigio


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Maggio 2016)

#IostoconCampopiano 



(fino a Lunedì sera)


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2016)

cioè secondo ravezzani di sono 2 cordate in ballo?? che sta farneticando?


----------



## TheZio (1 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: Bee era solo per fare pubblicità al Milan. Galatioto potrebbe essere una cordata ed un'altra è cinese. Secondo le fonti di Ravezzani, che provengono da Fininvest, martedì Berlsconi dovrebbe firmare l'esclusiva per poi chiudere entro 2 mesi*



Ma lo sa che Galatioto è un advisor che rappresenta una cordata?
O pensa che è Galatioto quello che vuole acquistarci??


----------



## Gabry (1 Maggio 2016)

Sta cosa della cessione, ai giornalisti sta un po' sfuggendo di mano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Lasciate perdere quello che dice Ravezzani e non riportatelo, nessuno ha la prova che quelle indiscrezioni siano vere e in ogni caso, anche se lo fossero, sarebbero uscite certamente con il consenso di chi le passava, probabilmente per mettere pressione a Fininvest.
> Ma non entriamo in questo squallido teatrino di fonti svelate perché sono delle bassezze che non ci appartengono.*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: Bee era solo per fare pubblicità al Milan. Galatioto potrebbe essere una cordata ed un'altra è cinese. Secondo le fonti di Ravezzani, che provengono da Fininvest, martedì Berlsconi dovrebbe firmare l'esclusiva per poi chiudere entro 2 mesi*



*Se qualcuno riesce a recuperare il video di Ravezzani che afferma queste cose è pregato di girarmelo in privato. Grazie.*


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ma lo sa che Galatioto è un advisor che rappresenta una cordata?
> O pensa che è Galatioto quello che vuole acquistarci??



Mamma Ravezzani è proprio un brocco ahahah


----------



## __king george__ (1 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ma lo sa che Galatioto è un advisor che rappresenta una cordata?
> O pensa che è Galatioto quello che vuole acquistarci??



ahhahahhahhahha è quello che ho pensato anche io....qui non c'è nemmeno malafede giornalistica c'è proprio totale incompetenza mi sa


----------



## The P (1 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi Fabio Ravezzani fa il giornalista dal 1988.

Wikipedia dice che ha iniziato nel 1988 in Tuttosport, dal 1998 ha iniziato le sue prime apparizioni su Telelombardia.
Siamo nel 2016 e lui è ancora a Telelombardia, anche è il Direttore.

Ma ditemi quali notizie a riportato Ravezzani in questi 29 anni di professione? Ve lo dico io.... nessuna!

Basta riportare le sparate di sto scappato di casa su...


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> #IostoconCampopiano
> 
> 
> 
> (fino a Lunedì sera)



Ti straquoto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: Berlusconi si è deciso. Venderà a malincuore la maggioranza del Man. Il patron è stanco delle continue contestazioni, l'aria ormai è diventata irrespirabile e l'offerta dei cinesi è molto solida. Per questo si farà da parte molto presto. Settimana prossima firmerà il patto di esclusiva NON vincolante, poi è determinato a firmare il preliminare vincolante entro il 30 maggio. Sappiamo tutti che Silvio non è nuovo a ripensamenti ma stavolta chi gli è vicino lo ha visto deciso come non mai.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: fonti finanziarie accreditate sul dossier confermano che l’offerta assegna al 100% delle quote un valore di 500 milioni, più i debiti.
> Della cordata, sempre secondo fonti vicine alla trattativa, fa parte l’imprenditore Jack Ma, re dell’e-commerce cinese con Alibaba: sia attraverso Evergrande Group, una conglomerata attiva in molti settori, dall’immobiliare alle assicurazioni, e proprietaria della metà del Guangzhou già allenato da Lippi, sia attraverso il suo “family office”, società di servizi finanziari a largo raggio che gestisce il patrimonio di una famiglia ricchissima.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale (Ordine): Berlusconi deve decidere tra martedì e giovedì se avviare l'esclusiva con la cordata cinese (che non comporterà alcuna penale e dalla quale potrà recedere senza penali). Il secondo passo invece sarà quello del preliminare vero e proprio, quello si vincolante e molto impegnativo, dove saranno fissate scadenze e altri dettagli di governance.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano, in risposta a chi gli fa notare che le persone sono in apprensione in virtù della differenza tra esclusiva e preliminare, ed i possibili risvolti per quanto riguarda le penali e la possibilità di recedere, giustamente alza le mani ed afferma: "Lo capisco, ma quello non è il mio mestiere. A me interessa essere arrivato a qualcosa, che giornalisticamente, è una notizia....e che notizia! La trattativa in esclusiva tra Milan e gruppi economici cinesi potenti. Io mi fermo lì, largo agli economisti."*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Se qualcuno riesce a recuperare il video di Ravezzani che afferma queste cose è pregato di girarmelo in privato. Grazie.*



.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Maggio 2016)

Grazie traversa di san siro!


----------



## kolao95 (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Se qualcuno riesce a recuperare il video di Ravezzani che afferma queste cose è pregato di girarmelo in privato. Grazie.*



C'è un canale su YT che si chiama 'Marco Rao' e mette dopo qualche ora le puntate di TeleLombardia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> C'è un canale su YT che si chiama 'Marco Rao' e mette dopo qualche ora le puntate di TeleLombardia.



Grazie mille  argomento chiuso, torniamo pure sul topic!


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Grazie mille  argomento chiuso, torniamo pure sul topic!



Anche Campopiano ha chiesto la stessa cosa....che mi son perso?


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Anche Campopiano ha chiesto la stessa cosa....che mi son perso?



Non l'ha presa bene.


----------

